# Superhero-Like Even!



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

I thought about giving my new journal the title of "Crap", but I think I've already got a thread floating around here with that name...


Okay, the goal of this routine will be to improve both my general strength and, more specifically, my core strength.  So what you'll see is a lot of the big compound exercises, core specific exercises, unilateral exercises, and bit of speed.

I'm including some exercises that I've never done before; such as Snatches, Speed Benching,  Unilateral Benching, Unilateral Military Press, and the DB Side Lunge.  I'm also going to do Pull-ups. I'll replace the Yate's Rows with them as soon as the morons ship my product!  Which should be by the 23rd.  I'm also including some exercises that I haven't done in a long time; such as Overhead and Jump Squats.

 
There's one interesting twist on the core days, instead of upping the weights, I'm going to add sets until I get to 5 full sets, then I'll add weight and reset to three sets.

 
*Upper Power*
Bench Press
Military Press
T-Bar Row
Yates Row (replace)
*Lower Power* 
Front Squat
Leg Extension
Romanian Deadlift
Lying Leg Curl
*Upper Core* 
Speed Bench
Unilateral Bench
Snatch
Unilateral Military     Press
*Lower Core* 
Overhead Squats
Jump Squats
Zercher Good-mornings
DB Side Lunge


I want to include some plyos at the end of my workouts, but I'm still trying to figure out what I should add.  Any recommendations would most welcome.  I also want to include dragonflies.  I need to pick up some bands so that I can try out Core Statics (thanks Cowpimp!).  I want to include regular stretching session to.  I have one written out that takes about 20 minutes.  Here it is:
Neck Rotation
Shoulder Stretch
Wrist Flex
Finger Press
Standing Quad Stretch
Calf Stretch
Arch Stretch
Butterfly
Seated Torso Twist
Toe Touch
Ankle Rotation
Lateral Chest Opening
Cross Knee Pull
Elongation Stretch
​
  I'm also going to include two sprinting sessions each week


 Just as importantly, this time around I have a meal plan.  Jodi was very kind and wrote one for me.  My goal is to lose 15 pounds of adipose tissue (that sounds better than "fat").  Here is the meal plan:
Meal 1:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
2 oz. Ground Beef
1 C. Spinach
Scramble that all up and it's very yummy!
1 Apple

Meal 2:
2 Scoops Protein
1/2 Cup Oats
2 tsp Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax Seeds

Meal 3:
6 oz. Chicken Breast
Romaine, Celery, Peppers, Cucumbers
1 Small Box Raisins or cranberries
1 Tbls Olive Oil
1 Tbls Lemon Juice or Apple Cider Vinegar

*OR*

6 oz. Chicken Breast
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread (sprouted grain is best)
1 T. Safflower Mayo
Small Side Salad with Olive oil and Lemon Juice or Vinegar

Meal 4: PWO
1.5 Scoops Protein
1/2 C. Nonfat Plain Yogurt
1 Medium Banana
1/4 C. Oats

*OR*

Non-workout Day
2 Scoops Protein
1 Banana
2 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax (grind them in a coffee grinder)

Meal 5:
7oz Fish or Beef
6 Fish Oil Capsules
3/4 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1.5 C. 1% Cottage Cheese (add cinnamon and splenda)
1/2 Scoop Protein Powder (mix it in)
1 oz. Almonds​I'm not going to treat my diet secondary to my lifting.

Keep in mind that my routine isn't set in stone yet.  I don't know anyone in person that I can get advice from, so, other than IM, I do weight training in a vacuum.  So, if you're so inclined, I'd like your feedback on what you've seen so far and anything that I can do to make my workout better.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Ooooohhh, your new program looks very fun and interesting. I bet you won't get bored on this one. The back of my mind is always telling me to work towards maximum strength/power lifting...but if I didn't feel tied to that definitley do something like that.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lookin Good, Good Luck


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ooooohhh, your new program looks very fun and interesting. I bet you won't get bored on this one.



It's scientifically made for someone with low-grade ADD and OCD.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

That routine looks very interesting. I may copy it soon. Would that be ok? I realy like it!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> That routine looks very interesting. I may copy it soon. Would that be ok? I realy like it!



Sure, if you're craz...uhhh..._interested _enough to try one of my routines, go ahead.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Meals look pretty good.  Only question first meal seems pretty high in fat/sat fats.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Meals look pretty good.  Only question first meal seems pretty high in fat/sat fats.



The meal plan was made by Jodi, so I'm not touching a thing.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm going to replace the Jump Squats (which I really like), with Pistols.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL.  Just thought I would ask  Assuming 3 large eggs that is 15 g of fat with 6 of those saturated.

plus the ground beef (I guess it depends on how lean you get)


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice one Doms. Never one to say or do anything by half measures.

Good luck with this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Good luck with the new program.  Do you need more pulling on the upper core day?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL.  Just thought I would ask  Assuming 3 large eggs that is 15 g of fat with 6 of those saturated.
> 
> plus the ground beef (I guess it depends on how lean you get)



Ultimately, it's okay.  My caloric goal is on the lean side, so a few extra cals will be okay.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice one Doms. Never one to say or do anything by half measures.



Never.  "In for a penny, in for a pound."



goob said:


> Good luck with this.



Thanks, goob!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Good luck with the new program.  Do you need more pulling on the upper core day?



You're right.  Do you have any suggestions?  Something unilateral would be good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

One arm DB rows come to mind.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> One arm DB rows come to mind.



Done.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

And I'm going to do them without kneeling on the bench.  I'm going to do them by simply bracing on the end of the bench with my free hand.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

You could also not use any outside support all together and rest your non working hand on the adjacent thigh.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> You could also not use any outside support all together and rest your non working hand on the adjacent thigh.



Done.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

Plyos go at the beginning, unless you are complexing, then you can do them 2-3 minutes after each strength set as an in-between set exercise.

I would recommend doing them at the beginning, though.  Keep volume low, and do upper body plyos on leg day, lower body plyos on upper day.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Plyos go at the beginning, unless you are complexing, then you can do them 2-3 minutes after each strength set as an in-between set exercise.
> 
> I would recommend doing them at the beginning, though.  Keep volume low, and do upper body plyos on leg day, lower body plyos on upper day.



Could you recommend some?  I read through the sites that gave me in Training, but I'm still unsure of what I should choose.  If at all possible, I'd like to do plyos that I can do in workout room (like Jump Downs).

So my workouts will likely be plyos/weights/stretching.  Even though it's not a plyo, I'd like to include Dragonflies in the plyo portion of my workout.

Thanks again, Dale!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

Jumps to box, 1 leg hops, and depth drops would be a good start for legs

Drop push-up, semi-kneeling side toss, and overhead bounce pass are good upper body ones.  Just work on landings and deceleration at first, then worry about explosive strength.

Drop push-up






Start kneeling and work towards standing.

Side Toss- 





I would stand sideways to the wall, though, and possibly do it in a semi-kneeling manner (Lunge facing sideways with leg closest to wall up and the other one kneeling on ground).

Overhead bounce-






Drive the ball about 3-4 feet in front of you, directly into the floor.  Have it rebound off a wall and repeat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL.  Just thought I would ask  Assuming 3 large eggs that is 15 g of fat with 6 of those saturated.
> 
> plus the ground beef (I guess it depends on how lean you get)


Seeing there is no much sat fat in the rest of his diet, that 6 grams is nothing.  The ground beef will only be 2G of fat for the amount he is using.  So it's not that much at all and the rest of the fats throughout the day will make up for it.  Besides, sat fat in the AM is good for elevating cortisol levels.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Seeing there is no much sat fat in the rest of his diet, that 6 grams is nothing.  The ground beef will only be 2G of fat for the amount he is using.  So it's not that much at all and the rest of the fats throughout the day will make up for it.  *Besides, sat fat in the AM is good for elevating cortisol levels.*




Ok thanks  once went through the fat sources I saw at most it added up to 20 grams.  So like you said nothing alarming.

I assume that is a typo.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, I meant leveling cortisol levels


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And I'm going to do them without kneeling on the bench.  I'm going to do them by simply bracing on the end of the bench with my free hand.



I think you will get too much deltoid in that way??


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I think you will get too much deltoid in that way??



I think that as long as I keep my back close to parallel, that I should hit the back pretty good.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Jumps to box, 1 leg hops, and depth drops would be a good start for legs
> 
> Drop push-up, semi-kneeling side toss, and overhead bounce pass are good upper body ones.  Just work on landings and deceleration at first, then worry about explosive strength.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dale. I'll start reading up on those plyos.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Nearly finalized routine:


*Upper Power*
Bench Press
Military Press
T-Bar Row
Yates Row (replace)
*Lower Power*
Front Squat
Leg Extension
Romanian Deadlift
Lying Leg Curl
*Upper Core*
Speed Bench
Unilateral Bench
Snatch
Unsupported DB Rows

*Lower Core*
Overhead Squats
Pistols
Zercher Good-mornings
DB Side Lunge
I've decided to start with two plyos before each Core day.  I'll start with 3 sets of 10.  I don't have a medicine ball yet, so they're a no go (Hey, I have a budget).  

My plyos are: 

Upper: Clap Push Up, Dragonflies (no link and not a plyo)
Lower: Double Knee Jump, Side Box Jumps

On the strength days, I'll do about 20 minutes of static stretching afterward.


So, my weekly routine will be this:

Day 1: Upper Power, stretching
Day 2: Lower Power, Stretching
Day 3: Sprinting, Stretching
Day 4: Plyos, Upper Core
Day 5: Plyos, Lower Core
Day 6: Stretching or Yoga
Day 7: Sprinting, Stretching

Yeah, I know it looks like a shitload, but it's not really.  Plus, I like pain and I don't know any better.

Why would I title this journal  "Superhero-Like Even!", if I was going to do something simple and easy?  That's why I gave it that title, it'll take a super-human (or, at least, a super-*me*) effort to do it.

And it's like goob said, I don't do anything half-way.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Good luck with the new program DOMS. 
Why not do yoga on one or two of your training days (in the morning or evening, opposite to when your train) so you can have at least one day that is a complete rest day. Also, your snatch should go first on your upper core day. Will you be doing these with a BB or DB's? 
Also, I think your Lower power day needs some tweaking: I would replace the leg extensions for step ups. 
And what do you plan to do rep and set wise?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good luck with the new program DOMS.
> Why not do yoga on one or two of your training days (in the morning or evening, opposite to when your train) so you can have at least one day that is a complete rest day. Also, your snatch should go first on your upper core day. Will you be doing these with a BB or DB's?
> Also, I think your Lower power day needs some tweaking: I would replace the leg extensions for step ups.
> And what do you plan to do rep and set wise?



Again, some very sound advice.

I'll move the snatch (damn, that sounds dirty).  I'll be doing them with DBs.

I've never done step-ups, so I'll give 'em a shot.  And they'd be much better for core work.

On strength day, my goal is 3 sets by 4 reps with a 2 - 3 RI.

On core day, my goal is to do 3 sets by 10 reps with a 1 - 2 RI at the start.  As I reach my goal, instead of upping the weight, I add a set.  When I reach 5 sets at 10-12 reps, I'll add some weight and restart at 3 sets.  Kooky, huh?

The problem with moving the yoga to a workout day is that I may not have enough time to do it.  I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck DOMS!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I like pain


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> Good luck DOMS!!!



Thanks, Lexus!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Some people tell me that it's not healthy.  I tell them to* go fuck themselves!*


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Meal one thoughts:

Well, I woke up late and just finished meal one.  My first impression?  That's a lot of food!  2 oz ground beef, 3 whole eggs, 3 eggs whites, 1 cup of fresh spinach, and an apple adds up.

Oh, and I also learned that I shouldn't use the small frying pan to cook that much egg.  Now I have to clean the stove. 

But it tastes good! And that's what really matters!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Update:*

Upper Power*
Bench Press
Military Press
T-Bar Row
Yates Row (replace)
*Lower Power*
Front Squat
Step-ups
Romanian Deadlift
Lying Leg Curl
*Upper Core*
Snatch
Unsupported DB Rows
Speed Bench
Unilateral Bench
*Lower Core*
Overhead Squats
Pistols
Zercher Good-mornings
DB Side Lunge
Day 1: Upper Power, Stretching
Day 2: Lower Power, Stretching
Day 3: Sprinting, Stretching
Day 4: Plyos, Upper Core, Stretching
Day 5: Plyos, Lower Core, Stretching
Day 6: Off
Day 7: Sprinting, Stretching


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

You should ask P or Cow to take a look at your program before you commit it to stone.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Always the contrarian.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Done.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay, here's the final (hopefully) routine:

* Upper Power*
Bench Press
Military Press
T-Bar Row
Yates Row (replace)
*Lower Power*
Front Squat
Step-ups
DB Side Lunge
Zercher Good-mornings
*Upper Core*
"T" Push-ups

Unsupported DB Rows
Saxon Side Bend
Unilateral Bench
*Lower Core*
DB Snatch
Romanian Deadlift
Overhead Squats
Pistols
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			And here's the plan for the Core days (courtesy of P-funk):

week1- 220/3 sets x 8 reps@90sec rest
week2- 220/3 sets x 9 reps@90sec rest
week3- 220/4 sets x 9 reps@90sec rest
week4- 220/4 sets x 9 reps@75sec rest


Thanks to Triple Threat, fufu, Dale Mabry, bakerboy, P-funk, CowPimp, WitchBlade, fUnc17 and mike456 for helping to get this routine finalized!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

and there is it folks!!

I'm sure you'll make a few more tweaks as it goes along...maybe.


Saxon side bends, nice. I am doing those today actually! First time ever.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> and there is it folks!!
> 
> I'm sure you'll make a few more tweaks as it goes along...maybe.
> 
> ...



They look like a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They look like a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about them.



They're tough.  Planning on using DBs or BB?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> They're tough.  Planning on using DBs or BB?



Yeah, I keep neglecting to mention if I'm using a BB or DBs.  Both the Snatch and the Saxon Side Bends will be with DBs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They look like a lot of fun. Let me know what you think about them.



Yeah I just tried them earlier, they are hard. I would even go as far to say start them just with bodyweight, that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

My arms are also fairly long though...so it is harder to balance the weight seeing at is it farther away from my COM compared to your average person. You may find them easier.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm only 5'10", so I'll start out with a manly 5 pounds.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

Noice!


btw, I don't understand your journal title.  Could you explain its meaning?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Noice!
> 
> 
> btw, I don't understand your journal title.  Could you explain its meaning?



Sure.

It's a line given by Mattew Lillard in the 1995 movie titled _Hackers_ as the character "Cereal Killer."  The script writers took it from the Hanna-Barbara character, Snagglepuss.  The gist of it is that someone did something that was beyond the ordinary.






.......................Cereal Killer

I chose it becuse I wanted to do a routine that would increase my functionality in day-to-day life and take an effort that would make or brake me.  I'm also doing a very structured diet.  Which is something that I've never done before.

Heh. To make sure that I attributed the phase to the right cartoon character, I did a search on Google.  My journal turned up in the first spot!

I also found a one clip from the movie on YouTube.  But I should warn you, it's a scene that's pretty close to the end of the movie.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

lol, I am totally confused.

edit: nevermind, my brain started to work.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

I loved that movie except for the fact that even when I was a kid I knew computers didn't work like that.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I loved that movie except for the fact that even when I was a kid I knew computers didn't work like that.


Of course not.  They were hacking from *Macs* for Christ's sake!  

Besides, who wants realism?  Who wants to a see a fat, pimply-faced, American kid or a scraggly looking Chinese guy typing on a keyboard for two hours?  Angelina sans a bra is _*way*_ better, in my book!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

I was preparing my food for tomorrow when I ran into a snag.  I tried to make the shakes but they were way too dry.  They were more like paste than a drink.  So I put some water in them until they had the consistancey that I was looking for.

Live and learn.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

What kind of shakes are they?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> effort that would make or _*brake*_ me.


So...you are trying to slow down???
Shheesh, DOMS...for a mtrosexual....thought your spelling would be better...What are the guys at GQ gonna think about this???


Did u happen to catch that show: 'Trading Spouses' Friday night? They had that freaky 'God Warrior' girl go to a black family's house? THe balck couple are racist towards white people...of course...it was continues till next Friday..where the 'good' stuff comes out...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> What kind of shakes are they?



Here they are (from my meal plan):

2 Scoops Protein
1/2 Cup Oats
2 tsp Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax Seeds

 1.5 Scoops Protein
1/2 C. Nonfat Plain Yogurt
1 Medium Banana
1/4 C. Oats

 2 Scoops Protein
1 Banana
2 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax (grind them in a coffee grinder)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> So...you are trying to slow down???
> Shheesh, DOMS...for a mtrosexual....thought your spelling would be better...What are the guys at GQ gonna think about this???


 
I my defense, I only had 2.5 hours of sleep the night before.  I don't know why, but I kept waking up. I sleep great last night, though. A solid 8 hours.



Burner02 said:


> Did u happen to catch that show: 'Trading Spouses' Friday night? They had that freaky 'God Warrior' girl go to a black family's house? THe balck couple are racist towards white people...of course...it was continues till next Friday..where the 'good' stuff comes out...



No, I didn't catch that.  I'll see if I can find a re-run of it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS, have you ever seen the documentary "Jesus Camp"?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> DOMS, have you ever seen the documentary "Jesus Camp"?



I've never even heard of it.

I just read up on it at IMDB.  It's a documentary of a summer camp for hard core Christians with a evangelical bent (e.g., Billy Graham).  

It's not really my usual fare.  Why did you recommend it?  Should I _pray _over my shakes?


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

No, Burner's comment reminded me of it and I thought you would find it interesting. Because it is fucked up!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, okay.

I'll try to watch it this weekend.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

On a unrelated note, I'm pretty fuckin' jazzed about working out tonight.  

w00t!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

When are you planning to start your new program, DOMS- is all in order?
Are you still doing sprints? Any ideas on how you are you going to set that up?


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

lawl, cool.

It is pretty short I think...just an hour.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> When are you planning to start your new program, DOMS- is all in order?
> Are you still doing sprints? Any ideas on how you are you going to set that up?



Yep, all my ducks are a in row.  I have all of my food items and my workout has been finalized.

I'm starting today.  Here's my plan:
Day 1: Upper Power, Stretching
Day 2: Lower Power, Stretching
Day 3: Sprinting, Stretching
Day 4: Plyos, Upper Core, Stretching
Day 5: Plyos, Lower Core, Stretching
Day 6: Off
Day 7: Sprinting, Stretching​So I should be sprinting on Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, cool.
> 
> It is pretty short I think...just an hour.



That was my goal.  None of my workouts should take more than an hour.  My strength day (which I'm doing today) should only take about 45 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

lol, I was talking about the movie, but yeah, that too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

69 posts and not a workout to be seen.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Oops, make that 70.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't make me have to fucking come over there!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Please do.  I need someone to load the bar for me.  I'm getting tired of loading it myself.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

That's it!  I going to fuck up your fists!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

*Strength - Upper*

I'm probably going to be at 175 on my bench for a couple of weeks. 

I'm going to ditch the Military Presses.  I like them, but they hurt my left shoulder.  I open to any ideas for a replacement.

On the Rows, I have to admit that I put some English on the last rep.  I'll probably be at this weight for a week or so.

As for the Yate's Rows, holy crap  I've come up in the world!  The last time I did these, about 4 months ago, I was doing 145 @ 4.

All-in-all, it was nice to cut lose and try any weight I wanted.  Again, I like the 5x5, but there's more than one kind of fun.

Oh, and I hit some PRs.



Bench (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 4 *- PR*
175 @ 3
175 @ 2


Military Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 4
110 @ 4
110 @ 3

T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
185 @ 4 *- PR*
185 @ 4
185 @ 4

Yates Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
150 @ 4
170 @ 4
190 @ 3 *- PR*



KW: strength, upper
01/22/2007


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulations on the plural PR!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, fufu.

If only you were talking about chicks...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yep, all my ducks are a in row.  I have all of my food items and my workout has been finalized.
> 
> I'm starting today.  Here's my plan:
> Day 1: Upper Power, Stretching
> ...



I would keep plyos and sprints on alternating days.  Something like this...

Day 1-Sprints
Day 2-Upper Strength
Day 3-lower plyos
Day 4-off
Day 5-Lower strength
Day 6-Sprints/Upper plyos
Day 7-off

You want a good 48 hrs between power stuff, at least when you are starting out.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

So you think I should split my routine into two weeks?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2007)

No, I would just separate power days (sprinting and any plyos) kind of like I did.  I s'pose since you are doing mostly technique stuff right now it is fine, but once you get to doing full effort plyos and sprinting, you will want to separate the days as much as possible.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

I asked because you showed seven days that only listed my strength days; but I get your point.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I asked because you showed seven days that only listed my strength days; but I get your point.



Plyos are power, they are done on the same day.  Strength is separate from those days.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Plyos are power, they are done on the same day.  Strength is separate from those days.


And that's my fuck up.  I kept using power when I meant strength.  I do realize that they are different, I just simply fucked up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, didn't realize wtf you were talking about.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Like I said, fucked up...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

How long did that take you? If your shoulder hurts you better go light on your cleans. Good job DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How long did that take you? If your shoulder hurts you better go light on your cleans. Good job DOMS!



Not counting the warm-up, about 40 minutes or so.

I know what's wrong with my shoulder, I have structural arthiritis.  My orthopedic specialist said that it's common among weight trainers.  The pressure on the shoulder joint caused cracks in the cartilage at the end of the the clavical.  Then the body's fluids seep in and start eroding; and you have arthritis.  He told me not to do the Military Press, but I had to give it a shot. Now I need a replacement exercise.

Do you mean my snatches?  I'm hoping that by using DBs it'll be okay.

Thanks, Bakerboy!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry, snatches... that's what I meant. 
What about BW dips and reverse fly's can you do those exercises without pain?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Sorry, snatches... that's what I meant.
> What about BW dips and reverse fly's can you do those exercises without pain?



I have nothing to do dips on and I can do Reverse Flys with no problem.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Saw horses are cheap. Do you have a squat cage?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Saw horses are cheap. Do you have a squat cage?



No, I don't have a squat cage.  I also don't have room in my home office for a pair of saw horses.  My squat rack takes up a chunk as it is.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

That is what is shitty about working at home.  I had to ditch the squat rack... didn't have the room anymore.  Now I have to clean any weight I want to use for squats or military press


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is what is shitty about working at home.  I had to ditch the squat rack... didn't have the room anymore.  Now I have to clean any weight I want to use for squats or military press



I use to live in a duplex that was so small that I kept all my stuff out on the back porch.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Another good achievement (for me) was that I kept to 90% of my diet.  It's not easy going from pizza to salad.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I use to live in a duplex that was so small that I kept all my stuff out on the back porch.



I used to have a pretty sweet set-up. With squat cage, heavy bag, and a bunch of shit.  Then Family starts to take over with the new additions, plus me starting to work from home, I decided to make it my home office as well



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Another good achievement (for me) was that I kept to 90% of my diet.  It's not easy going from pizza to salad.



Diet is a bitch for me... I love shitty food too much. I have been pretty good since the new year with the drink and food.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

I do them same thing.  I stuff all of my home office (but I don't work from home much) and my weight lifting crap into one room.  I'd like to have a power cage in my office, but I don't have that much space.

I do poorly with my diet as well.  That's why I'm so appreciative of Jodi for making a structured (and perfectly balanced) meal plan for me.  90% may not sound like much, but I'd rather have done 245 Squats (which I'll be doing tonight for a PR!).  I takes more effort for my to not eat caramel covered Bugles than to Squat 240.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

Good luck with the PR.

Oh I can make a structured meal plan,  I just like to eat shit food.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Love to open a journal and see PR's! Fucking nice!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Brother DOMS, saw the title, loved it and had to drop in, hope you don't mind!!! W/O looks good and solid, what kind of pain do you experience in your shoulder??? I have a kinda popping feeling in mine, but no decrease in strength, so I don't think its a cuff problem, at least I PRAY its not!!! Have you tried DB Overhead presses, or Hammer Strength equipment??? Just a couple suggestions!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Another good achievement (for me) was that I kept to 90% of my diet.  It's not easy going from pizza to salad.





That is a good philosophy. I tend to be all or nothing. If I cheat a little I say well I already fucked up so I might as well go all the way. I am finally starting to get away from that. 

I bit into a cookie at work in a moment of weakness, but then spit it out. Not my best moment.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DOMS, saw the title, loved it and had to drop in, hope you don't mind!!! W/O looks good and solid, what kind of pain do you experience in your shoulder??? I have a kinda popping feeling in mine, but no decrease in strength, so I don't think its a cuff problem, at least I PRAY its not!!! Have you tried DB Overhead presses, or Hammer Strength equipment??? Just a couple suggestions!!!



Do I mind if you drop in?  Heck no!  I actually noted your absense in my last journal.  Drop in whenever you want!

Don't worry about my shoulder.  I've already seen an orthopedic specialist.  I have structural arthritis.  It manifests in a deep-seated, acute, pain; but only under a specific set of conditions.

I work out at home and don't have access to a Hammer machine.  But you're right,  I'll give Overhead DB Presses a shot.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is a good philosophy. I tend to be all or nothing. If I cheat a little I say well I already fucked up so I might as well go all the way. I am finally starting to get away from that.
> 
> I bit into a cookie at work in a moment of weakness, but then spit it out. Not my best moment.



I'll bet that Cheryl in accounting just loves you:

Cheryl: Here KelJu, I made these cookies from scratch for the first time.
KelJu:  *patooie* All over her dress.


Considering that I only did about 5% the last month or more, 90% is an big improvement.  Keep in mind man, it's no so much where you are, it's where you're going.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Ya I agree with Archie, I would give those a shot, of course start light and be sure its not bothersome! But if not then go up in weight, but I dont think I need to tell ya that, DUH!!!! Good luck DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

*Strength Lower*

Step-ups are definitely on the wrong day.  I'm either going to move these to Core Lower day or ditch 'em if I don't have room.  Don't get me wrong, they're challenging, but not in the "I hope I don't have to pitch this" way, more in the "holy shit, I really should have put a collar on the bar and thank God that plate didn't hit my computer" sort of way.

I'm not surprised by the PRs in Front Squats and Zercher Good-mornings.  I haven't done these in ages. Nonetheless, it's still nice to do PRs on them.  I'm glad to be doing Front Squats again.  I'm a Squat junkie.  Back Squats, Front Squats, Overhead Squats, Barbell Hack Squats, and any other squat; I like 'em all!

After the feelings I developed about Step-ups, I thought I should just move the DB Side Lunges to a Core day too.  Man was I wrong.  The weights may be light, but it sure felt like a strength exercise. If you haven't tried them, I  recommend that you give 'em a shot.  Just make sure that you have good hip, knee, and ankle flexibility.


Front Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
140 @ 4
140 @ 4
145 @ 4* - PR*

Step-ups (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)* - First Time*
65 @ 4
65 @ 4
70 @ 4

DB Side Lunges (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)* - First Time*
30 @ 4
30 @ 4
35 @ 4

Zercher Good-mornings (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 4
105 @ 4
110 @ 4 *- PR*



KW: strength day, lower


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate Step ups with a passion but I do them anyway.  Usually the ones you hate is the ones you need to work on those most


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Love lunges definitly continue them, these have so many advantages to them!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I hate Step ups with a passion but I do them anyway.  Usually the ones you hate is the ones you need to work on those most





It's not that I don't like them, it's just that I don't think they belong on Strength day.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya I agree with Archie, I would give those a shot, of course start light and be sure its not bothersome! But if not then go up in weight, but I dont think I need to tell ya that, DUH!!!! Good luck DOMS!



Thanks DD, but I'm unfamiliary with this "start light" methodology you mentioned.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's not that I don't like them, it's just that I don't think they belong on Strength day.


I know, I was just saying that I don't like them


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Routine Update:*

Upper Strength*
Bench Press
Overhead DB Press

T-Bar Row
Yates Row (replace)
*Lower **Strength*
Front Squat
Barbell Hack Squat

DB Side Lunge
Zercher Good-mornings
*Upper Core*
"T" Push-ups

Unsupported DB Rows
Saxon Side Bend
Unilateral Bench
*Lower Core*
DB Snatch
Romanian Deadlift
Overhead Squats
Pistols
Edit: Changed the Military Press to Overhead DB Press.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I know, I was just saying that I don't like them


Got it.  Why don't you like them?  Because they're awkward?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Love lunges definitly continue them, these have so many advantages to them!



Guh...hate lunges.  I'd rather do 5 sets of 20 squats than lunges...guh.

Hey DOMS, I've got some shoulder issues too, and the OH DBs didn't bother me a bit.  ('Scuse me while I beat this dead horse some more....)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

Because they leave me dead   I'm still working on my endurance and step ups really kills me and it's so hard to do shorter RI AND superset after stepups.  But that's the point, working on my strength and endurance so they are good for that.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Guh...hate lunges.  I'd rather do 5 sets of 20 squats than lunges...guh.
> 
> Hey DOMS, I've got some shoulder issues too, and the OH DBs didn't bother me a bit.  ('Scuse me while I beat this dead horse some more....)



No it's not.  Now I'm looking forward to OH DBs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Because they leave me dead   I'm still working on my endurance and step ups really kills me and it's so hard to do shorter RI AND superset after stepups.  But that's the point, working on my strength and endurance so they are good for that.



I have to admit, they left me somewhat winded, too.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay, I can't do it.  I tried. I really tried.

Don't think that I just shirked it. I put in two supreme efforts.

I just can't eat cottage cheese.  

What would be a good replacement?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

No problem.

Red meat is one of the best.  If you don't want to do that, then get a casein protein powder.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Replace the cottage cheese with..._*beef?*_

That's like telling me that I need to replace a needle in the eye with a good spanking.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, 6 oz. ought to do.  No need for that addition protein I had you put in the cottage cheese.  Just the red meat will do and the almonds


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks again, Jodi!


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

Some cottage cheese brands taste awful and some are decent. I prefer Friendship's brand of low sodium %1 fat. Some pb, a little stevia and you are good to go.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting routine, like it alot, Best Wishes to you my friend!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No problem.
> 
> Red meat is one of the best.  If you don't want to do that, then get a casein protein powder.



That's a nice trade.  Any way I could give up cardio for...I don't know...a daily swedish massage?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 24, 2007)

I love cottage cheese for its convenience. It is a pretty nutral food to me, it doesn't taste bad or good. I have been going through 2 large containers a day lately.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

It's not so much the taste (which isn't that great in my book), it's the _texture._  Blech!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

And yesterday was a 90% diet day again.  I was working late and it came up on a meal time.  The only thing that was there to eat were some toffee covered peanuts.  I had a small handful.  Not that nutritious, I'm sure.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Best remedy to prevent eating shit, is to not bring them into the house.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Best remedy to prevent eating shit, is to not bring them into the house.



I was at someone else's place and I was pretty damn hungry.

The funny thing that I've been training myself not to even *see* crap food.  When I go into 7-Eleven to get my diet soda, I don't see most of the place.  Kooky, huh?


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Best remedy to prevent eating shit, is to not bring them into the house.



I find flushing quickly to be the best remedy. Saves time leaving the house and all.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> I find flushing quickly to be the best remedy. Saves time leaving the house and all.


 I will have to try that,  I was really not enjoying the taste.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

It gets better. 

errr.............


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

If it's good enough for dogs, it's good enough for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> ('Scuse me while I beat this dead horse some more....)



.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

I knew that when I set up what essentially amounts to a six day routine that I'd likely miss some workouts; and I did miss yesterdays sprinting session.

In retrospect, I'm not too upset.  It's 36 hours past my leg workout and the DOMS is pretty intense.  I really feel it in my hamstrings and glutes.  I'm attributing a good portion of it to the Lateral DB Lunges.  Those are a great exercise.

Well, onward and upward; tonight is Upper Core.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Lunge type movements almost always get me sore. They rawck.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Sigh...



That was pretty good. 



fufu said:


> Lunge type movements almost always get me sore. They rawck.



Have you done Side Lunges?


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Negative.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Give 'em a shot.  They're a pretty fun, and seemingly affective, exercise.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Ugh, I bet they are hard.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, they are.  They really work your hams and glutes in interesting ways.

I know that you can't measure how good an exercise was by the DOMS, but this resulted in some intense DOMS.

My ass hurts...it's like Saturday morning...


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

My ass is also damn sore, as well as much quads, and a bit of hams...ouchies.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Joking aside, the DB Side Lunges are great.  Try 'em out and let me know what you think.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanted to make a specific mention of the salad that I eat for meal 3.

The dressing that I use (the olive oil and the apple vinegar), along with the raisins are great!

I've eaten more salad in the last four days that I think I did in the last four months...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wanted to make a specific mention of the salad that I eat for meal 3.
> 
> The dressing that I use (the olive oil and the apple vinegar), along with the raisins are great!
> 
> I've eaten more salad in the last four days that I think I did in the last four months...



Do you have a link to that? I have been eating too much broccoli, and not enough leafy greens veggies.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

It's on the first page in this thread.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

That does look good. I will buy those ingredients when I go to walmart Sunday.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

I buy "Heart of Romaine" from Wal-mart.  It's cheap and good quality.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Had me some romaine a little while ago. Damn old fat free ranch, sucks!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't stand ff ranch - I have to go for the ff catalina (higher sugar tho) or italian


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah I think the FF ranch has like 7 grams of carbs, I didnt look at the sugar? Hum...I'll have to check that out.

Is it just me or after a few weeks of cutting it is very easy to stay on it!


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2007)

No, I totally agree! It's the same with me, the more I stay on the cut, the easier it gets - although I've never gotten below 15% yet, so I really can't say much.

I do get really grumpy though


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

It's just you BRother D2, LOL!!!

Hows it goin Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Haha, I dont know Katt thinks the same as me. 

I get grumpy as well. everyone knows whenevre I am on a cut, they always tell me to eat a fuckin cheeseburger!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> It's just you BRother D2, LOL!!!
> 
> Hows it goin Brother DOMS!!!



Doing well Brother Archangel!  

I'm about to do my Upper Core day for the first time.  I'll be back in an hour or so.

w00t!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Doing well Brother Archangel!
> 
> I'm about to do my Upper Core day for the first time.  I'll be back in an hour or so.
> 
> w00t!



  Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm the same way with cutting.  I've been going strong since Xmas, no problems.  But when I start out, it blows.

BTW, if the dressing are making you unhappy, try using regular mustard instead.  It's low cal, no sugar, it's tangy, it's got flavor, and if you look around at a hot dog stand, you can get lots of it for free!

(Sounds crazy, I know, and you will get funny looks.  But Archie can testify that it ain't all bad, and I promise you WILL be remembered by any waitress who serves it to you.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I'm the same way with cutting.  I've been going strong since Xmas, no problems.  But when I start out, it blows.
> 
> BTW, if the dressing are making you unhappy, try using regular mustard instead.  It's low cal, no sugar, it's tangy, it's got flavor, and if you look around at a hot dog stand, you can get lots of it for free!
> 
> (*Sounds crazy, I know, and you will get funny looks.  But Archie can testify that it ain't all bad, and I promise you WILL be remembered by any waitress who serves it to you*.)



   That was a fantastic experience!!!

Good Stuff too I might add!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

*Core Upper*

My core is crap.  That's right, I'm a crap filled tootsie friggin' pop.

I look back at my first upper core workout and take solace in the fact that I have a lot of room to improve...

I made the right call though.  I has suspicions about my core strength and I was dead on.  It just isn't there.  If I'm moving straight up and down, there's no problem.  If I move in any other direction, there's a problem.  So I don't feel so bad about my poor performance.  After all, I've made it a goal to improve it.

Heh, I just realized that I've done *none* of these exercises before.  No wonder my core is weak.


*Okay, time for the blow by blow.*

Clap Push-ups:  Not too bad.  They really do work the reflexes, though.

Dragon Flags:  Ow, ow, ow...  These are the single most excruciating body weight exercise I've done so far.  I can squat more than my own body weight, but I can't life my own body using just my core.  That's pretty telling.

T Push-ups: Another ball buster.  I'm using 10 pound DBs. I'm a big boy now.   These really do work the core.  You have to balance on a DB while raising the other above your head and bring it back down, while doing so in a slow and methodical way.

Unsupported DB Rows: Not that bad.  I was able to do more than I thought I could (a testament to the 5x5 routine).  I don't think that I'll _*ever*_ do them supported again.   I'd end up losing out on some good stabilization work.

Saxon Side Bends:  Kill me.  Kill me now.  If you though that the only way 10 pound DB could hurt was with a violent blow, think again.  These hit my core in ways that no other exercise has.  The level of pain (and I'm not talking about lactic acid) is high.  These aren't for the faint of heart.  Try 'em once; just once.  I dare you.

Unilateral DB Bench: Again, not too bad.  I found it interesting that I couldn't dig my foot into the ground unless the foot was on the same side as the DB.  That's rather telling about using less in a Bench Press was done using the correct form.  And they're kind of fun.



Clap Push-up (RI 1.5)
BW @ 10
BW @ 6
BW @ 5

Dragon Flag (RI 1.5)
BW @ 3
BW @ 2
BW @ 1

T Push-up (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
10 @ 3
10 @ 4
10 @ 3

Unsupported DB Rows (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 10
30 @ 10
40 @ 10

Saxon Side Bends (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
10 @ 8
10 @ 7
10 @ 6

Unilateral DB Bench Press (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 10
35 @ 10
40 @ 10



KW: core upper, new exerises
01/25/2007


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice workout DOMS very interesting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Saxon Side Bends:  Kill me.  Kill me now.  If you though that the only way 10 pound DB could hurt was with a violent blow, think again.  These hit my core in ways that no other exercise has.  The level of pain (and I'm not talking about lactic acid) is high.  These aren't for the faint of heart.  Try 'em once; just once.  I dare you.



You'll really like them tomorrow.    Not to worry.  You'll get used to them someday.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout DOMS very interesting.



I still have to do my stretching or yoga.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You'll really like them tomorrow.    Not to worry.  You'll get used to them someday.



I wan't even thinking about the DOMS.  Oh crap...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh man Saxons SUCK!!! Good stuff Brother DOMS, lookin solid in here!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Oh man Saxons SUCK!!! Good stuff Brother DOMS, *lookin solid* in here!!!



Is that a jab at my week core, Brother Archangel?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice work, DOMS.  I was thinking of using some of these (like saxons) for a second w/out at home.  Let me know if it hurts to stir your chocolate milk in the morning.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, DOMS.  I was thinking of using some of these (like saxons) for a second w/out at home.  Let me know if it hurts to stir your chocolate milk in the morning.



Usually, the DOMS from a workout takes 24-36 hours to manifest.  It's barely 12 hours later and I'm already feeling it.  

I mean, _for crying out loud_, my _*intercostals*_ hurt!!!

Good stuff!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Usually, the DOMS from a workout take 24-36 hours to manifest.  It's barely 12 hours later and I'm already feeling it.
> 
> I mean, _for crying out loud_, my _*intercostals*_ hurt!!!
> 
> Good stuff!



Haha, I can gauge how bad the DOMS is going to be by how long it takes to manifest. If it manifest the next day it usually won't be so bad, but if it manifest two lays later, I will be hurting for 3 days.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

good jorb, looks like a fun workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

Feel the pain, be the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the support, guys!

And yes Bakeboy, I'm well on my way to _*being *_the pain.

It starting to feel similar to when I popped my rib; only more wide spread.

And here's the cheese:


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I would look back, but to much effort is required so heres the question;

Do you do back to back days of strength and then back to back days of core? Or do you divide it up, which in my opinion would make more sense?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

I do back to back days.  If for no other reason than the DOMS usually hits about 24 hours after I workout (but apparently not with Core days). So I like to do my second Strength day before the DOMS from the first day really kicks in.

Anyway, that's one theory, but I think it also has to do with my desire to do the workout _*now*_, and not later.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah well I believe I am in. I was suppose to workout tommorow so I am going to start with the Upper Strength, and then go from there. My Bench will be DB Bench. I havent did T-Bar rows in years, and I havent done yates rows since college so this is a very good change for me. I intend to gain some serious strength on this, if not some serious balance. The overhead squats will eat me alive however!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah well I believe I am in. I was suppose to workout tommorow so I am going to start with the Upper Strength, and then go from there. My Bench will be DB Bench. I havent did T-Bar rows in years, and I havent done yates rows since college so this is a very good change for me. I intend to gain some serious strength on this, if not some serious balance. The overhead squats will eat me alive however!



I should note that I'm only going to do Yate's Rows until my pull-up device arrives (It _should_ ship on Monday).

I really like Overhead Squats.  They're pretty damn brutal, and I'll be doing them tonight.

Just wait until you get to Upper Core day.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

So sub pullups or chins for yates rows?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you just going with 3x4 on your strength day or are you switching that up, and also what about RI on that?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh no, in no way shape or form am I making fun of you!!! Saxons absolutley KILL me, so my hats definatly off to you for doin them!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> So sub pullups or chins for yates rows?



You don't have to, but I think that they'd be more challenging.



Double D said:


> Are you just going with 3x4 on your strength day or are you switching that up, and also what about RI on that?



I'm sticking with 3x4 on Strength day.  I do an RI of 2 - 3, depending on the exercise.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Oh no, in no way shape or form am I making fun of you!!! Saxons absolutley KILL me, so my hats definatly off to you for doin them!!!



I know you weren't, I was just playing around. 

And yeah, Saxons are a killer.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Beings I am cutting I will do the same.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Beings I am cutting I will do the same.



Just be careful.  I've read that if you restrict calories while still trying to increase the weight of the exercise, you risk injury.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I always try to keep my weights very high whenever cutting. 2 reasons, less volume and maintain strength.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Smart man.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

You know it's funny, when I start my hardcore cut, just before a contest, my weights actually stay up until just about 2 weeks out, then the weights stay the same, but reps drop slightly!!! I hope to maintain muscle size that way!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> You know it's funny, when I start my hardcore cut, just before a contest, my weights actually stay up until just about 2 weeks out, then the weights stay the same, but reps drop slightly!!! I hope to maintain muscle size that way!!!



That's because you're a beast!


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me Archie. My muscles dont get any smaller or anything just seems like the strength kinda says well your not feeding me so I am getting the fuck outa here.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

And since I linked to the wrong page before: Side Box Jumps.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I could see me eating the floor on those.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I could see me eating the floor on those.



You must need glasses because that would be me eating the floor.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's because you're a beast!


  I wish!!!




Double D said:


> I could see me eating the floor on those.



  Me TOO!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

See as how we'd all be eating the floor, I wonder if it counts as a cheat meal?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

If I did them here at work it would be. You ought to see all of the oils all over these floors and most of it is high in trans fats!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> See as how we'd all be eating the floor, I wonder if it counts as a cheat meal?



  Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Smart man.



Did someone call me?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm guessing that if three people split to floor, the caloric content would be split up enough that it wouldn't be a big deal.  Plus all that fiber, of course...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Did someone call me?



I said "smart", not "smart ass".


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I'm guessing that if three people split to floor, the caloric content would be split up enough that it wouldn't be a big deal.  Plus all that fiber, of course...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

*Core Lower*

I'm am destoryed.  From my waist line to my clavical, I'm nothing but pain.

I used a fraction of the weight on the Core days than I did on the Strength days, but the Core days make the Strength days look like _nothing._  Front and back, there isn't a single area that doesn't feel exquisite DOMS.  It's a good thing that I like pain.

When it came time for the RDLs, I almost didn't do them.  My core was (is!) so sore that it was murder to move the weight.  The real challenge of the Core days isn't the weight, it's the willpower.

I'm so glad that I decided to focus on my core.  It's so weak it ceases to be funny.  I can only imagine what will happen to my lifts when my core is solid.  w00t!

Now the details:

Double Knee Jump: Pretty simple and pretty easy, but worth it.

Side Box Jump: I decided to forgo the bench for now. I marked two spots on the floor and attempted to jump high enough to clear my bench. This saved my ass. About the 7 rep in on the second set, I would have biffed it. I'll do this until I feel that I can safely, and consistantly clear the bench. A tought cardio and core exercise.  If you don't watch your form, you run the risk of eating it pretty badly (coming down sideways).

DB Snatch: All-in-all, pretty easy and oddly fun.

Romanian Deadlift:  This exerise is old hat for me (hell, I popped a rib doing them once).  Still a damn fine hamstring exercise.

Overhead Squats;  I find that it feels better to stand with my feet closer together than when I do my sumo pulls. I also can't go as deep and I do when I Back Squat..._yet_.

Pistol:  After 2 reps I gave up on using weights.  I need to focus on developing the flexibility to do these.  I can't go that deep yet, but I'm still going to add a set to work them.



Double Knee Jump (1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
- First Time
- Add 1 set to next workout

Side Box Jump (1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 7
- First Time

DB Snatch (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
- First Time
- Add 1 set next workout

Romanian Deadlift (1.5, 1/x/1/x)
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
- Add 1 set next workout

Overhead Squats (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
50 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
- Add 1 set next workout

Pistols (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
- First Time



KW: core lower
26/01/2007


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

So why did you add all of the extra things? The first 2 exercises I was referring to.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

They're plyos.  I do two plyos before each Core day.   You'll find them on page two, but I'll repeat them here.

You really should read the first three pages of this journal if you're going to play the home game. 

My plyos are: 

Upper: Clap Push Up, Dragonflies (not a plyo)
Lower: Double Knee Jump, Side Box Jumps


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

AW I saw them dammit thats right.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to find out what you think of the Core days.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

After reading your post I am really not looking forward to do doing the core days!


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I play slow pitch softball on an ametuer/pro level. I play B in ASA so its classified as a pro level since its as high in talent as a person can go. So I need to really do as much for my core as possible!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> After reading your post I am really not looking forward to do doing the core days!



Who knows, maybe they're really easy days and it's just that I'm weak?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Highly doubt it. My oh squats maybe just with the bar. Hell who knows?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

You have never done pistols and you did 3 sets of ten reps. That's great!
Do you go low, a lot of people do pistols but do not go all the way down. Were you able to get your leg straight to the front? 
If you are having a hard time with your flexibility try them off a bench- P does them that way.

Nice job DOMS


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Agreed BB. I plan on doing mine off of a bench. I am a schumuck, so ya know sometimes I have to comprimise.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You have never done pistols and you did 3 sets of ten reps. That's great!
> Do you go low, a lot of people do pistols but do not go all the way down. Were you able to get your leg straight to the front?
> If you are having a hard time with your flexibility try them off a bench- P does them that way.
> 
> Nice job DOMS



I didn't go that deep, but I'm going to keep at them until I can.  I did keep my off leg straight out in front though.

What do you mean "off a bench".


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

You can do pistols on a bench. A lot of people do them of a bench if flexibility is an issue as you don't want your extended leg to touch the floor. When you do them on a bench you are higher up so you don't have to worry about contact with the ground. Saying that people who are advanced, like P-funk, do them off a bench (a squishy one) to make it more challenging as it can makes it harder to balance. 
Obviously the more sturdy the surface the easier it will be to balance. I have done them on wooden posts that stick out of the ground (that you find in parks) that's fun too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

good job on the pistols.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You can do pistols on a bench. A lot of people do them of a bench if flexibility is an issue as you don't want your extended leg to touch the floor. When you do them on a bench you are higher up so you don't have to worry about contact with the ground. Saying that people who are advanced, like P-funk, do them off a bench (a squishy one) to make it more challenging as it can makes it harder to balance.
> Obviously the more sturdy the surface the easier it will be to balance. I have done them on wooden posts that stick out of the ground (that you find in parks) that's fun too.



Thanks for the info.  

I don't think I need to do them off a bench because I can lift my off leg pretty high.  I just can't bend the primary legs too deep when I stick my leg out.  So I just need to work on my primary leg's depth.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job on the pistols.



Thank you, fufu!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2007)

Bah, I can't do a single pistol. I tried and fell over like 20 times.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Do pistols with your leg on a bench.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Bah, I can't do a single pistol. I tried and fell over like 20 times.



I can do them, just not very deep.  I have no problem balancing (which is funny when you consider that I'm deaf in one ear), and I can also stick the off leg straight out (yeah for flexibility training).

Try DD's advice.

This reminds me, I need to set some goals...


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I was thinking the same.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

*Goals*

*Strength*:
 Bench: 195x4 in 8 weeks (3/25)
 T-Bar Row: 205x4 in 8 weeks (3/25)
 Front Squat: 165x4 in 8 weeks (3/25)

*Core*
 Dragon Flags: 3 x 10 in 6 weeks (3/11)
 T Push-ups: 3 x 10 in 6 weeks (3/11)
 Saxon Side Bends: 4 x 10 @ 10 pounds in 4 weeks (2/25)
 DB Snatchs: 5 x 10 @ 25 pounds

*Flexibility*
 Touch fingers behind back (over/under) in 6 weeks (3/11)
 Put hands flat on the floor when bending over in 6 weeks (3/11)
 Head within 2 inches of feet during the Butterfly pose in 8 weeks (3/25)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

good goals.

now write your program backwards from there and it will tell you exactly what you need to do.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

Good set goals, but I find it odd that you are trying to bench more than your front squat.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> good goals.
> 
> now write your program backwards from there and it will tell you exactly what you need to do.



It's the simple things in life that make the most sense.

I'll do it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good set goals, but I find it odd that you are trying to bench more than your front squat.



Yeah, that does seem weird.  I just looked at my numbers and added some reasonable poundage.  

Maybe I should be more aggressive with my Front Squat?  I'll see what I can on my next Strength Lower day.


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

I used to go light on the front squats because...well it seemed like a good idea, then I went heavier just like anything else and it was fine.

But do what you want and don't rush things!


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I havent did front squats in so long, hope I remember how. Oh and Fufu, I always try to increase my bench no matter what. Just an ego thing.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> don't rush things!



This is about the exact opposite from what I usually do.  Maybe I've been whimping out on Front Squats and haven't realized it.  

So, the next time I do them, it's balls-to-the-wall!  w00t!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice goals DOMS! I wish you the best of luck bro!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot, LexusGS!!! 

This is the main reason why I keep a journal online.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I wouldn't rush into heavy front squats until you are good at them. You just started doing them so work on your form get your elbows up- feel confident that you are lifting the weight well enough that P- funk would say: "Hot damn, that was a nice front squat... Numbers don't mean much, it's not the best measure for success- great technique and execution is. Do more yoga if you want to be more flexibile. If you want to get better at balance- work on your unilateral movements - like pistols (work on your depth not just reps), rdl's. If you want to get better at front squats work harder on your stability stuff like planks. Strength will come when your "core" is stronger. I am learning this too. I would rather work on lifting lighter weight with better form... the weight will always come.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Great post BB. Ego can be a weight lifters greatest nemisis.I know it is mine at times!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I wouldn't rush into heavy front squats until you are good at them. You just started doing them so work on your form get your elbows up- feel confident that you are lifting the weight well enough that P- funk would say: "Hot damn, that was a nice front squat... Numbers don't mean much, it's not the best measure for success- great technique and execution is. Do more yoga if you want to be more flexibile. If you want to get better at balance- work on your unilateral movements - like pistols (work on your depth not just reps), rdl's. If you want to get better at front squats work harder on your stability stuff like planks. Strength will come when your "core" is stronger. I am learning this too. I would rather work on lifting lighter weight with better form... the weight will always come.



Thanks for the info, Bakerboy.

I've got the form down pat.  As a matter of fact, I usually stop at technical failure.  Heck, I usually start with an empty to bar just to check my form.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I know you know, DOMS. I think I need to eat my own words sometimes. 
*I* tend to focus on the things that I shouldn't or in the big picture don't really matter. *I *have to think beyond just moving up the weight...
Sorry for sounding like I was trying to give a sermon- that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Preach to me now and then. I tend to let me ego get in the way. I need the sermon!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I know you know, DOMS. I think I need to eat my own words sometimes.
> *I* tend to focus on the things that I shouldn't or in the big picture don't really matter. *I *have to think beyond just moving up the weight...
> Sorry for sounding like I was trying to give a sermon- that wasn't my intention.



It's all good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

I just happened upon an easier way to eat cottage cheese. I set my fridge on full blast to get it to cool down fast, and then I forgot to set it lower once it reached a good temp. Now my CC is pretty frozen, it has the consistantsy of frozen yogurt and doesn't have much of a taste.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Best Wishes, Great goals, you have to Believe to Achieve!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> I just happened upon an easier way to eat cottage cheese. I set my fridge on full blast to get it to cool down fast, and then I forgot to set it lower once it reached a good temp. Now my CC is pretty frozen, it has the consistantsy of frozen yogurt and doesn't have much of a taste.



I'll give this a try.  Maybe I can blend is up?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best Wishes, Great goals, you have to Believe to Achieve!!!



You got it, Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

*Strength Upper*

I was off my game.  I just didn't feel the energy I felt last time.  For the first time in a long time, I got stuck under the bar when pressing.  I'm not surprised though.  I've had a long, stressful, day.  Besides, it's the first crappy day I've had in well over two months.  I was due.

I did a PR in T-Bar Rows, but I like to dig the plates into my chest when I do them; which didn't happen this time.  So I'll stay at this same weight next workout.

It was the same with my Yate's Rows. I like to dig the bar into my torso; again, which didn't happen.  Next time...

If felt something in my left shoulder during the OH DB Presses.  It wasn't much, so I'm going to keep at them until it does become something more.



Bench Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 4
175 @ 2
175 @ 1

Overhead DB Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
40 @ 4
40 @ 4
45 @ 4
- First Time
- Add 5

T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
190 @ 4 *- PR*
190 @ 4
190 @ 4

Yate's Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
190 @ 4
190 @ 4
190 @ 4


KW: strenght upper workout
01/29/2007


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice lookin workout, looks familar.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

Heh, who are you kidding?  That looks about *half* familiar!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Na, numbers are close enough. You'll dominate me soon enough.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

Isn't that a bench PR?


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll give this a try.  Maybe I can blend is up?



Yeah, If you'd like.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

No, I've done 175 @ 4 before. Actually, I was down two reps from last week.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

_*Finally! *_ My pull-up device arrived!  Yeah, I did my upper strength night yesterday, but screw it, I'm going to use it tonight after my lower strength workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

What type of pullup device??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2007)

I think it doubles as a sex toy.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What type of pullup device??



The Door Gym:







And the extensions for wide grip pull-ups:





It's not the typical "destroy your door jam" device.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I think it doubles as a sex toy.



That reminds me of something I heard on the radio.  It's a sound clip from movie or TV show:

"It has three speeds; low, medium, and _who needs a man_?"


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
> 190 @ 4 *- PR*
> 190 @ 4
> 190 @ 4
> ...




I think I already told you, but it is worth saying again: your rowing strength is insane! I have been at it for a year and a half, and I still can't row close to that.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I think I already told you, but it is worth saying again: your rowing strength is insane! I have been at it for a year and a half, and I still can't row close to that.



Thanks a lot, KelJu!  I'd gladly exchange my rows for your bench, though.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

*Strength Lower*

It wasn't a crap day today.  I felt pretty damn good.  I hit some PRs, too.

After my workout, I gave (neutral grip) pull-ups a try.  I haven't done a pull-up in 13 years.  Not that I haven't tried...but it has been a long time since I tried.  I was able to do two (unassisted) pull-ups.  The crazy thing is that I stopped because my _abs_ hurt.  Is that a normal thing when doing pull-ups?  Maybe it's just left-over DOMS from the Core days?  

I have to say that weight training has really taken off for me in the last few months.  I'm feeling more positive than ever about doing it.  w00t!


Front Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
150 @ 4
155 @ 4
160 @ 4 *- PR*
- Add 5

Hack Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
135 @ 4
155 @ 4
165 @ 4 *- PR*
- Add 10

DB Side Lunge (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
45 @ 4 *- PR*
45 @ 4
45 @ 4
- Add 5

Zercher Good-morning (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 4
135 @ 4
140 @ 4 *- PR*
- Add 5


KW: strength lower workout
30/01/2007


----------



## Nate K (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey DOMS, good Workout, keep it up. 
How do the eggs and groundbeef work together?  I saw this on the diet from the first page.  Could I have cooked ground beef in the fridge and then warm it in the microwave with eggs for 1-1/2 minutes.  The eggs would cook while the beef warmed/hot.  This sound gross and good at the same time.

I think the beef would be a better option then the 1/2 to 3/4 scoop of whey I use for more protein.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 30, 2007)

very nice rows DOMS. Keep up the great effort!


----------



## Nate K (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, I think pull-ups do take some major stabilazation, especially if you when you get to weighted ones with a D.B.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother DOMS!!! Congrats on SEVERAL PR's too!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Hey DOMS, good Workout, keep it up.
> How do the eggs and groundbeef work together?  I saw this on the diet from the first page.  Could I have cooked ground beef in the fridge and then warm it in the microwave with eggs for 1-1/2 minutes.  The eggs would cook while the beef warmed/hot.  This sound gross and good at the same time.
> 
> I think the beef would be a better option then the 1/2 to 3/4 scoop of whey I use for more protein.



I cook the beef every three or four days.  I scrable the eggs fresh every morning, though.  It only takes 10 minutes or less and tastes a lot better than microwaved eggs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Yeah, I think pull-ups do take some major stabilazation, especially if you when you get to weighted ones with a D.B.



This would work out well with my goals of improving my core.  Weight pull-ups are still a ways off, though.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Brother DOMS!!! Congrats on SEVERAL PR's too!!!



Thanks, Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> very nice rows DOMS. Keep up the great effort!



And you're doing pretty damn well too!  I saw that 365 dead!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

You PR fiend you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Your looking alot more positive as well. I like what I am seeing. I did the upper core day. I dont think I am capable of doing hack squats with a bar behind me? My ass is big! I cant get it around it, also my knees and legs are doing something funky.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh loved all of the upper core things though! Awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> You PR fiend you.





Triple Threat said:


>



Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your looking alot more positive as well. I like what I am seeing. I did the upper core day. I dont think I am capable of doing hack squats with a bar behind me? My ass is big! I cant get it around it, also my knees and legs are doing something funky.



You don't say...

I feel a lot more positive.  Tonight I'm going to look at my weights 4 months ago and compare them to my current weights.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice stuff DOMS. I'm sure your abdominals were just sore from your previous workout. I can't wait to hear you knock out some big pullups. I have a feeling with full recovery you will be able to get a lot more than two.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice stuff DOMS. I'm sure your abdominals were just sore from your previous workout. I can't wait to hear you knock out some big pullups. I have a feeling with full recovery you will be able to get a lot more than two.



Thanks, Bakerboy!

I decided to try something different for my pull-ups.  I'm betting that it brings my numbers up quickly.  I'm going to do pull-ups (just 2-4, for now) every morning and night, every day.  It's not a full-blown workout, so I don't have to worry about it taking away from my real workouts.  I mean, it's no worse than if I had a physical job.

I need to give some props to the makers of the Door Gym.  That thing causes zero damage to the doorway, and it's rock-solid stable.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Hope all is well Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2007)

*Upper Core*


I had a crappy day.  All day was a stressful day dealing with other people's problems.  I almost got to the point where I didn't want to workout, but I decided that if I did workout that I'd feel better for it;  which held true.

I made some very good improvements.  I'm really happy with the improvements in the Dragon Flags and Saxon Side Bends.  I've come to really enjoy the challenge that they represent.

The only part that I didn't like was missing the final rep on my DB Rows.  Oh well, next time...

I've also decided to list my improvements in each Core workout entry.  Since the weight is only a partial factor in deciding how I've done I need to see how I've improved in total reps.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Core days make Strength days feel like nothing.


*Improvements*
Clap Push-ups: 7 reps
Dragon Flags: 5 reps
T Push-ups: 4 reps
Unsupported DB Rows: 9 reps
Saxon Side Bends: 6 reps
Unilateral DB Bench Pressl: 10 reps


*Workout*
Clap Push-ups (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 8

Dragon Flags (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 4
BW @ 4
BW @ 3

T Push-ups (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
10  @ 7
10  @ 4
10  @ 3

Unsupported DB Rows (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 9

Saxon Side Bends (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
10 @ 10
10 @ 10
10 @ 7

Unilateral DB Bench Press (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
- Add 1 set


KW: upper core workout
01/02/2007


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well Brother DOMS!!!



I'm doing very well Brother Archangel!  I hope all is well with you too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks good, congrats...DOMS


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, Baberboy!


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice workout DOMS, 
I've never even heard of most of those exercises. I'll look into em, they sound interesting!


----------



## Decker (Feb 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Upper Core*
> 
> 
> I had a crappy day. All day was a stressful day dealing with other people's problems. I almost got to the point where I didn't want to workout, but I decided that if I did workout that I'd feel better for it; which held true.
> ...


Good job not falling over the tipping point.  It's almost always the case that you're in a better position for having worked out.  Oh yes, your w/o schedule is very impressive.  Have a great weekend DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> Nice workout DOMS,
> I've never even heard of most of those exercises. I'll look into em, they sound interesting!



I think it's fun to have an anything-exercise-goes day.  Give 'em a shot.

Afterward, you can use any that work for you.

I'd recommend, not surprisingly , Dragon Flags and Saxon Side Bends.  But, then again, I like pain.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Decker said:


> Good job not falling over the tipping point.  It's almost always the case that you're in a better position for having worked out.  Oh yes, your w/o schedule is very impressive.  Have a great weekend DOMS.



Thanks, Decker.  This routine is quickly growing to be as useful, and fun, as the 5x5 routine.

You have a nice weekend too.  Oh, and go home at a reasonable time today!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> nice!



It speaks to me on so many levels.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

ever seen "swimming with sharks"?  If you haven't, make it your job.  I think you'll love it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

*Core Lower*


It's a mixed bag today.  I'm happy with the extra reps, but there are a few less than happy things, too.

First off, the jumping is tough on my knees.  I weight over 200 pounds and coming down again and again is a bit much. I'm not going to go past 4 sets on either plyo.  I'm just going to work at more hang-time.

I'm also not too happy with the depth on both the Overhead Squats and Pistols.  So I'm not going to add any more sets until my Overhead Squats are hamstrings-to-calves and my pistol are below parallel.

Having said all that, I was happy with my Snatches and RDLs.

I have an observation about the last workout (upper core).  I know that what you feel isn't a valid indicator of much, but for the first time ever, I felt my lats post-workout.  You know when you work a muscle so much, when it's been really beaten down, that you can feel every square centimeter?  For the first time _*ever*_, I had that with my lats.  It felt good.


*Improvements* 
Double Knee Jump: 10 reps
Side Box Jump: *-*7 reps
DB Snatch: 10 reps
Romanian Deadlift: 10 reps
Overhead Squat: 10 reps
Pistols: 10 reps


*Workout*
Double Knee Jump (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10

Side Box Jump (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 5
BW @ 5

DB Snatch (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
- Add 1 set

Romanian Deadlift (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
- Add 1 set

Overhead Squat (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10

Pistols (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10


KW: lower core workout
02/02/2007


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> ever seen "swimming with sharks"?  If you haven't, make it your job.  I think you'll love it.



Is it a movie?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Is it a movie?



Yup. I saw it too. I think you would like it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2007)

looking at the tempo....

con/iso/ecc/iso

How are you doing explosive iso and slower con and ecc?  I think you have that backwards.

Really, for jumps (unless you are doing single response work and working on stability and teaching landing), the tempo shoud be x/x/x


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looking at the tempo....
> 
> con/iso/ecc/iso
> 
> ...



I'm just making this stuff up as I go.  Like I said in my first post of my last journal, I don't know what the proper notation for tempo is.  So when I write "1/x/1/x" I mean that I'm not doing any pauses.

So the correct format should be "x/x/x/x"?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yup. I saw it too. I think you would like it.



I'll watch it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm just making this stuff up as I go.  Like I said in my first post of my last journal, I don't know what the proper notation for tempo is.  So when I write "1/x/1/x" I mean that I'm not doing any pauses.
> 
> So the correct format should be "x/x/x/x"?



yes


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> yes



Done.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 2, 2007)

excellent.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice workout DOMS looking good!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Your journals are always interesting to read. Nice going too, man!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Is it a movie?



already been answered, but again yes.  Kevin Spacey at his finest, IMHO.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome progressions my Friend!!! Interesting w/o for sure, Best Wishes to/for you!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow i didnt even know you had a journal lol just now found it. Sometimes im blind.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome progressions my Friend!!! Interesting w/o for sure, Best Wishes to/for you!!!





Gazhole said:


> Your journals are always interesting to read. Nice going too, man!





Double D said:


> Nice workout DOMS looking good!



Thanks, guys!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow i didnt even know you had a journal lol just now found it. Sometimes im blind.





Did you miss my last journal too?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> ever seen "swimming with sharks"?  If you haven't, make it your job.  I think you'll love it.



I just finished watching it.  Damn, that was a good movie!

"This is the only way that you can hope to survive. Because life... is not a movie. Everyone lies. Good guys lose. And love...does not conquer all."

"You're happy. I hate that!" 

Thanks for recommending it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you miss my last journal too?



Do you mean this one?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep, that's the one...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just finished watching it.  Damn, that was a good movie!
> 
> "This is the only way that you can hope to survive. Because life... is not a movie. Everyone lies. Good guys lose. And love...does not conquer all."
> 
> ...



Yeah, I loved the dialogue... very smart.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you miss my last journal too?



Na lol.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just finished watching it.  Damn, that was a good movie!
> 
> "This is the only way that you can hope to survive. Because life... is not a movie. Everyone lies. Good guys lose. And love...does not conquer all."
> 
> ...



Wow, that was fast!  OK, how about Glengarry Glen Ross?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow, that was fast!  OK, how about Glengarry Glen Ross?



I'm quick to watch anything with Kevin Spacey in it.  I'll give your recommendation a shot, too.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, while it's not weight training related, I updated my PC from Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10.  Nice...

I'm also giving Aptana a shot (not to mention AJAX).


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

These are my 3 favorite Kevin Scacey movies that show his range as a character actor. The Big Kahuuna, Hurlyburly, and Long Day's Journey Into Night. Have you seen any of those, DOMS?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

Can I be your friend?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> These are my 3 favorite Kevin Scacey movies that show his range as a character actor. The Big Kahuuna, Hurlyburly, and Long Day's Journey Into Night. Have you seen any of those, DOMS?



I haven't seen any of those movies.  I'm going to try and drop by Hollywood Video today and pick up _Hurlyburly_.  That movie is the one that appeals to me the most.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Can I be your friend?



Huh?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Huh?




I guess that is a NO!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I guess that is a NO!


That was a "huh?".


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> These are my 3 favorite Kevin Scacey movies that show his range as a character actor. The Big Kahuuna, Hurlyburly, and Long Day's Journey Into Night. Have you seen any of those, DOMS?



I would go with the aforementioned G G R, Seven, and The Usual Suspects, but it is rare I see him do something I don't enjoy.  (Even "David Gale" was tolerable.)


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Whats up DOMS, who you got on the super bowl tonight?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up DOMS, who you got on the super bowl tonight?



Hi DD.  I'm not into pro football.  I watch some college, but not much pro.  The last time I was really into pro football was the 49ers back with Montana and Young.

I'm going to spend the day reading about options and maybe watch a movie.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

You aren't even watching?  Sounds un-American to me!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You aren't even watching?  Sounds un-American to me!



In some respects, I'm very un-American.  I don't even watch TV; well, except for Mad Money.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, at least tell me you never question the President on his dealings and back room war profiteering, right?  RIGHT?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, at least tell me you never question the President on his dealings and back room war profiteering, right?  RIGHT?



Let's put it this way:  If I were given the chance of doing it and not getting caught, I'd kill the fucker.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

And then I'd dust Hitlery, Bill, and Pelosi.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Dude, you are _so_ on the watch list now...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That was a "huh?".



I was drinking I was just playing around last night.  But you left and didn't get to have fun.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

KW: terrorists, al qaeda, kill Bush, Arab, Middle East, Taliban


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> In some respects, I'm very un-American.  I don't even watch TV; well, except for Mad Money.



I don't watch much TV besides MTV and BET the only 2 interesting channels.


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Why am I not shocked that the young youth only watch mtv. Oh wait as do I. 

No super bowl huh DOMS? Oh well didnt miss a damn thing. IT SUCKED!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

See, you young'uns ain't old enough to know what MTV really was about!  In my day, they showed _videos_ all day.  There were only ten of them, and three were Duran Duran.  But that's the way it was, _and we liked it_!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, well in my day, we didn't even _have_ MTV or music videos.  We had to listen to the radio and imagine what it looked like.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Oh yeah, well in my day, we didn't even _have_ MTV or music videos.  We had to listen to the radio and imagine what it looked like.



You had radio?  You're so lucky.  We had to sit around and dream up songs to sing to ourselves....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

...and work on the cave paintings....without being eaten by a dinosaur...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why am I not shocked that the young youth only watch mtv. Oh wait as do I.
> 
> No super bowl huh DOMS? Oh well didnt miss a damn thing. IT SUCKED!!!!



That's what I've heard.  No one is really pleased with it.  Why is that?  What happened?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> See, you young'uns ain't old enough to know what MTV really was about!  In my day, they showed _videos_ all day.  There were only ten of them, and three were Duran Duran.  But that's the way it was, _and we liked it_!!!



I can't believe that you left out _Video Killed the Radio Star_.  It was the _*only *_real music video (the rest were concert clips) that MTV played when they first went on the air.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Oh yeah, well in my day, we didn't even _have_ MTV or music videos.  We had to listen to the radio and imagine what it looked like.



Who are you kidding!  In your day, you listened to the _wind_...and you liked it!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and work on the cave paintings....without being eaten by a dinosaur...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's what I've heard. No one is really pleased with it. Why is that? What happened?


I missed the 1st hour...but it looked like the Colts beat the bears mentally...couldn't get fired up and make a come back...and the comercials sucked...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Whats up BRother DOMS, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Whats up BRother DOMS, hope all is well my Friend!!!



Doing well Brother Archangel!  I hope life is treating you well, too!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Measurement Update

I didn't really increase much (other than my chest), but I still quite pleased because I've dropped a lot of fat in the last 5 months.  My measurements are close, but I look a helluva lot better.  I'm especially happy with the difference in my upper legs.

As of 8/30/06
Neck: 16"
Chest: 44.75"
L. Bicep: 15"
R. Bicep: 15.25"
Waist: 44"
L. Quad: 27"
R. Quad: 27"
L. Calf: 16.5"
R. Calf: 16.75


Today (02/05/2007)
Neck: 16.25"
 Chest: 46"
 L. Bicep: 15"
 R. Bicep: 15.25"
 Waist: 43"
 L. Quad: 27"
 R. Quad: 27"
 L. Calf: 16.75"
 R. Calf: 17


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

*Strength Upper*

Well, I have to give up vertical push exercises.  It's just too tough on my left shoulder.  Everything I've tried so far causes too much damage.  Oh well...

On the up side, I did all three sets of Benches at 175.  That means next week I can go for a PR of 180. 

I forgot that I wasn't going to up the weight on the Rows.  D'oh!   So I ended up doing a PR.  I'm pretty sure that I can still do more than that.  That's pretty damn kooky.  In case you're wondering, yes, I do use strict form. 

On my Pull-ups, I use an x/y notation.  The first number is the number of unassisted reps and the second number is the assisted reps.


Bench Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 4
175 @ 4
175 @ 4
- Add 5 pounds


Overhead DB Press - Canceled


T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
195 @ 4
195 @ 5 - one too many
200 @ 4 *- PR*


Pullup (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 1/3




KW: upper strength workout
05/02/2007


----------



## Nate K (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, rock those pull-ups.  You probably already know but you can jump up there and get some negatives if you want.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Yeah, rock those pull-ups.  You probably already know but you can jump up there and get some negatives if you want.



Actually...no, I didn't consider that; but I'm going to do it from now on.  I think I have a back that can take it.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Strength Upper*
> 
> Well, I have to give up vertical push exercises.  It's just too tough on my left shoulder.  Everything I've tried so far causes too much damage.  Oh well...
> 
> ...





You are the only person I have ever met that can row more than they bench.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Measurement Update
> 
> I didn't really increase much (other than my chest), but I still quite pleased because I've dropped a lot of fat in the last 5 months.  My measurements are close, but I look a helluva lot better.  I'm especially happy with the difference in my upper legs.
> 
> ...



congrats.  Now you have your diet altogether (right?)  you should see some remarkable transformations over the next period.  From the measurements you look like you have a similar body type to myself.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

You got some big thighs..../ambigiously gay


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are the only person I have ever met that can row more than they bench.



I don't know what to tell you.  It just doesn't seem that hard.  

Most people have one body part that seems to do better than the rest.  I guess mine is the back.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> congrats.  Now you have your diet altogether (right?)  you should see some remarkable transformations over the next period.  From the measurements you look like you have a similar body type to myself.



I'm going pretty well on my diet.  Not great, just well; but I'd be happy if I could lose 2 or 3 inches off the gut.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> You got some big thighs..../ambigiously gay



There's nothing ambiguous about it.  I have a tattoo on each thigh that reads "gay".


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

hahahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are the only person I have ever met that can row more than they bench.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's nothing ambiguous about it.  I have a tattoo on each thigh that reads "gay".



I can confirm this.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice job on your stats.  How's the diet going?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Nice job on your stats.  How's the diet going?



It's going pretty good. The only real problems are days like today.  Right now I'm stuck at a client, I didn't plan on being here this long so I didn't bring any food, and the only food that I have access to is fast food.

But other than days like today, it's going pretty well.

Thanks again for the help!

Oh, and it took a while to get use to oats in my PWO shake.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2007)

Try Oat bran.  That is my preference over oats.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2007)

Good, glad to hear it's going ok.  For situations like that, just get a burger and strip the bun and get a salad to go with it and if you need carbs, some of those fast food places has yogurt.

It takes everyone a while to get use to the oats in the shake   IMO, it's much better than using dex or malt especially if you are trying to trim down.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you gonna post some pics DOMS? I always liked to see the before and after bodybuilding contest pictures.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Try Oat bran.  That is my preference over oats.



I'll give it a try.  I'm okay with oats now, but I like to try new things.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Good, glad to hear it's going ok.  For situations like that, just get a burger and strip the bun and get a salad to go with it and if you need carbs, some of those fast food places has yogurt.
> 
> It takes everyone a while to get use to the oats in the shake   IMO, it's much better than using dex or malt especially if you are trying to trim down.



Thanks for the tip.  I was able to make it back to the office.  Mmmmmm...salad, chicken, olive oil, and apple cider vinegar...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Are you gonna post some pics DOMS? I always liked to see the before and after bodybuilding contest pictures.



Negatory!  

I don't like how high my body fat is.  I have no wish to immortalize my fat ass with a picture.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lower Strength*

The DB Side Lunges really took it out of me.  I don't know why, but they almost (literally and figuratively) knocked me on my ass.  They work the glutes and hips something brutal; and winded me worse than DB Snatches.

I'm please with my progress on the Front Squats.  I'm curious to see how doing Front Squats and working on my core affect my Back Squats.  When I left off, I could do 245 @ 5.  It'll be fun to see how much more I can do in 6 weeks or so.

I also managed to hit some PRs, too.



Front Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
165 @ 4
170 @ 3
170 @ 4 *- PR*
- Add 5

Hack Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
180 @ 4
185 @ 4
190 @ 4 *- PR*
- Add 5

DB Side Lunge (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
45 @ 10
45 @ 7
45 @ 7

Zercher Good-morning (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
145 @ 4
145 @ 4
150 @ 4 *- PR*
- Add 5




KW: lower strength workout
06/02/2007


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2007)

PRs


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice lifting!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

*PRs*


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Some good stuff here. I bet you had fun on the lunges.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Some good stuff here. I bet you had fun on the lunges.



That's a dirty lie.  No one has fun doing lunges.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a dirty lie.  No one has fun doing lunges.



I know i REALLY hate em.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a dirty lie.  No one has fun doing lunges.



Hehe, I won't do them. They hurt my toes. 


OT: Nice job DOMS. It looks like you got 3 out of 4 PRs per exercsie. Rarely will anybody do better than that.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> PRs





Pylon said:


> Nice lifting!





Triple Threat said:


> *PRs*





Brutus_G said:


> Some good stuff here. I bet you had fun on the lunges.



Thanks a lot for the support, guys!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a dirty lie.  No one has fun doing lunges.





Yeah, they can be pretty unpleasant; but I remember reading somewhere that if you don't like a particular exercise, you probably need to do it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hehe, I won't do them. They hurt my toes.
> 
> 
> OT: Nice job DOMS. It looks like you got 3 out of 4 PRs per exercsie. Rarely will anybody do better than that.



Thanks, KelJu.  Being that I'm a squat fiend, I'm really happy that one of those PRs fell on a Squat exercise.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Good front squats, I new you could handle more weight! How did they feel? (how do you load the weight on your body, olympic or "bb-er"?)


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good front squats, I new you could handle more weight! How did they feel? (how do you load the weight on your body, olympic or "bb-er"?)



Thanks, fufu.  They felt pretty good, but I really have to focus on sitting back so that the weight doesn't pull me forward.

I do it BB-style (arms crossed).


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Ever think of trying olympic style?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ever think of trying olympic style?



That even _looks_ unpleasant.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That even _looks_ unpleasant.



I love it. I would give it a try just for shits and giggle with light weight...just try it and see how you like it. Or have you already tried it?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love it. I would give it a try just for shits and giggle with light weight...just try it and see how you like it. Or have you already tried it?



I haven't tried them; but since you're recommending them, I'll give 'em a shot next time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I haven't tried them; but since you're recommending them, I'll give 'em a shot next time.



Olympic style hurts more(for me) ,but its also the safest and allows you the best balance and control. Becareful on reps over 7.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I haven't tried them; but since you're recommending them, I'll give 'em a shot next time.



I usually feels pretty awkward at first for most people, but after a few times doing it, it felt perfect.(for my anyways) I almost gave up on them my first time doing them. It is one of the thingst that I either have the form down and weight loaded right, or I don't. Just remember to "scoop" your collar bone under the weight, head up, elbows up, and shoulders high and tight.

Shit, this reminds me, I haven't done heavy front squats in a long time...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Remember DOMS let the weight rest on top of your shoulders and not on your wrists.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Remember DOMS let the weight rest on top of your shoulders and not on your wrists.





That is one of the main things I see people do wrong with front squats.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Excellent w/o, COngrats on the PR's too, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o, COngrats on the PR's too, Good Stuff!!!



Thanks, man!

Heh.  Whenever I see your name I think of this guy:







And sometime this guy:


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to workout today.  I have a pretty bad knot in my back.  It's just below my shoulder blade, and next to the spine, on the left-hand side.

It's rather unpleasant.

I may go out and do some sprints though.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

Get a foam roller damn it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, don't be like that...

Yeah, I really need to get one.


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> Heh.  Whenever I see your name I think of this guy:
> 
> ...



   

He's going to love that. Classy reply.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

I want her for my birthday.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I want her for my birthday.



Better save your money- she looks expensive.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

*hint* gift *hint*


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

I want DOMS on my birthday!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I want DOMS on my birthday!



If you want a lot of DOMS, you've got to do a lot of squat thrusts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you want a lot of DOMS, you've got to do a lot of squat thrusts.



I'll seduce you some day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Good stuff, he happens to be one of my favorite superheroes!!! Wise choice to hold off on the w/o, better safe than sorry!!! Hope it heals quickly my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

I like my women a little more smooth, I dont want a women more ripped than me! However she would do!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like my women a little more smooth, I dont want a women more ripped than me! However she would do!!!



I do have to agree to this.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good stuff, he happens to be one of my favorite superheroes!!! Wise choice to hold off on the w/o, better safe than sorry!!! Hope it heals quickly my Friend!!!



I thought you'd like it. 

Yeah, I'm not even going to go sprinting tonight.  My back is still sore and my adductors and hamstrings still have pretty strong DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like my women a little more smooth, I dont want a women more ripped than me! However she would do!!!



I think she's pretty damn hot.  As for her being more ripped than me, I can live with that.   She's make a great training partner.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I do have to agree to this.



Only becuase she'd be the butch and you'd be the bitch.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. Training with her would be great. She would be like- "Is that all you've got, you really are a piece of shit. I'm going to slap your ass silly if you don't get another three more reps!"


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah. Training with her would be great. She would be like- "Is that all you've got, you really are a piece of shit. I'm going to slap your ass silly if you don't get another three more reps!"



If she promised to let me squat thrust her, I'd pull more than fufu.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd pump in 3 more reps for her.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Only becuase she'd be the butch and you'd be the bitch.



Turn that around and you got what would happen.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Turn that around and you got what would happen.




Only becuase you'd be the bitch and she'd be the butch.

Done.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Only becuase you'd be the bitch and she'd be the butch.
> 
> Done.



 I dont bitch up.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I dont bitch up.



Then can I be your bitch?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

DOMS, why haven't you been posting workouts in the last 3 days? Does the knot on your back still hurt?


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering the same. In fact I just came here to post that.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

*Core Upper*

Two words: My game was off.

On the really core-centric exercises, I just didn't perform.  My Flags and T Push-ups were off.  I also didn't like the quality of the claps on my Clap Push-ups either.

On a positive note, I finally did 10 reps x 3 sets on my Saxon Side Bends.  That made me feel a bit better about today's workout.

I also realized that I haven't been keeping to my reps/sets/RI intervals like I should.  I need to repost that info as a reminder.


Clap Push-up (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10

Dragon Flag (RI 1.5, 2/x/3/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 8
BW @ 5

T Push-up (RI 1.5, 1/1/1/x)
10 @ 5
10 @ 4
10 @ 4

Unsupported DB Rows (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10

Saxon Side Bends (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
10 @ 10
10 @ 10
10 @ 10

Unilateral DB Press (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 10


KW: upper core workout
02/12/2007


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Great w/o!!! Saxons KILL me, kudos on those my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> DOMS, why haven't you been posting workouts in the last 3 days? Does the knot on your back still hurt?





fufu said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same. In fact I just came here to post that.



Hi, guys!

Yeah, they knot took a few days to go away.  Plus I had a couple of personal issues that tied me up over the weekend that ate up my time.

But it's "game on" now!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o!!! Saxons KILL me, kudos on those my Friend!!!



Thanks Brother!  Yeah, Saxons are killer, but they seem to hit my obliques like no other.  w00t!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering what was up too. Good to see the DOMS machine back in action. Nice stuff. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZ1pnWaNt9U


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, I was wondering what was up too. Good to see the DOMS machine back in action. Nice stuff.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZ1pnWaNt9U



Thanks, Bakerboy.  

That music was pretty relaxing, too.  There was a whole lot of mindless hating going on in the replies.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2007)

I almost forgot to mention something.  While I was at the doctor's office, I weighed myself.  Fully clothed I weight in at 225.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Bakerboy.
> 
> That music was pretty relaxing, too.  There was a whole lot of mindless hating going on in the replies.



75% of youtube comments are some of the most hateful ignorant things you see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> 75% of youtube comments are some of the most hateful ignorant things you see.



True story and then you have the ones that are like if you don't pass this on to 3 other people you'll have such and such bad thing happen.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

Style is knowing who you are, what you want to say and not giving a damn. -- Gore Vidal


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

*Core Lower*

I reached the conclusion that 5 sets of RDLs is diminishing return on investment.  It pushes my fatigue to a point that I wonder if I'm risking my back.  From now on I'm going to cap my sets at 4.  This applies to all my exercises and not just RDLs.

On my Pistols, I threw away the idea of tempo.  Instead I'm focusing on improving my depth.


DB Snatch (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
20 @ 10
20 @ 10

Romanian Deadlift (RI 1.5, x/1/x/1)
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
155 @ 10
155 @ 10

Overhead Squat (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10

Pistol (RI 1.5, ?/?/?/?)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10



KW: lower core workout
02/13/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 13, 2007)

DOMS if you are having a hard time with 10 rep RDL's why not just lower the weigth or try single leg RDL's with DB's? How do you like the pistols? 10 reps is impressive at 225 pounds. That's awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS if you are having a hard time with 10 rep RDL's why not just lower the weigth or try single leg RDL's with DB's?



It's not just that it's 10 reps; it's that it's *5 sets* of 10 reps.  I want to limit it to 4 sets.  Instead of upping the weight, I'm going to cut down on the RI.



Bakerboy said:


> How do you like the pistols?



I like them.  They're very challenging.  They take great flexibility, good balance and a lot of stabilizing muscles.



Bakerboy said:


> 10 reps is impressive at 225 pounds.



At first I was like WTF?  I didn't use 225 on any of my exercises!  Then I figured out what you were talking about. 



Bakerboy said:


> That's awesome.



Thanks for the support, man!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know how I missed that! Shit you are insane!  5 sets x 1reps on 3 out of 4 exercises!  I am doing 4 sets of 10 reps and it's killing me! 
Even Kefe couldn't do that! I think you need to be committed.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, I don't know how I missed that! Shit you are insane!  5 sets x 1reps on 3 out of 4 exercises!  I am doing 4 sets of 10 reps and it's killing me!
> Even Kefe couldn't do that! I think you need to be committed.



You are way too kind, my friend.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

*Power Upper*

180 pounds is the most I've done on the Bench Press, but I'm not going to call it a PR until I can do 4 reps.

I tried BB Front Raises in lieu of a vertical press movement.  If felt okay, but a 60 pound exercise has no place on a Power day. I'm going to do BB Shrugs instead.

I really got a good pull on the Rows, but it's still not quite there, so I'm going to stay 200 pound next time.  I really felt the exercise throughout my torso though.

My first go at pull-ups was sub par, but I did okay after the first set.  I also forget to do negatives on the final set as well.  Next time...


Bench Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
180 @ 3
180 @ 2
180 @ 2

Barbell Front Raise (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
45 @ 4
55 @ 4
60 @ 4

T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
200 @ 4
200 @ 4
200 @ 4

Pull-up (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
BW @ 1/3
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 2/2



KW: upper power workout
02/15/2007


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

You may want to stick pullups earlier in your workout. I found if I do them near the end I suck at them. Also, they don't seem to impede that much on the remainder of my workout if I do them earlier.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

oh  yeah, congrats on the PR for bench! I still consider it a PR damn it!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice Pistols, I've tried those in a room a couple times and can barely do 1-3 of them with bad form.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> You may want to stick pullups earlier in your workout. I found if I do them near the end I suck at them. Also, they don't seem to impede that much on the remainder of my workout if I do them earlier.



I agree. Pull-ups are one of my most mentally challenging exercises. I find that I had the best growth when I put Chin-ups as the first or second exercise of the day.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Who's the man? You the man! Nice stuff cowboy.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> You may want to stick pullups earlier in your workout. I found if I do them near the end I suck at them. Also, they don't seem to impede that much on the remainder of my workout if I do them earlier.



That makes sense.

Done.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> oh  yeah, congrats on the PR for bench! I still consider it a PR damn it!



Thanks, fufu.  Next week it'll be 180 @ 4!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice Pistols, I've tried those in a room a couple times and can barely do 1-3 of them with bad form.



Ha!  I have you beat!  I can 10 tens reps of Pistols with _horrifically shitty form_!  Top that!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Who's the man? You the man! Nice stuff cowboy.



I wanna ride a cowgirl...


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd make sure I got 3 reps on those bench press lifts. Maybe drop some weight to get 3. Maybe down to 170?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd make sure I got 3 reps on those bench press lifts. Maybe drop some weight to get 3. Maybe down to 170?



Huh?  I just moved up from 175 @ 4 for 3 sets.  

Next week I'll come close to 180 @ 4 for 3 sets. The next week I'll hit it.  That's how's it been.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Didnt know. I saw you didnt make 3 reps with the weight you were using. Just thought I would suggest it. Oh by the way those OH Squats, damn I wish I could do those, but my squat technique is so so SHITTY!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Didnt know. I saw you didnt make 3 reps with the weight you were using. Just thought I would suggest it.



I appreciate the input!  All the advice that you and others have given me has really helped my workouts.  



Double D said:


> Oh by the way those OH Squats, damn I wish I could do those, but my squat technique is so so SHITTY!



If your technique is sub par, then you really _should _be doing them.  Not that my form is all that great.  I'm still not happy with the depth.  On Back Squats, I can go hamstrings to calves, but on OH Squats I can only go a couple of degrees below parallel; but I'm working on it!  Give 'em a try, man!


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

I always feel like I will fal over doing them.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I always feel like I will fal over doing them.




Again, that probably means that you need to do them.

I wish I could remember where I read it, but a wise person wrote, "If you don't like doing a particular exercise, it probably means that you need to do it."


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I have a sort of a situation like Mike's. I think I need to improve my flexibility!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think I have a sort of a situation like Mike's. I think I need to improve my flexibility!



I had the same problem with Back Squats.  I just kept doing them trying to go lower each time.

ATG Back Squats made my calves explode.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Great w/o!!! It doesn't matter where I put pullups, I'm not good enough to SUCK at 'em!!! Can you say Pullup welfare!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 16, 2007)

Good job on the bench DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o!!! It doesn't matter where I put pullups, I'm not good enough to SUCK at 'em!!! Can you say Pullup welfare!!!



  Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good job on the bench DOMS.



Thanks for the support!  I'm still way away from my goal of 225 though.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

*Power Lower*

What a nutty workout.

Check out the third set of Hack Squats.  Looks like I lost my steam, doesn't it?  If only...  On the third set, my legs were clammy from sweating, so the bar got stuck on the back of my calves.  I tried twice to pull it past my calves but the bar kept sticking.  I started to laugh.  I laugh myself into a fit.  So I just called it a day on Hack Squats.

The next odd ball item was my DB Side Lunges. No, that first set isn't a typo.  I just went into core day mode and pumped out ten reps.  I felt like dying.  I could barely make it through the following sets.

I'm up to 205 on my Hack Squats sans the gloves.  I haven't used straps on anything but RDLs since my 5x5 days. Yet I can still rip up the weight.  I'm also only using gloves on my T Push-ups; and only for the padding.  My grip is improving, but my hands are getting ripped to shreds.  9 out 10 metrosexuals don't think that rough hands are attractive. 

It felt good to hit some PRs today.  Especially after not getting any on my last workout.

Oh, and I made a bet with a friend.  I bet that in six weeks I could do ATG Back Squats at 260.  The last time I did Back Squats, I did 245.  I'm betting that between my core workouts and the Front and Hack Squats that I can bring my Back Squat up 15 pounds.  The bet is for lunch.  I guarantee that it'll be a very bad cheat meal.  


Front Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 4 *- PR*
175 @ 3
175 @ 3

Hack Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
195 @ 4
200 @ 4 *- PR*
205 @ 1

DB Side Lunge (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
45 @ 10
45 @ 4
45 @ 4

Zercher Good-morning (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
150 @ 4
155 @ 4 *- PR*
155 @ 3


KW: lower power workout
02/16/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

That's a funny story. Good shit DOMS.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

You should be able to get 15 lbs in 6 weeks with your dedication.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats on your bench buddy! And it's good to see you doing OH Squats...I started doing them with a broomstick and still fell over LOL!!! Hope everything is going well!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's a funny story. Good shit DOMS.



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> You should be able to get 15 lbs in 6 weeks with your dedication.



Thanks for the encouragement, fufu!

When I did 245, it was a brand new PR.  So if I can do 260, I'll be on cloud 9.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Congrats on your bench buddy! And it's good to see you doing OH Squats...I started doing them with a broomstick and still fell over LOL!!! Hope everything is going well!



Thanks, Rocco.

Since I've come to IM, I've turned into a real Squat junkie.  Back, Front, Overhead, Jump; you name it, I dig 'em all.

OH Squats are great because it's an exercise where you can't cheat.  You can't lean through it.  You can't jerk through it.  You can't make gravity help you out.  It's it a damn fine exercise.

So, how are you doing man?  Feeling any better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree, it's hard to imagine how much you can make your legs burn and quiver with just 60 lbs on the OH Squat...not to mention abs, delts, tri's, and back LOL. 

I'm doing a bit better. Right now I'm kinda too busy to really take stock of where I am which I'm kinda thankful for you know? I'm still seeing a therapist but I really don't think he's helping anymore, annoys me more than anything (has a political situation analogy for every problem or concern I have). But I'm moving up the hill!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Brother DOMS, I actually LOVE squats myself!!! Hows it goin my Friend???


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

So you have convinced me to add OH Squats into my routine.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Love OH squats.  If only my shoulder was as fond of them...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> I'm doing a bit better. Right now I'm kinda too busy to really take stock of where I am which I'm kinda thankful for you know? I'm still seeing a therapist but I really don't think he's helping anymore, annoys me more than anything (has a political situation analogy for every problem or concern I have). But I'm moving up the hill!!!



Don't hesitate to get a new therapist, man. 

If you had an auto mechanic that was doing a crappy job, you'd replace him, right?

I like that last sentence.  That's the attitude that you need to latch on to.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DOMS, I actually LOVE squats myself!!! Hows it goin my Friend???



Hi Brother Archangel!  All is going well.  

It's kind of a nerd thing, but I was gifted with a new printer.  It's a friggin' Tektronix Phaser 850.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> So you have convinced me to add OH Squats into my routine.



Depending on your core strength and flexibility, you're gonna love 'em or hate 'em.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Love OH squats.  If only my shoulder was as fond of them...



What's wrong with your shoulder?  My shoulder is _all messed up_ and I can still do them.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's wrong with your shoulder?  My shoulder is _all messed up_ and I can still do them.



No idea.  It's all kinds of cranky.  I'll get it checked out someday....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No idea.  It's all kinds of cranky.  I'll get it checked out someday....



You really should have it checked out _now_.  Don't screw around with your shoulder.  It may just be something minor...that you could turn into something major later on by not having it looked at now.

Really man, don't take chances with your shoulders.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I know I will hate em at first. What do you think, do them at the end of a workout since they really dont stimulate my quads, but rather help with balance and core. I was going to do my back squat at the begininning and then oh squats at the end.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know I will hate em at first. What do you think, do them at the end of a workout since they really dont stimulate my quads, but rather help with balance and core. I was going to do my back squat at the begininning and then oh squats at the end.



I think you're better off doing them at the end.  At that point all your major muscles (the muscles you usually work) will be pre-fatigued, so I think you'll get better results on working the supporting muscles.

That's just my two cents.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I will do exactly that. I have a lower day tommorow. I have them divided into a ham dominant day and into a quad dominant day.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Great lookin printer, Good Stuff Brother DOMS!!! Glad all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You really should have it checked out _now_.  Don't screw around with your shoulder.  It may just be something minor...that you could turn into something major later on by not having it looked at now.
> 
> Really man, don't take chances with your shoulders.



Well, I did have it looked at a while back, and the doc said it was no big deal.  They scripted me some anti-inflams and told me to stop sleeping on my left side?  

My dad has a similar problem with his shoulder, so I'm pretty sure it's a hereditary arthritis kinda thing.  Next time I'm into the doc, I'll get it looked at closer.  (I bring it up about once a week.  I should probably do it before the softball season starts.)


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, I did have it looked at a while back, and the doc said it was no big deal.  They scripted me some anti-inflams and told me to stop sleeping on my left side?



The first orthopedic specialist I went to did the same thing.  He did some basic resistance tests and then misdiagnosed the problem as tendinitis.  He also gave me some anti-inflammatories too.  He never took any x-rays.  What a joke.

The second specialist that I saw took x-rays, looked them over, then proceeded to tell me what the problems where (while pointing the appropriate part of the x-ray).  Then he gave me the prognosis and I went home.  I'm not going to get it fixed for a while, but at least I know what the problems are.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Not if its serious, but I have shoulder problems too, and I HIGHLY recommend GLC2000, that stuff is INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't hesitate to get a new therapist, man.
> 
> If you had an auto mechanic that was doing a crappy job, you'd replace him, right?
> 
> I like that last sentence.  That's the attitude that you need to latch on to.


Thanks buddy. It's just that this therapist is close and accessible, LOL...horrible reason to keep paying someone big bucks eh?!?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Not if its serious, but I have shoulder problems too, and I HIGHLY recommend GLC2000, that stuff is INCREDIBLE!!!



What is it and where do you find it?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hi Brother Archangel!  All is going well.
> 
> It's kind of a nerd thing, but I was gifted with a new printer.  It's a friggin' Tektronix Phaser 850.  w00t!



Nice printer dude! I just got a new HP that I love, but your new one makes mine look like a turd, lawl.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> What is it and where do you find it?



http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/glc/caps.html

I've been on it for 3 weeks (I take the powder form) and I feel incredible, NO soreness in the shoulder at all, this stuff is GREAT!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/glc/caps.html
> 
> I've been on it for 3 weeks (I take the powder form) and I feel incredible, NO soreness in the shoulder at all, this stuff is GREAT!!!



I always buy powders or liquids over caps. they taste like ass ,but the money you save is worth it especially on fish oil.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/glc/caps.html
> 
> I've been on it for 3 weeks (I take the powder form) and I feel incredible, NO soreness in the shoulder at all, this stuff is GREAT!!!



I'll check it out.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Thanks buddy. It's just that this therapist is close and accessible, LOL...horrible reason to keep paying someone big bucks eh?!?



If the therapist isn't doing anything for you, then you're wasting your money.

A therapist is a mechanic of the mind.  It you're not getting the work that you want done, then go some where else.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/glc/caps.html
> 
> I've been on it for 3 weeks (I take the powder form) and I feel incredible, NO soreness in the shoulder at all, this stuff is GREAT!!!


Thanks, man! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice printer dude! I just got a new HP that I love, but your new one makes mine look like a turd, lawl.



It's not really new, it's two years old; but it's been serviced regularly and is in great shape.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

*Core Upper*

I finally did 3 x 10 of Dragon Flags.  Man, it felt great to do that!

The T Push-ups are still kicking my ass.  They seem simple, but they're tough.

My Unsupported DB Rows are falling in line with the rest of my rows.  Even at 50 pounds it's not too hard.  I'm going to try and jump up 10 pounds next time.

I added 5 pounds to the Saxon Side Bends. It doesn't sound like much, but that means I upped the weight by 50%.  Owie...

The Unilateral DB Presses are getting tough by virtue of trying to stay on the bench.  I really have to work at not letting the weight pull me off.


Dragon Flags (RI 1.5, 1/x/3/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10 *- PR*

T Push-up (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
10 @ 6
10 @ 5
10 @ 5

Unsupported DB Rows (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
45 @ 10
45 @ 10
50 @ 10 *- PR*

Saxon Side Bends (RI 1.5, 1/x/1/x)
15 @ 8
15 @ 7
15 @ 6

Unilateral DB Bench Press (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
50 @ 10 *- PR*
50 @ 10
50 @ 10



KW: upper core workout
22/02/2007


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice work!  Congrats on the PRs!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

*Goal Review*

Here are the goals I laid down on 1/28:

*Strength*:
1) Bench: 195x4 in 8 weeks (3/25)
2) T-Bar Row: 205x4 in 8 weeks (3/25)
3) Front Squat: 165x4 in 8 weeks (3/25)

*Core*
4) Dragon Flags: 3 x 10 in 6 weeks (3/11)
5) T Push-ups: 3 x 10 in 6 weeks (3/11)
6) Saxon Side Bends: 4 x 10 @ 10 pounds in 4 weeks (2/25)
7) DB Snatches: 5 x 10 @ 25 pounds

*Flexibility*
 8) Touch fingers behind back (over/under) in 6 weeks (3/11)
9) Put hands flat on the floor when bending over in 6 weeks (3/11)
10) Head within 2 inches of feet during the Butterfly pose in 8 weeks (3/25)


Notes:
1) I'm just hit 180, which means I'm still shy by 15 pounds; but I have just over a month to make it.  It'll be close. *(50/50 CHANCE)*

2) I'll probably hit this goal next time I do my upper strength workout.  w00t!* (DAMN CLOSE)*

3) My goal was 165.  I'm already doing 175.  Maybe I should have been more aggressive on this goal. *(DONE)*

4) I hit this goal today.  I say again: w00t!!!  This really did surprise me considering how pathetic my first attempt was. *(DONE)

*5) This goal is only 20 days away, but I think I can hit it. *(GOOD CHANCE)*

6) I've already hit this goal.  *(DONE)*

7) I've already hit this goal.  *(DONE)

*Okay, now the part that I'm not doing as well at...stretching. I haven't been consistent at them and it shows.

8) I've barely made any progress.  This sucks.  I have no one to blame but fufu.   *(SHITTY)*

9) I'm doing okay on this (probably because of the core work).  I can put my palms about 20% on the floor.  *(PROBABLY NOT GONNA HAPPEN)*

10) I'm two inches away from this goal, but I've got plenty of time still.*  (PRETTY GOOD CHANCE)


Goals Needed: 10
Goals Done: 4
*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!  Congrats on the PRs!



Thanks, Pylon.  It's the second routine that I've making good gains with. I'm in a damn fine mood.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2007)

With the progress on those goals, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Strong, independent and in charge. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZheiyEt_eo&NR


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Your doing awesome buddy. I don't think I can do ONE dragon flag!!!

I talked with Lisa last night, we decided for me not to see that therapist any longer but I'm not going to see anyone until the summer. I just don't have the time with school and work to find someone new...so that's cool


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Very good job DOMS! Nice on the dragon flags that's always a cool exercise to do.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats on your completed goals. It is nice listing shit. Sometimes you don't think you are making progress then you just look back on your training and you find you have actually made it quite far.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Core Upper*
> 
> I finally did 3 x 10 of Dragon Flags.  Man, it felt great to do that!



Wow. Well done Doms, I did'nt know what these were, but after a bit of research I found a video. They look really kick ass on the abs.  I will definately be incorporating these into my workout. 
Have you tried these? Hindu push-ups. When I did Kung fu, we did these as Tiger push ups with the feet in as per normal push ups. Usually 1 set of 30-35. Pretty hardcore.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Strong, independent and in charge.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZheiyEt_eo&NR



I'd hit it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Your doing awesome buddy. I don't think I can do ONE dragon flag!!!



Thanks, man.  They're a lot of fun.  Next time I'm going to do 6 second concentric.



Rocco32 said:


> I talked with Lisa last night, we decided for me not to see that therapist any longer but I'm not going to see anyone until the summer. I just don't have the time with school and work to find someone new...so that's cool



From what you said, you're money wasn't being well spent.  But don't put off getting a new one for too long. When I suffered from depression (years ago), the psychiatrist I saw helped me put it behind me.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Very good job DOMS! Nice on the dragon flags that's always a cool exercise to do.



Thanks, man!  Like I said, I'm going to do 6 second concentric next time.  My goal is to 20 second concentric.  Me likey the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on your completed goals. It is nice listing shit. Sometimes you don't think you are making progress then you just look back on your training and you find you have actually made it quite far.



No joke.  The number one take away item I got from the 5x5 program was making close, regular, goals.  I'm going to create some new goal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow. Well done Doms, I did'nt know what these were, but after a bit of research I found a video. They look really kick ass on the abs.  I will definately be incorporating these into my workout.



You're gotta work hard to not use momentum to get you legs up.  Make sure that you only use muscle to get your legs up.



goob said:


> Have you tried these? Hindu push-ups. When I did Kung fu, we did these as Tiger push ups with the feet in as per normal push ups. Usually 1 set of 30-35. Pretty hardcore.



Thanks!  I mean it, thanks!  Those look pretty damn good.  I'm going to try those as a warm up exercise every morning.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

*Core Lower*


It was a nice, solid, workout.  All-in-all, I'm feeling pretty damn good.  Success does indeed bread success. w00t!

I'm finally getting some decent depth on the Overhead Squats. It's funny though, on the first rep of each set I don't get much depth; then on the next rep I only get a little more depth; but on the the next (and each successive rep) I get good depth.  It almost feels like I have to "feel" my way down.

The pistols are getting a little better on the depth, but I'm not focusing enough on it.  Next time I'm going to add 2 seconds at the bottom to try and push lower.

Even though this is a core day, I'm really considering doing a maximal effort on the RDLs.  


DB Snatch (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
30 @ 10
30 @ 10
30 @ 10
- Add another set

Romanian Dead-lifts (RI 1.5, x/x/x/x)
165 @ 10
165 @ 10
165 @ 10
- Add 10

Overhead Squats (RI 1.5, x/x/2/x)
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
- Add 5

Pistols (RI 1.5, x/x/2/x)
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10
BW @ 10




KW: lower core workout
23/02/2007


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome achievements my Friend, way to go!!! Congrats on a job well done!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> From what you said, you're money wasn't being well spent.  But don't put off getting a new one for too long. When I suffered from depression (years ago), the psychiatrist I saw helped me put it behind me.


I won't...at most summer because work and school have me to busy to be depressed LOL, it's become covert! But it's good to hear someone come out the other side of the tunnel...sometime I think I'll be in therapy forever. But I guess if I find the right therapist it won't take 2 generations eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice workout!!! But I gotta ask...do you have a link to pistols?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm finally getting some decent depth on the Overhead Squats. It's funny though, on the first rep of each set I don't get much depth; then on the next rep I only get a little more depth; but on the the next (and each successive rep) I get good depth.  It almost feels like I have to "feel" my way down.



You aren't alone on that.  I think for me it's that I really focus on the balance and form the first couple of reps.  I'm fairly certain I'm getting better depth on OH than back squats at this point, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> I won't...at most summer because work and school have me to busy to be depressed LOL, it's become covert! But it's good to hear someone come out the other side of the tunnel...sometime I think I'll be in therapy forever. But I guess if I find the right therapist it won't take 2 generations eh?



Make no mistake, if I had the spare cash, I'd still be seeing a psychiatrist.  Not because I'm having any _particular_ problems.  Like I said before, I look at psychiatrists as mechanics of the mind and I'm a firm believer of _preventative_ maintenance.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Nice workout!!! But I gotta ask...do you have a link to pistols?




Here you go.

Keep in mind that this guy goes to a depth that I aspire to, not that I can actually do yet.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You aren't alone on that.  I think for me it's that I really focus on the balance and form the first couple of reps.  I'm fairly certain I'm getting better depth on OH than back squats at this point, but I'm not sure why.



It's not that way for me.  On Back Squats I go all they way down until my hamstrings hit my calves, but with OH Squats, my hamstrings and calves are about 4-5 inches apart.

Maybe you don't go down as far on Back Squats because you're using too much weight?  That's what my problem was.  But them I dropped the weight and started working on depth.  Now I can do 245 ATG.  

Give it a shot.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome achievements my Friend, way to go!!! Congrats on a job well done!!!




Thanks, man!  After more than a year of spinning my wheels, it's not to be making some solid progress.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2007)

Must say Doms, some of these exersices you're throwing in are pretty tough.
Those pistols look real hard, might have to start throwing them into my w-o  too.  Actually, I might just copy yours!  Tried 3 x 10 dragon flags today, they are kick ass, the best abs exersice yet, i certainly felt it after.  Got some funny looks from the cardio queens and treadmill rats though.....
Keep up the good work.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!  After more than a year of spinning my wheels, it's not to be making some solid progress.



My pleasure my Friend!!! Keep at it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's not that way for me.  On Back Squats I go all they way down until my hamstrings hit my calves, but with OH Squats, my hamstrings and calves are about 4-5 inches apart.
> 
> Maybe you don't go down as far on Back Squats because you're using too much weight?  That's what my problem was.  But them I dropped the weight and started working on depth.  Now I can do 245 ATG.
> 
> Give it a shot.



Are....are you saying I should squat....less?!?  HOW DARE YOU!!!!!  

I think it's more about flexibility than anything.  But I did back off on the weight I while back, and it has helped.  I've worked a lot on doing BW squats to improve my form, but I haven't been under the bar in a few weeks, so I don't know what the impact will be.  I'll know later this week.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Workout looks great! You are turning into a pro.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)

How are you liking the snatches? Do you do them one arm at a time or both at the same time?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Must say Doms, some of these exersices you're throwing in are pretty tough.
> Those pistols look real hard, might have to start throwing them into my w-o  too.  Actually, I might just copy yours!  Tried 3 x 10 dragon flags today, they are kick ass, the best abs exersice yet, i certainly felt it after.  Got some funny looks from the cardio queens and treadmill rats though.....
> Keep up the good work.



How many Dragon Flags did you do?  The first time that I did them, I got six.  That's total for three sets (3,2,1).

"Got some funny looks from the cardio queens and treadmill rats though....."




Oh, I forgot to mention: feel free in copying my workout.  But you really should go over it to make sure it meats _your_ goals.  Don't hesitate to modify it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Are....are you saying I should squat....less?!?  HOW DARE YOU!!!!!
> 
> I think it's more about flexibility than anything.  But I did back off on the weight I while back, and it has helped.  I've worked a lot on doing BW squats to improve my form, but I haven't been under the bar in a few weeks, so I don't know what the impact will be.  I'll know later this week.





I was pretty inflexible too.  I just dropped the weight and worked hard to go deep.  It took a couple of months for me to go hamstring to calf.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Workout looks great! You are turning into a pro.



Thanks, fufu.  My ultimate goal is get in the best shape of my life.  Actually, I guess that's my penultimate goal.  My true final goal is to never _*be*_ old.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How are you liking the snatches? Do you do them one arm at a time or both at the same time?



The DB snatches are okay.  They're not as fun as Dragon Flags, but I'm certain that it's a very useful exercise.  I do my DB snatches one arm at a time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Are....are you saying I should squat....less?!?  HOW DARE YOU!!!!!
> 
> I think it's more about flexibility than anything.  But I did back off on the weight I while back, and it has helped.  I've worked a lot on doing BW squats to improve my form, but I haven't been under the bar in a few weeks, so I don't know what the impact will be.  I'll know later this week.



I personally can't do a back squat unless i have 95+ on my back.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How many Dragon Flags did you do?  The first time that I did them, I got six.  That's total for three sets (3,2,1).
> 
> "Got some funny looks from the cardio queens and treadmill rats though....."
> 
> ...



Basically 2/3 sets of 10. 1st set was trying to find form, the next two, trying my best to maintain. Need to get more practice, but i really like these. I was getting right onto my shoulders, and trying to tilt to almost 45 degrees from upright, and raising back. 

I remember hearing:
" I won't be trying that!"
From one cardio queen, at the time.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Basically 2/3 sets of 10. 1st set was trying to find form, the next two, trying my best to maintain. Need to get more practice, but i really like these. I was getting right onto my shoulders, and trying to tilt to almost 45 degrees from upright, and raising back.



Let me know what you think of the DOMS.  Those things (especially in conjunction with the rest of my workout) left the front of my torso in quite a bit of pain for the next few days.



goob said:


> I remember hearing:
> " I won't be trying that!"
> From one cardio queen, at the time.



What a douche bag.  People that only do cardio suck, and put down weight training, suck ass.


----------



## goob (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Let me know what you think of the DOMS.  Those things (especially in conjunction with the rest of my workout) left the front of my torso in quite a bit of pain for the next few days.
> .



Felt the DOMS this morning rather than yesterday. Was fine then, but upon waking have a little pain from my ribs right down to my _one-eyed-bald-skinhead_ if you know what I mean.  I'm glad though, I rarely get DOMS these days, so, psycholoically it tells me that I've really hit muscles hard. 
I used to do a lot of cable crunches, so I guess to some extent my abs were 'conditioned' to it, and the pain is not so bad. Great spot though, I really like those Draon Flags.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Felt the DOMS this morning rather than yesterday. Was fine then, but upon waking have a little pain from my ribs right down to my _one-eyed-bald-skinhead_ if you know what I mean.  I'm glad though, I rarely get DOMS these days, so, psycholoically it tells me that I've really hit muscles hard.



_TMI!_ _*TMI!*_ _*TMI!

*_


goob said:


> I used to do a lot of cable crunches, so I guess to some extent my abs were 'conditioned' to it, and the pain is not so bad. Great spot though, I really like those Draon Flags.



So do I.  They beat the crap out of my abs way better than any other exercise I've tried.

Yeah, DOMS isn't supposed to be a good indicator, but I know that I'm either did a great workout or hitting my muscle in a new way by the amount of DOMS I get.  That's one of the reasons that I like my core workouts.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS you should give rollouts a shot- they are really tough too. The thing I like about them is you get a lot of bang for your buck with them- abs, back - stabilization work etc. You can start with them on your knees and then advance to the standing ones.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS you should give rollouts a shot- they are really tough too. The thing I like about them is you get a lot of bang for your buck with them- abs, back - stabilization work etc. You can start with them on your knees and then advance to the standing ones.



Do you have a link to an example?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you have a link to an example?



Yup... click the movie clip on the right http://www.rosstraining.com/The harder version.

And another link to start with the easier version- can be done with an ab wheel, barbell or two independent db's- trust me you will love them cause I know you like pain. http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/viewanexercise.asp?table=exercises&ID=137


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yup... click the movie clip on the right http://www.rosstraining.com/The harder version.
> 
> And another link to start with the easier version- can be done with an ab wheel, barbell or two independent db's- trust me you will love them cause I know you like pain. http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/viewanexercise.asp?table=exercises&ID=137



_Oh shit_, I'm all over that!  I'll add them to my upper core day.

Thanks, man!!!

And yes, me likey the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

I also like that Standing Barbell Push/Punch thing the guy was doing in that video.  I'm going to try those too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I really like the way the guy from ross training trains- some super cool stuff -conditioning, strength, power, uni-lateral work- he's got it all...


----------



## goob (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I also like that Standing Barbell Push/Punch thing the guy was doing in that video.  I'm going to try those too.



After watching that video...........well, all I can say....

...you are a glutton for punishment DOMS. You Sadist! This has got to be the most unusual and possibly punishing regime I've seen in the journal section yet.  That dumbell push press movement at the start.....holy mary...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

How goes it Brother DOMS???


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _Oh shit_, I'm all over that!  I'll add them to my upper core day.
> 
> Thanks, man!!!
> 
> And yes, me likey the pain.



I used to do those when i did all of the ab work for westside they really work.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, I really like the way the guy from ross training trains- some super cool stuff -conditioning, strength, power, uni-lateral work- he's got it all...



Yeah, it's a great site.  I'm going to go over it for workout ideas.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

goob said:


> After watching that video...........well, all I can say....
> 
> ...you are a glutton for punishment DOMS. You Sadist! This has got to be the most unusual and possibly punishing regime I've seen in the journal section yet.  That dumbell push press movement at the start.....holy mary...



 

Yep, me likey the pain.

You should really give Dragon Flags a shot.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it Brother DOMS???



Hi Brother Archangel!

I'm a little stressed out.  My workload has been kinda heavy and I'm trying to get my options trading finalized.

The good news in the (hopefully) the second week in March I'll go on vacation to L.A. for 9 days.

Man, I really need it!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I used to do those when i did all of the ab work for westside they really work.



I'm looking forward to doing it.  I'm worried that my abs won't be able to counterbalance my back.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

*Power Upper*

_So-o-o-o close!_  I was two inches shy on getting three unassisted reps on my first set of pull-ups.  As IM as my witness, _I will get three next time!!!_ 

I haven't done Shrugs in a long time.  The last time I did them, I was at 245.  I can do a bit more now.

I'm still not happy with the T-Bar Rows.  I'm still not getting that squeeze at the top.  But I'm close!

My Bench Press is still at the same spot as last week.  Kinda crappy, but considering the improvement I've made in the last two months, I'm not going to complain.


Bench Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
180 @ 3
180 @ 2
180 @ 2

Shrugs (RI 3, x/1/x/x)
245 @ 6
265 @ 6
305 @ 3 *- PR*

T-Bar Row (RI 3, x/1/x/x)
200 @ 4
200 @ 4
200 @ 4

Pull-ups (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 2/2


KW: upper power workout
26/02/2007


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Shrugs wasnt on the original program, but I havent been around much lately, whats going on?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shrugs wasnt on the original program, but I havent been around much lately, whats going on?



I can no longer do _*any *_vertical pressing movements.  I started with the Military Press, which caused a lot of pain.  Which I don't mind, but I know that pain is translating into damage.  Then I tried Overhead DB Presses with the same results.

So I decided to throw in Shrugs.  It's better than nothing.  Plus I like doing them.  Even this soon after my workouts I can feel the DOMS in my traps.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

Enough about me, how are _you _doing?  I've read up on your plight in your journal.  If it is impingement, what action are you going to take?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I can no longer do _*any *_vertical pressing movements.  I started with the Military Press, which caused a lot of pain.  Which I don't mind, but I know that pain is translating into damage.  Then I tried Overhead DB Presses with the same results.
> 
> So I decided to throw in Shrugs.  It's better than nothing.  Plus I like doing them.  Even this soon after my workouts I can feel the DOMS in my traps.



Hell, I would choose shrugs over vertical pressing anyway. Others would disagree, but traps are a great muscle to invest some time into.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hell, I would choose shrugs over vertical pressing anyway. Others would disagree, but traps are a great muscle to invest some time into.



True that nothing says big like traps and shoulders!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Great w/o, agreed on the traps my Friend!!! Sorry your stressed out, heres to a FAST movement of time so you can get to your vacation Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _So-o-o-o close!_  I was two inches shy on getting three unassisted reps on my first set of pull-ups.  As IM as my witness, _I will get three next time!!!_



No doubt!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hell, I would choose shrugs over vertical pressing anyway. Others would disagree, but traps are a great muscle to invest some time into.





Brutus_G said:


> True that nothing says big like traps and shoulders!



Guilty as charged.  I want bigger traps.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o, agreed on the traps my Friend!!! Sorry your stressed out, heres to a FAST movement of time so you can get to your vacation Brother DOMS!!!



Thanks Brother Archangel.  Nine days and counting...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No doubt!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2007)

Strength Lower

I'll give you a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if you can figure out why I only did one 1 rep on the final set of Hack Squats...again... 

I going to purchase some chalk. Not only because of my calves, but also because the sweat (along with the increased weight) is almost causing me to lose my grip on Hack Squats.

Next time I get to go for a PR in Front Squats.  w00t!  I'm also looking forward to finding out what my new PR on Back Squats is (in about 4 or 5 weeks).

I wasn't happy with my depth and control on the Zercher Good-mornings, so I didn't up the weight on the final set.


Front Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 4
175 @ 4
175 @ 4
- Add 5

Hack Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
205 @ 4
210 @ 4* - PR*
215 @ 1

DB Side Lunge (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
45 @ 4
45 @ 4
50 @ 4* - PR*

Zercher Good-morning (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
155 @ 4
160 @ 4* - PR*
160 @ 4
- Add 5


KW: lower strength workout
27/02/2007


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Strength Lower
> 
> I'll give you a
> 
> ...



 OOH OOH!!!!  I KNOW THIS ONE!!! 

Sorry, but still a great looking w/out.  Best git yerself chalked up next time!


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Good workout! Front squats are getting up there.


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS I dont recall your program, but what about cleans?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> OOH OOH!!!!  I KNOW THIS ONE!!!
> 
> Sorry, but still a great looking w/out.  Best git yerself chalked up next time!



Yep.  Sport's Authority, here I come.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good workout! Front squats are getting up there.



When I go to L.A. a week from now, I'm going to go to Gold's Gym and try for  a new PR in Back Squat using a power cage.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> DOMS I dont recall your program, but what about cleans?



Are you asking if I do them or are you telling me that I should add them?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Guilty as charged.  I want bigger traps.



Me to! Its a bitch but they are growing fast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll give you a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, wait, don't tell me.  I'm sure I'll get it.  Just give me a little more time.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

*F-*


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Great w/o my Friend!!! PR's in every movement, Awesome!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *F-*



Are we playing charades?  Great.  OK, first word begins with F.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

how about the next..


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

f dash?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Wassup Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

sigh


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Havent been around much. How have you been DOMS?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how about the next..



Workout?  That's the upper core workout that I'll do tonight.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> f dash?


F minus.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Wassup Brother DOMS!!!



Feeling pretty good, Brother Archangel!

I'm a scant 7 days away from my vacation.

I'm looking forward to spending time with my sister, my brother-in-law (who I've know since I was 15), my friend Craig (since age 12), and my friend Mark (since age 8).

Because that's what it's all about: friends and family.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> sigh




I really like the early Beatles stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Havent been around much. How have you been DOMS?



Doing well, man.  I've been making some great gains (both from this routine and from my 5x5 days).

When I go to L.A. (in a week from now), I'm going to go to Gold's Gym, get in a squat rack, and go for a Back Squat PR of 260 x 4.  The time I did them, I was at 245.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Have you tried the rollouts yet?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Have you tried the rollouts yet?



Not yet.  I'm going to try and fit them in tonight.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Not yet.  I'm going to try and fit them in tonight.



That's not the only thing you're going to try to fit in tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2007)

How's the diet going?

When you get back from vaca I think it will be time to change things up.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Feeling pretty good, Brother Archangel!
> 
> I'm a scant 7 days away from my vacation.
> 
> ...



    Amen to that my Friend!!!

1 week away................Awesome, hope it ALL comes together as you wish it too!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

What's up DOMS? Please update this journal with blood sweat and tears. Did you try the rollouts yet?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What's up DOMS? Please update this journal with blood sweat and tears. Did you try the rollouts yet?



Hi Bakerboy.

No, I haven't done them.  Hell, I haven't done _anything_.  Since last Friday, I've been way to busy too hit the iron.  I probably won't be able to until after I come back from my vacation.  Well, except an attempt at a new Back Squat PR.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> How's the diet going?
> 
> When you get back from vaca I think it will be time to change things up.....



My diet is going so-so.  Which I'm okay with.  It's like weight training.  I didn't do it so well at the start, but know I'm doing pretty well.

I don't think I'm going to change my diet just yet.  I'm still not consistent enough for my liking.  I don't think I've adapted just yet.

Do you have any more salad dressing ideas.  I still like the oil/vinegar topping, but I bet there are others just as good.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Amen to that my Friend!!!
> 
> 1 week away................Awesome, hope it ALL comes together as you wish it too!!!



It's coming along right on schedule.  The only down side is that I haven't had the time to workout.  But I know it's because of my pre-vacation schedule and not because I'm slacking.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's coming along right on schedule.  The only down side is that I haven't had the time to workout.  But I know it's because of my pre-vacation schedule and not because I'm slacking.




I'm starting to feel the same way Doms,,, my vaca starts in 10 days...


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 7, 2007)

I wanna go to California!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way Doms,,, my vaca starts in 10 days...



It's better to over do it _before _the vacation, than after.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I wanna go to California!



On South West (my favorite airline), it only cost $320 round-trip.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you have any more salad dressing ideas.  I still like the oil/vinegar topping, but I bet there are others just as good.



Plain yellow mustard.  I know, I know, but trust me.  It's better than it sounds.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Plain yellow mustard.  I know, I know, but trust me.  It's better than it sounds.



I like mustard.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

Vinegars & Juice
Red Wine 
Balsamic
Rice
Lemon Juice
Lime Juice (my fav)

Oils:
Flax
Olive Oil (my fav)
Safflower Oil
Enova Oil

Salsa is good too.  Just remember you need the oil fats in that meal.

herbs and spice you can add:
cayenne
chipotle
coriander
basil
oregano
dill (my fav)
bay
cumin
Sea Salt
Cracked Pepper


----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey DOMS, you said you like the RHCP and you used to live in Cali right? Did you ever see their early performances there?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Plain yellow mustard.  I know, I know, but trust me.  It's better than it sounds.



 Long story, but I can vouch for it, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

My diet is pretty aweful now as well. But hey, sometimes I kick ass and other times not so much.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Where art thou?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Your on vacation arent you??? Enjoy my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 12, 2007)

Back to the city of


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

oh, that's right.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Vinegars & Juice
> Red Wine
> Balsamic
> Rice
> ...



Thanks, Jodi.  I'm going to start with the Balsamic.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hey DOMS, you said you like the RHCP and you used to live in Cali right? Did you ever see their early performances there?



No, I never did see them live.  But after missing out on Nirvana (and you question), I'm going to make it a point to see them live this year.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> My diet is pretty aweful now as well. But hey, sometimes I kick ass and other times not so much.



After the good reception I received in Cali (even though my diet has sucked shit), I'm really going to focus on my diet from know on like I've never done before.  10% body fat, here I come!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Where art thou?



What light through yonder window breaks!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Your on vacation arent you??? Enjoy my Friend!!!



I had a great time, my friend!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2007)

*Upper Power*

After a two week hiatus, including a week of dietary and exercise debauchery, I'm back just a bit better than before.  Well, except for my pull-ups.  I'm just a bit weaker there.  But I managed to hit one more rep on my Presses than I did last time.   I also hit two PRs.

Damn it feels good to be a gangster.

Bench Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
180 @ 3
180 @ 3
180 @ 2

Shrugs (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
305 @ 5 *- PR*
305 @ 4
310 @ 3

T-Bar Row (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
205 @ 4 *- PR*
205 @ 4
205 @ 4

Pull-ups (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 2/2
BW @ 2/2


KW: upper power workout
19/03/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome back gangster.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks as though that vacation helped, good workout!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

Who T-bar rows 205? DOMS does DOMS does.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Welcome back gangster.



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks as though that vacation helped, good workout!



I haven't feel this good in a while.  I'm feeling pretty damn mellow...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Who T-bar rows 205? DOMS does DOMS does.



I wish that my other lifts were commensurate with this, but hey, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice lifting DOMS- but remember you still owe me some rollouts.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice lifting DOMS- but remember you still owe me some rollouts.



  Thanks for the reminder! I'll add them to my core day.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice PR's DOMS, nice indeedy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2007)

You'll be catching up to that crazy kid kelju soon on the shrugs.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back and Fantastic w/o, congrats on the PR's as well!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wish that my other lifts were commensurate with this, but hey, I'll take what I can get!


I see LA released you from custody ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What light through yonder window breaks!



Hark?    Welcome back.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 20, 2007)

Homosayswhat?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You'll be catching up to that crazy kid kelju soon on the shrugs.



Maybe when he start his finals.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Welcome back and Fantastic w/o, congrats on the PR's as well!!!



Thanks, man!  It was nice to workout after a two week break.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Homosayswhat?



I heard a lot of gays in L.A. saying that...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice PR's DOMS, nice indeedy.



Thanks.  My main goal right now is doing 180 @ 4.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

You'll have that in no time! Maybe next workout!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks.  My main goal right now is doing 180 @ 4.


You're within moments of that ... what is your next target goal after that?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> You'll have that in no time! Maybe next workout!



I think so.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're within moments of that ... what is your next target goal after that?



I need to update my list of goals, but I want to try Back Squats 260 @ 4.  I meant to do it while I was in Cali, but just never got around to it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

I ditched my usual lower power workout to go for a PR in Squats.

I chickened out on the final set.  I did those two reps with perfect form, but I workout without a squat rack or a spotter, so I can't push it too much on certain exercises.

I've no problem ditching the weight, except that I workout in my home office and if I ditch weight in a bad spot, there goes my PC, my high-end printer, my filing cabinets, or something else that I value.

I was hoping to do a bit better (about 10 pounds better), but I think my problem was psychological and not physical. 

Back Squats (RI 5, 1/x/1/x)
245 @ 4
250 @ 4* - PR*
255 @ 2


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

It's alright DOMS, a PR is a PR and you are doing great.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Fantastic PR Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice squattage DOMS! I know you don't have much room but you can get a pair of folding saw horses for cheap at a harware store and use them in place of a squat rack... then you don't have to worry. Better safe than dead.  Only $28 a piece and they hold up to 1000 pounds a pair!


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

You did very well DOMS, no shame there buddy!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's alright DOMS, a PR is a PR and you are doing great.



Thanks, fufu.  I really think that I can do 255 @ 4.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic PR Brother DOMS!!!



Thanks Brother Archangel.  Like fufu said, it _*is *_a PR!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice squattage DOMS! I know you don't have much room but you can get a pair of folding saw horses for cheap at a harware store and use them in place of a squat rack... then you don't have to worry. Better safe than dead.  Only $28 a piece and they hold up to 1000 pounds a pair!



"Better safe than dead." 

I found a height adjustable saw horse at Home Depot for $20 a piece (they fold too).  I'm going to pick them up!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> You did very well DOMS, no shame there buddy!



No shame, but a lot of frustration. Grrrrr!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

*I found a height adjustable saw horse at Home Depot for $20 a piece (they fold too). I'm going to pick them up!*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, my lack of performance with my Back Squats has motivated me to go back to hard and heavy.  For at least the next month or so, I'm going to keep the reps to 4.

I'm not going to completely ditch my "core" exercises though. I'm still going to Dragon Flags and Saxon Side Bend because I really like 'em.  Plus, I'm still going to give Bakerboy's Roll-outs a shot.

After that, there's a crazy-ass routine that Duncans Donuts mentioned in the Training forum that I want to try.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> *I found a height adjustable saw horse at Home Depot for $20 a piece (they fold too). I'm going to pick them up!*



Here.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "Better safe than dead."
> 
> I found a height adjustable saw horse at Home Depot for $20 a piece (they fold too).  I'm going to pick them up!



LOL i wish i had known about those.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL i wish i had known about those.



Did you end up buying a power cage?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you end up buying a power cage?



Yeah ,but its all good it was only 150.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

*Play Day #1*

Well, like I said, I'm going hard and heavy now.  I'm not doing any particular routine right now; I'm just playing around.  I'm going to be doing some of the fun stuff I haven't done in a long time.  Stuff like Skullcrushers, Calf Raises, and a monstrous amount of Shrugs.

This workout was short, but intense.  Next time around I'm going to add Tate Presses.

One a very positive note, I hit a PR in Benching.  w00t!  I figure that it'll be about two more chest days before I move up to 185.


Bench Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
180 @ 4 *- PR*
180 @ 3
180 @ 3

Fly (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
- Add 5

Skullcrushers (RI 2, x/x/x/x)
70 @ 6
70 @ 6
70 @ 4


KW: chest, triceps
26/03/2007


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2007)

PRs are always good.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats on the bench PR! Those always feel good.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey DOMS!
was'sup, fokker? 
Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> PRs are always good.





Bakerboy said:


> Nice!





fufu said:


> Congrats on the bench PR! Those always feel good.



Thanks for the support, guys!

My gains on the Bench have been nice.  I get 1 rep each week.  Yeah, it'd be nice to just more than one rep, but I'm really working at my max.  So, I'm happy to be making steady gains.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I've had a cold for two days.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey DOMS!
> was'sup, fokker?
> Hey...Do you know any realtors and/or lenders in your area (friends/aqquaintences? I've gota business proposition.)



It's all good, Burner!

Sorry, but I don't know any realtors that I can turn you on to.  

What's your product of service?  Do you have a website?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Excellent w/o and Congrats on the PR, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice benching DOMS.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

How bad is the cold affecting you?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o and Congrats on the PR, Good Stuff!!!



Thanks, man!  They did feel good.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice benching DOMS.



Thanks.  I went back and checked, and I went from 150 to 180 in about three months.  w00t!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> How bad is the cold affecting you?



Not so bad.  I had that one crappy night of 5 hours of poor quality sleep, but, even though I'm still ill, I feel okay.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2007)

This workout was fun.

It's been a while since I've done any of these exercises, and the first time I've done Hise Breathing Shrugs.

The only noteworthy thing about this workout was the Hise Shrugs.  First off, I almost lost the bar on the second set.  It almost rolled off my back.  I was able to catch it and work it back onto the rack.  I ended up breaking some blood vessels in my right wright though.  It's also surprised that an exercise with so small a ROM can feel so brutal.  I like 'em!

Last workout was the first time that I've did isolation exercises in a long time, and I'm feeling it.  It's been a couple of days, but I can still feel and intense DOMS in my pecs and triceps.  Great stuff!

Upright Row (RI 2, x/x/x/x)
105 @ 4
110 @ 4
115 @ 4 *- PR*

Front Raise / Lying DB Row (RI 3, x/x/x/x)
30/30 @ 6/6
35/35 @ 5/5
35/35 @ 4/5

Shrug (RI 2, x/x/x/x)
205 @ 4
205 @ 4
205 @ 4
205 @ 3

Hise Breathing Shrug (RI 2, x/2/x/x)
135 @ 20
205 @ 10
205 @ 20
- First Time
- Add 5


KW: delts, shoulders


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 28, 2007)

Somebody is making improvements I see


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Somebody is making improvements I see



Thanks, BoneCrusher.  I sold myself short though.  My Shrugs should have been written as:

Shrug (RI 2, x/x/x/x)
*3*05 @ 4
*3*05 @ 4
*3*05 @ 4
*3*05 @ 3


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

^ Wow, you must have monster traps like KelJu.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Wow, you must have *monster traps* like KelJu*.*


 
Ahh....'Kelju Van Helsing' the legendary monster hunter.... 

 

I can't even hold the grip of a 305 lb bar.  Nice work DOMS.  I hope you don't mind too much, but I'm stealing some of the more unusual exersices from this journal, which I think you should rename _'Legacy of torture'_.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Wow, you must have monster traps like KelJu.



Heh, I doubt it.  That guy's a beast!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

goob said:


> I can't even hold the grip of a 305 lb bar.



Neither can I.  Shrugs are one of the two exercises that I use straps on.  The other is Romanian Dead-lifts.  My grip has vastly improved in the last three months, but not by _that _much.



goob said:


> Nice work DOMS.  I hope you don't mind too much, but I'm stealing some of the more unusual exersices from this journal, which I think you should rename _'Legacy of torture'_.



Hell no!  Feel free to take whatever you like.  That's one of the points of having a journal; to share ideas with others.  If it wasn't for Rocco and Stewart, I'd have never heard about the Bill Start 5x5 (Mad Cow variant) routine!

You really have to try Hise Shrugs.  They were tough and I'm feeling the DOMS in my traps right now.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

I almost forgot to post this pic.  Check out her tiny waist!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

*RAWR!!!*


I was on the way home from work when I saw a Home Depot, so I stopped off to pick on the saw horses.  A steal at $20 each.  

For reasons that I've stated before, I can't pitch my bar while squatting.  So, with these saw horses, I don't have to keep so far from my max (at four reps).   So, with a mind at ease, I hit a PR in Squats!

Not only that, but I also hit a PR in Deads, too!

And I got to do Calf Raises; which I haven't done in almost six months!

Damn I feel great!

On my last set of Deads, my back felt weak, so I stopped.  But I earned that!


Squat (RI 4, 1/x/1/x)
260 @ 4 _*- PR*_
260 @ 2
260 @ 2

Dead-lift (RI 4, x/x/x/x)
250 @ 4
255 @ 4 *- PR*
260 @ 1

Calf Raises (RI 2, x/x/x/x)
255 @ 20
255 @ 20
255 @ 14


KW: quads, legs, calves, calf
29/03/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

DOMS I'm so happy I feel like doing the shake shake


----------



## KelJu (Mar 30, 2007)

Your numbers are moving up nicely.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow you are the double special value meal master.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *RAWR!!!*
> 
> 
> I was on the way home from work when I saw a Home Depot, so I stopped off to pick on the saw horses.  A steal at $20 each.
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother DOMS, lookin like STEADY Progression my Friend!!! A quick question, how do you like (feel) doing BOTH squats AND deads in the same w/o???


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS I'm so happy I feel like doing the shake shake





KelJu said:


> Your numbers are moving up nicely.





fufu said:


> Wow you are the double special value meal master.



 

Thanks, guys!  My goal each workout is to be able to do at least one more rep than last time.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Excellent! Confidence is a funny thing. Confidence can make or break you in the gym, and doing well on your first lift will do wonders for the rest of the workout.




Yep.  It's rare that I feel really crappy, but when I do my workouts suffer.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o BRother DOMS, lookin like STEADY Progression my Friend!!! A quick question, how do you like (feel) doing BOTH squats AND deads in the same w/o???



Thanks, Brother Archangel!

When I do both Squats and Deads in the same workout, which ever one comes second suffers.  Doing my Deads was more a matter of will power than simple ability.  Even then, I ran out of gas on the final set of Deads.  Even my willpower would carry it.

I hadn't planned to do both in the same workout, but I picked up the saw horses and decided to change my routine to include Back Squats.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

With the safety provided by the saw horses, I imagine we'll be seeing lots more *PR*s in this journal now.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> With the safety provided by the saw horses, I imagine we'll be seeing lots more *PR*s in this journal now.



Yep.

I've designed my next workout around them.   It looks painful...


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

Moving onto reply 667...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



I don't get it either... too much cat nip for the fuster.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

It said 666 replies in the OJ forum, so I changed it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Droppin in BRother DOMS, hope all is well!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Droppin in BRother DOMS, hope all is well!!!



Yes, Brother Archangel!  All is going well.  I'm really looking forward to tonight.  I'm going to do my new routine.

I saw in your journal that your workouts are coming along incredibly.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yes, Brother Archangel!  All is going well.  I'm really looking forward to tonight.  I'm going to do my new routine.
> 
> I saw in your journal that your workouts are coming along incredibly.



Best wishes on your new routine, you'll be just FINE, I know it!!!

Thank you, I'm definatly tryin!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best wishes on your new routine, you'll be just FINE, I know it!!!



Thanks, man!  It's going to be the hardest workout I've ever done.

Heh, I'm actually nervous about trying it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!  It's going to be the hardest workout I've ever done.
> 
> Heh, I'm actually nervous about trying it.



Nervous???  
Nah, your'e gonna do Great my Friend, remember....................
Believe to Achieve!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

^ I echo those wise words. As Bruce Lee said, "There is no try, only do."
You can do it, if you put your mind to it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I really mean it, thanks!

I did it. I finished my workout.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go die now...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Instead of dying, I took a shower.

I was in the Training forum when I ran across Duncans Donuts and P-funk talking about Arthur Thomas' HIT program.  DD said is was insanely hard.  I couldn't find a good example of the workout, so I read up a bit on HIT.  Most of what I found had to do with Mentzer.

So, I threw together a workout based on what I read.  I'm sure I need to read up on it more.  After I was doing piecing together the workout below, I knew that I had to do it.  It looked insane and painful, so I knew it was for me.

I also realized that there was no way that I could half-ass my way through it.  If I didn't marshal my willpower, I wasn't going to get it done.  So not only was it a test of muscle, but it's was also the biggest test of my willpower so far.

I really need to work this into something usable for the next 4 or 5 weeks.

I went to failure on everything.  No exercise was spared.  My goal was 2 minutes between every set (even between exercises).  The two times that I did an RI of 3 was because I needed to setup for the next exercise.

My PR in Squats was for reps, the PR in Hise Shrugs was for weight, and the PR in Deads was for weight and reps.


Back Squat (1/x/1/x)
260 @ 6, RI 2 *- PR*
260 @ 2, RI 2

Hise Shrug (x/2/x/x)
255 @ 15, RI 2 *- PR*
255 @ 13, RI 2

Dead-lift (x/x/x/x)
260 @ 7, RI 2 *- PR*
260 @ 2, RI 2

Bench Press (1/x/1/x)
180 @ 3, RI 3
180 @ 2, RI 2

Pull-ups (x/x/x/x)
BW @ 1/5, RI 3
BW @ 1/3, RI 2

T-Bar Row (x/x/x/x)
210 @ 3, RI 2
210 @ 3, RI 2



KW: full body, pain
02/04/2007


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Me likey.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

^


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice Hise's Doms, a fair bit more than I could manage. 15 @ 255lb's!
Also good job on the 210 T-bars.  Started doing them recently, and really like them.  

Damn! That's one hell of a workout to be taking to failure.  You sure are the master of masocism.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks tough bet the squats were demanding.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^


 
Yep, she's so incredibly hot.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice Hise's Doms, a fair bit more than I could manage. 15 @ 255lb's!
> Also good job on the 210 T-bars. Started doing them recently, and really like them.


 
Don't sell yourself short, man!  I started my Hise Shrugs at 135.  You'd be surprised how much weight you can pack onto them.



goob said:


> Damn! That's one hell of a workout to be taking to failure. You sure are the master of masocism.


 


I forgot to mention that the whole workout (minus warm-up) only took 31 minutes.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice workout!


 
Thanks, fufu!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks tough bet the squats were demanding.


 
They were. It's been a long time since I did Squats to absolute failure.  That still wasn't as bad as doing a 5 set, drop set, of Squats, though.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

goot werk there


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> goot werk there



Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It looked insane and painful, so I knew it was for me.



  That's your calling card, isn't it?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That's your calling card, isn't it?



Why yes...it is.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMS going for a walk.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks, man, but I'm pretty sure that's KelJu.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS going for a walk.



LOL looking at that i couldnt help but think he's working his core to much. I guess im getting to bodybuilderish.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Droppin by, hope all is well BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL looking at that i couldnt help but think he's working his core to much. I guess im getting to bodybuilderish.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Droppin by, hope all is well BRother DOMS!!!



Doing well, Brother Archangel!  I've just gotten over the DOMS from my last workout.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so going to get one of those shirts.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



James bond! I want a defibrillator in my Aston Marten! He did look good in that movie.


----------



## Decker (Apr 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> ...
> 
> Back Squat (1/x/1/x)
> 260 @ 6, RI 2 *- PR*
> ...


My god you've come such a long way in a short time. You're getting to the point where you'll need a new wardrobe soon...your existing stuff will likely start to fit funny. The first thing to go for me was the shirts--I absolutely hate even marginally tight shirts.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man, but I'm pretty sure that's KelJu.



Lawl, must be the beard and the fat gut.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Me likey.



OMG!  

Look at those legs. That is the best picture I have seen in a while.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

I missed that the first time it went up.  That's nice!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes DOMS has great taste in women. That chicks so hot, I almost imploded the first time I saw her. ts. (stolen)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Do they make that shirt in a XXL???


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> goot werk there



You're starting to get around now Andrew... I'm beginning to think you've been unfaithful to me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, must be the beard and the fat gut.



"Fat gut"?!  You're joking, right?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> OMG!
> 
> Look at those legs. That is the best picture I have seen in a while.



I would take her over any celebrity.

Damn she's hot!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I missed that the first time it went up.  That's nice!



No page is complete with her.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yes DOMS has great taste in women. That chicks so hot, I almost imploded the first time I saw her. ts. *(stolen)*



How do you think that I got it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You're starting to get around now Andrew... I'm beginning to think you've been unfaithful to me.



It was an accident!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Just keep posting that girls picture on every page in your journal and  suddenly you will be more popular than the the funkster.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

ExtraTV.com | LL Cool J Shares His Sexy Workout Secrets

He does a lot of body weight stuff and he looks amazing. I honestly think that a person can get a very good body just using their own weight.
For my next program- I am thinking about having 1 day of total body BW stuff
- stability/ core work, hops, one legged squats, one arm bw rope rows, pullups, clap pushups, handstand pushups...

I like the fallouts- the exercise he is doing from the chains- that's a super cool movement. Have you tried those yet- I think P does those sometimes- its similar to rollouts, except true standing rollouts are harder. I am still waiting for you to tell me how you like rollouts. 

I don't want to buy the book but I do want to look that good at 38.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't like to discourage, but he sounds like a fucking dumb ass in that video and I can't believe he wrote a book...well ok I can, but that is one of the dumbest things I have heard today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

^ I guess I just like some of the exercises they showed in the clip- like the fallouts.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2007)

lol....he was doing fallouts.  I was having people do blast strap exercises today so I did a few fallouts after they left the gym.  haha.


anyway, he just does a shit ton of metabolic work.  He is really consistent with his training and he eats super clean.  This stuff is not hard.  Go into the gym and beat yourself down for 45-60min. with lots of metabolic work and eat really clean and you can have a great body too.

It is all dependant on your goals and what you want to get out of your training.  If you want to have strength and be strong.  Or you want to be athletic for a specific work, then you can't generalize this workout to your goals.

You have to be specific with what you are training for and why you want it.

My clients do a fuck ton of body weight stuff for conditioning (except for the ones who are injured or coming back from injury....in which case we do all our conditioning on the bike (non-impact), and it works really well.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes I know but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

Her thighs are perfect! LL Cool J looks good it reminds me of those thug workouts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

Part one you piss yourself about 130 into the movie it starts.
YouTube - Fitness from the streets part one



part 2 not as impressive
YouTube - Fitness From the streets Part 2


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you for that beautiful picture!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thank you for that beautiful picture!



Here, here! Who is that woman anyway- and does she have a sister? lol


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

No doubt! 

Really, does anyone know she is?  I can't remember where I picked up that photo, and I want more...


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Doms, what methods of pain have you decided on for your next torture sessio....er...I mean, workout?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Doms, what methods of pain have you decided on for your next torture sessio....er...I mean, workout?



I'm waiting for a routine from another IM member that's based on Aurthur Jone's HIT.  I think it'll be similar to my last workout.

I'm going out of my mind waiting for it...


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm waiting for a routine from another IM member that's based on Aurthur Jone's HIT. I think it'll be similar to my last workout.
> 
> I'm going out of my mind waiting for it...


 
Well, given some of the great (albiet painful) sugestions so far, I'm going to look into your methods of torture, as inspiration for some 'extras' in my workouts.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

And that, my friend, is one of the points of the Journals.

I'm really hoping that I can do Hise Shrugs while doing then new routine...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

wayofnoway.com 

High to Low Woodchoppers - Exercise | Abdominals Exercises


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

Best Wishes with your new routine!!! Arthur Jones was a GENIUS imo!!!
Have a Great Easter!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Wish I was more into HIT, but cant help ya here. I know very little about it!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best Wishes with your new routine!!! Arthur Jones was a GENIUS imo!!!
> Have a Great Easter!!!



Thanks, man, but it doesn't look like I'm going to be getting that routine that I asked for. 

I don't suppose anyone has a link to a credible Arthur Jones HIT routine?

I guess I'm just going to repeat my last workout today.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wish I was more into HIT, but cant help ya here. I know very little about it!



Thanks for the thought, though!

I've never done HIT before, but it sounds like I can make some great gains from it.  My body responds well to high intensity workouts.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I have never seen good strength, gains off of it. But a while back I did it and saw nice size gains. If hypertrophy is what your goin for then its not to bad, just as long as its set up properly. Overtraining is easy on it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have never seen good strength, gains off of it. But a while back I did it and saw nice size gains. If hypertrophy is what your goin for then its not to bad, just as long as its set up properly. Overtraining is easy on it.



The funny thing is that I've never overtrained.  I really want to see how far I can go.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

From my favorite online show:






YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF is that?  lol


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The funny thing is that I've never overtrained.  I really want to see how far I can go.



Nice. Thats awesome. Your nutrition must be very good.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

LMAO!!  This one is ever better!  What the fuck is this shit.  






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> LMAO!!  This one is ever better!  What the fuck is this shit.



It's Red vs. Blue.  They're in their 5th season.


Church is my hero:





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice. Thats awesome. Your nutrition must be very good.



  

Ahhhhhh...no.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Wallpaper


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Its hard for me to overtrain to. I think its because of my relative amount of training years(a year), 8+ hours of sleep, and good supply of veggies/fish oil.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> LMAO!!  This one is ever better!  What the fuck is this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOL


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its hard for me to overtrain to. I think its because of my relative amount of training years(a year), 8+ hours of sleep, and good supply of veggies/fish oil.



I've been at it for a couple of years (with most of my gains in the last 9 months or so) and I've never overtrained. I figure that I haven't pushed myself hard enough yet.  Which is why I'm looking into HIT.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

What about Dogcrapp?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> What about Dogcrapp?



I seen the name thrown around, and the threads in training.  Isn't it just a variation of HIT?


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes it is. Didnt know if you would be interested in it? It is TOUGH! I think Brutus knows a thing or 2 about it as well. I dont like the extreme stretching that goes with it though.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you have a link to more info?


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Hum......no not really. I know JD does some type of Dogcrapp, but they refer to it as Jerseycrapp. Check his journal out.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOLOL



LMAO!

"Hey, Ding-Dong.  This is Vik.  V-I-K, didaly-doo.  Leave a message at the ding-dong."     

this is the funniest shit ever.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man, but it doesn't look like I'm going to be getting that routine that I asked for.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has a link to a credible Arthur Jones HIT routine?
> 
> I guess I'm just going to repeat my last workout today.




Check out ArchAngel's previous journal (not the powerlifting one he's doing now).  He had some HIT stuff in there.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> LMAO!
> 
> "Hey, Ding-Dong.  This is Vik.  V-I-K, didaly-doo.  Leave a message at the ding-dong."
> 
> this is the funniest shit ever.



Episode 1:





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Check out ArchAngel's previous journal (not the powerlifting one he's doing now).  He had some HIT stuff in there.



Thanks, TT.

I'm betting that this is exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks, again!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

lmao.....that shit is hilarious!  Why does it end so abruptly?  Is that the whole episode?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Check out ArchAngel's previous journal (not the powerlifting one he's doing now).  He had some HIT stuff in there.



BOOM.  Right there on the first page:



> *
> LEGS*
> 
> *Hack Squats*
> ...



He's just doing one exercise per muscle.  I'm no where near along as Archangel, so I think I need at least one more exercise.  What do you think?

I don't have access to a Hammer Press, a Hammer Pulldown, a Pec Dec, or a Cable machine.  So, in other words, I need to bastardize this into something I can use. Any thoughts?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

one exercise.  very low volume.  go until you can't go no more.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lmao.....that shit is hilarious!  Why does it end so abruptly?  Is that the whole episode?



Yes, they come out in episodes ranging from a couple of minutes to 10 minutes.  The early episode tend to be shorter.

They also have episodes that aren't part of the main show.  Such as public service announcements  :






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> one exercise.  very low volume.  go until you can't go no more.



Okay, done.  I'll start today.

Thanks.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Your shooting for your first reps to be around 8-10 or so. And are looking to get like 12-15 total reps per exercise! Its absolute failure each time and damn its tough!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yes, they come out in episodes ranging from a couple of minutes to 10 minutes.  The early episode tend to be shorter.
> 
> They also have episodes that aren't part of the main show.  Such as public service announcements  :
> 
> ...



lmao...get a tatto of an fucking M16 in the middle of your forhead.  that will give searg. a boner.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lmao...get a tatto of an fucking M16 in the middle of your forhead.  that will give searg. a boner.



Their first PSA.






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your shooting for your first reps to be around 8-10 or so. And are looking to get like 12-15 total reps per exercise! Its absolute failure each time and damn its tough!



Thanks for the info. I assume that the RI between sets is until I feel rested (about 3-5 min)?


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Nope 15 seconds.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Those r/p's in his posts there mean rest pause. They are only for like 15 seconds! Now this is very tough.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nope 15 seconds.





I do a set of say...Back Squats to failure, and then I go right to a set of Benches to failure with only a 15 second RI?  It would take me at least 90 seconds to unrack the bar for Squats and get it ready for Benching.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

No you do a set of bench to failure wait 15 seconds and unrack the bench again and go to failure again and repeat this for 2-3 sets!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

^


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> No you do a set of bench to failure wait 15 seconds and unrack the bench again and go to failure again and repeat this for 2-3 sets!



I get that, the rest/pause between sets of the same exercise, but how long is the rest between different exercises?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Well there really isnt a specified rest between exercises.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just saying this shit looks hard.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Its horrible!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I was just saying this shit looks hard.



Me love it long time.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well there really isnt a specified rest between exercises.



Got it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its horrible!



You tease me so...


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I am not going to lie, its tough as fuck!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not going to lie, its tough as fuck!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

As long as your game I will be interested to read about it.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I get that, the rest/pause between sets of the same exercise, but how long is the rest between different exercises?



From our conversations, I think Archie's time between sets is only as long as it takes to set up for the next lift.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks, Pylon!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay, I need some technical assistance.

There's a problem with me going to failure on my sets.  At least with the Squats.  When I go to failure, I end up having to put my bar on the sawhorses; but in order to re-rack it, I have to unload the bar, rack it, then reload.  There goes the 10 second rest/pause.

...

Ya know, it just hit me why Archangel did Hack Squats and not Back Squats...

Okay, I'm going to rest up, and then restart my workout using Hack Squats.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Just great...

Now I've got a tingling sensation in my crotch that has nothing to do with porn. 

I might have stressed something trying to push that bar back up from the sawhorses. 

Oh well, I'll just workout tomorrow.  Tonight, I'm going to watch Train Man.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2007)

Starting the rep from the bottom can be mighty tough, you get non of that stretch reflex nor is your body given time to be accustomed to the load.

As long as you stay really tight you should be good, now rest that groin up!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I need some technical assistance.
> 
> There's a problem with me going to failure on my sets.  At least with the Squats.  When I go to failure, I end up having to put my bar on the sawhorses; but in order to re-rack it, I have to unload the bar, rack it, then reload.  There goes the 10 second rest/pause.
> 
> ...


I have pegs on my rack at 2 foot so that if I do go to failure and need to rerack for the next set I just walk it up one side to the peg and then the other side to the peg then that side to the top and then the other side to the top...but make sure you have very strong collars on the ends so the weights won't slide off.  I use the screw down type and a torque bar to hold mine...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Starting the rep from the bottom can be mighty tough, you get non of that stretch reflex nor is your body given time to be accustomed to the load.



Isn't this the basis for Box Squats?



fufu said:


> As long as you stay really tight you should be good, now rest that groin up!



Thanks, fufu!  I'm feeling fine today.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I have pegs on my rack at 2 foot so that if I do go to failure and need to rerack for the next set I just walk it up one side to the peg and then the other side to the peg then that side to the top and then the other side to the top...but make sure you have very strong collars on the ends so the weights won't slide off.  I use the screw down type and a torque bar to hold mine...



Sadly, my squat has holes at various heights, but only two pegs.  I really need to buy a new rack.

I think I'm just going to go with exercises where I can't get trapped at the bottom.  Which, thinking about it, there aren't that many.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

maybe sissy squats? Leg extensions done after squats?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sadly, my squat has holes at various heights, but only two pegs.  I really need to buy a new rack.
> 
> I think I'm just going to go with exercises where I can't get trapped at the bottom.  Which, thinking about it, there aren't that many.



Just spend the money and buy a decent rack so you can lift the way you need to. Then you won't have anything to hold you back.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> maybe sissy squats? Leg extensions done after squats?



I'll be doing HIT, so I have to do exercises that involve compound movements
and use a lot of weight.  So I can't do things like Sissy Squats or Leg Extensions.  

I have no problem doing Hack Squats, which can be pretty brutal.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Just spend the money and buy a decent rack so you can lift the way you need to. Then you won't have anything to hold you back.



It's not just the money, it's also my limited space.  I workout in my home office, so space is at a premium.   I need to find a rack that not only has the features that I want, but also has a small form factor.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

You should design something yourself and then get a welder to build it for you. Then you will get exactly what you want.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You should design something yourself and then get a welder to build it for you. Then you will get exactly what you want.



There is a guy locally who does just that.  I'll call him and see how much he'd charge.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll be doing HIT, so I have to do exercises that involve compound movements
> and use a lot of weight.  So I can't do things like Sissy Squats or Leg Extensions.
> 
> I have no problem doing Hack Squats, which can be pretty brutal.



True hack squats rape your thighs. I guessing you do the BB ones that look like reverse deadlifts?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> True hack squats rape your thighs. *I guessing you do the BB ones that look like reverse deadlifts?*





What's a "true" Hack Squat?


----------



## Double D (Apr 9, 2007)

How about doing bulgarians to failure? One leg at a time.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

While chewing broken glass?


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome Brother DOMS, I'm really lookin forward to your routine, any help I can be I will sure try my Friend!!! Stick w/ the compound movements, and on BB Squat days, go to 1 rep shy of failure, and do that, It's really scary and hard to go to complete failure, I saved that until the last mini set!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Brother Archangel.

Was I correct on my assumption about Hack Squats?  That you did them instead of Back Squats so that you don't have to fight re-racking it?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the tip, Brother Archangel.
> 
> Was I correct on my assumption about Hack Squats?  That you did them instead of Back Squats so that you don't have to fight re-racking it?



Anytime, hope I can help!!!
Yes w/ the exception of going ALL out on the last mini-set, justy go to 1 rep shy of failure each time until the last one, you can always set it down and your done, hope I explained that enough!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

That was going to be my advice as well.  You generally know when you got out your last good rep.

And DOMS you are right about "true" hacks.  Load up the bar and hold it behind your hams.  

Also, your comment about HIT and all compound moves isn't totally true.  Mentzer had leg extensions in his Heavy Duty routine.  I think they are fine, just not as a replacement for squats.  As a complementary move, though, they are a good addition.


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2007)

So... while the bar is suspended behind you, you squat until your hams & calfs touch????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I'm just going to go with exercises where I can't get trapped at the bottom.  Which, thinking about it, there aren't that many.



You could do tricep kickbacks or wrist curls.     Or just take up knitting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

katt said:


> So... while the bar is suspended behind you, you squat until your hams & calfs touch????



Barbell Hack Squat

Depends on how long or short your arms are.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sadly, my squat has holes at various heights, but only two pegs.  I really need to buy a new rack.
> 
> I think I'm just going to go with exercises where I can't get trapped at the bottom.  Which, thinking about it, there aren't that many.


Mine is the same it only came with 2 pegs, but I went out to our scrap yard here at work and found some heavy steel pipe that fit into the holes and made 2 more pegs, I had to drill a hole in each piece and run a bolt  through and a lock nut on the other side to keep them from sliding all the way through....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

> So... while the bar is suspended behind you, you squat until your hams & calfs touch????



Yeah, I was thinking the bar might touch the ground first for me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Anytime, hope I can help!!!
> Yes w/ the exception of going ALL out on the last mini-set, justy go to 1 rep shy of failure each time until the last one, you can always set it down and your done, hope I explained that enough!!!



Thanks!  Of course it helps!  I clueless when it comes to HIT.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Also, your comment about HIT and all compound moves isn't totally true.  Mentzer had leg extensions in his Heavy Duty routine.  I think they are fine, just not as a replacement for squats.  As a complementary move, though, they are a good addition.



Yeah, but I don't think I'm far along enough to get a whole lot out of a HIT isolation exercise.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

katt said:


> So... while the bar is suspended behind you, you squat until your hams & calfs touch????



At 5'10", I can only make it to parallel.  At that point, the plates are just above the floor.

Even though you can't go ham-to-calf like you can on the Back Squat, doesn't mean that the Hack Squat won't cook your quads.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You could do tricep kickbacks or wrist curls.     Or just take up knitting.



You misunderstand.  I meant the League of Putting...uhhhh...I meant there are only a handful of exercises that you can get trapped under.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Mine is the same it only came with 2 pegs, but I went out to our scrap yard here at work and found some heavy steel pipe that fit into the holes and made 2 more pegs, I had to drill a hole in each piece and run a bolt  through and a lock nut on the other side to keep them from sliding all the way through....




I lack the tools. 

Thinking about it, I bet I can get the guy that makes exercise equipment to make the pegs for me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks!  Of course it helps!  I clueless when it comes to HIT.



Glad I could help!!! I'll try to dig up some HIT sites for ya!!!

And if ya really want to fry your muscles, after you get used to HIT, do a isolation for just 1 all out set BEFORE you do the compound w/ the rest pause to failure, talk about PAIN!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

ZAP's Gym - A New Look at a Classic Routine

HIGH-INTENSITY TRAINING

Low Volume Progressive Intensity Training

Arthur Jones

Bodybuilding.com - Shannon Pittman - Arthur Jones In Brief!

Just a few I had in my Favorites!!! Hope these help my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the links, Brother!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

*HIT, Day 1*

I was, quite simply, not prepared for that.

From the second set on, it was mostly mental.  I was talking to Decker today and he said that this type of workout would show just how much the mind is used in working out.  He was so incredibly correct.

First off, my body temperature shot up.  I don't know if it was just my surface temperature, or if it included my core, but it felt like it shot up at least 5 degrees.  I never had a chance to cool off, the heat just kept building.  It took quite a while for my body to cool off afterward.

I selected my weights based on past high-intensity workouts.  I failed to include one crucial factor into the equation: breathing.  Starting from my second set until the end, I was gasping for breath the whole time.  Hell, I was gasping for breath at least 10 minutes _after_ the workout.  I was even wheezing for a bit.

I'm telling you, the combination of insufficient ATP replenishment, increased body temperature, and insufficient intake of air all combined to beat me down; but I didn't give up!  Though I am forced to drop the weight on all of the exercises if I'm to reach the goal of 10 reps or so on the first sets.

This was really, really brutal...so I'm happy. 

Total workout time: 8.5 minutes.

Hack Squat 
205 @ 6
205 @ 4
205 @ 1

Bench Press
170 @ 4
170 @ 1
170 @ 1

T-Bar Row
185 @ 6
185 @ 4
185 @ 2


KW: high intensity
09/04/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

I really don't understand HIT. Can you explain it to me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I really don't understand HIT. Can you explain it to me.



I am, by no means, and expert on HIT (Archy is!), so take what I say with a grain of salt.

There are various ways to increase the intensity of a workout.  Most people simply increase the weights, the reps, and/or the sets.  But there are others ways such as decreasing the RI and going to absolute failure.  Keep in mind that this list is _not_ all inclusive.

Now, having blathered on, HIT is a maximal weight effort in pretty much the shortest amount of time possible.  You end up suffering from things I listed in my workout.  My workout only lasted 8.5 minutes.

All joking aside, it really an ass kicker.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

So you just start with your max (or close to it) without any warmup sets.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So you just start with your max (or close to it) without any warmup sets.



Hell no!  I'm sorry if I implied that.

I did a warm up in the form of light weight versions of my impending workout.  But once you start, it's 100% all the way to the end.  My longest RI was about a minute when I changed from Bench Pressing to T-Bar Rowing.  

I just realized that I didn't way how long the RIs were in my workout.  My RI for each set was *10 seconds*.  The only time I went longer was the setup between different exercises.  Even then, they were no more than a minute.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! Short and intense- now I get it. Thanks DOMS.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

AWESOME w/o Brother DOMS, glad you liked it!!! I would usually do at least 3 warm-ups starting at 50% of my working sets weights and then go up from there!!! Remember to also keep a rep cadence, mine was usually 4/1/2/1 but you can adjust to what you want my Friend, excellent session!!!


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 1*
> 
> I was, quite simply, not prepared for that.
> 
> ...


 
Mother Mary. 8.5 minutes to utterly devastate yourself?  

Sounds painful.  As a fellow student of pain, I will be keeping a close eye on these concentrated nuclear explosions of workouts....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o Brother DOMS, glad you liked it!!! I would usually do at least 3 warm-ups starting at 50% of my working sets weights and then go up from there!!! Remember to also keep a rep cadence, mine was usually 4/1/2/1 but you can adjust to what you want my Friend, excellent session!!!



I didn't use any special cadence.  I just pumped it out.  But I'll use 4/1/2/1 from now on.  Just to be clear, that tempo is con/iso/ecc/iso, correct?

How many days should I wait between workouts?

Thanks for the help, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Mother Mary. 8.5 minutes to utterly devastate yourself?



Sounds painful.  As a fellow student of pain, I will be keeping a close eye on these concentrated nuclear explosions of workouts....[/quote]

Thanks, man.

I really looking forward to seeing if my body responds well to 8.5 minute workouts.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

cool workout


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice job, DOMS.  Don't worry about being flattened by the first workout.  It'll get worse, I promise.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I didn't use any special cadence.  I just pumped it out.  But I'll use 4/1/2/1 from now on.  Just to be clear, that tempo is con/iso/ecc/iso, correct?
> 
> How many days should I wait between workouts?
> 
> Thanks for the help, Brother Archangel!



4 count negative/ 1 count pause (so no momentum can be uses)
2 count positive/ 1 count pause (to show control)

I wouldn't suggest anything sooner than an every other day approach, but thats me!!!

My pleasure, glad I can help!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job, DOMS.  Don't worry about being flattened by the first workout.  It'll get worse, I promise.



  No joke my Friend!!! It only gets worse from here on out!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> cool workout



Thank you, fufu!  It's your love that keeps me going!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job, DOMS.  Don't worry about being flattened by the first workout.  It'll get worse, I promise.



I feel giddy.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> 4 count negative/ 1 count pause (so no momentum can be uses)
> 2 count positive/ 1 count pause (to show control)
> 
> I wouldn't suggest anything sooner than an every other day approach, but thats me!!!
> ...



Wait a tick...I get to do this every _three _days?  Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Wait a tick...I get to do this every _three _days?  Did I understand that correctly?



You can do a M-W-F off the weekends, or another approach would be M-W-F-S-T-T-S-M etc.

Just pick 2 exercises for starters for Big bodyparts, and only 1 per smaller ones is one way, 

or.................

1 compound movement for Bigger parts, and isolation work as you see fit!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> You can do a M-W-F off the weekends, or another approach would be M-W-F-S-T-T-S-M etc.
> 
> Just pick 2 exercises for starters for Big bodyparts, and only 1 per smaller ones is one way,
> 
> ...



Could you provide an example?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Sure............

W1
M-W-F

2 alternating routines
A-Legs/Chest/Triceps
B-Back/Delts/Biceps

*A*
*Legs*-Extensions 1 set to failure immediatley followed by r/p Squats immediatly followed by 1 set to failure of leg curls (alternated w/ calf work) (Legs are done)
*Chest*-Pec Dec (or Flyes, your preference) 1 set to failure, immediatly followed by r/p Bench (your choice, flat/incline, etc.) Chest is done
*Triceps*-1 set to failure of a compound movement, ex: dips/cg bench, your choice (Triceps done)

*B*
*Back*-Pullovers/ pulldowns (your choice) 1 set to failure, followed immediatly by Deadlifts 1 set to failure immediatly followed by Rows w/ r/p (back done)
*Delts*-OH presses 1 set to failure (delts done)
*Biceps*-BB/DB Curls 1 set to failure (Biceps done)

Alternate these 2 routines so one week workout *A* is HIT twice and *B* is once, the next *A * is HIT once, and *B* is HIT Twice (Hope that makes sense)

These are just an example of exercises, your choice is whatever you want!!!

PS-Put some pics up in my journal, please don't laugh too hard!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thank you, fufu!  It's your love that keeps me going!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Demotivational Posters


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sure............
> 
> W1
> M-W-F
> ...



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thank you very much for your help!



  My pleasure, I really hope I helped my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

*HIT, Day 2*

I'm still getting a feel for the weights that I can use.  I can't tell what I should use until I use them.  There's no way that I can guess what the affects of 10 second RIs is going to be on my strength.

Oddly enough, I wasn't as winded on this exercise.  That bothers me.  It makes me wonder if I didn't do something right.  I kept my RI to 10 seconds.  I only to a minute or less to change between the leg exercise and the chest exercises.  It may have been because I didn't do enough reps due to too much weights. I just don't know...

The Leg Extensions really set my quads on fire. 

I really enjoyed the prelude to the main workout as I warmed up.


*Total Time*: about 6 minutes

*Legs*
Leg Extensions: 100 @ 11
Back Squat: .....220 @ 6
Leg Curls: .........80 @ 9

*Chest*
Fly: ..................50 @ 8
Bench: ............170 @ 6

*Triceps*
CG Bench: ........150 @ 2


KW: high intensity
11/04/2007


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 2*
> 
> I'm still getting a feel for the weights that I can use.  I can't tell what I should use until I use them.  There's no way that I can guess what the affects of 10 second RIs is going to be on my strength.
> 
> ...



Lookin solid for your jump in my Friend!!! One question though, where are the rest/pause mini-sets on your compounds??? If I have you confused I apologize my Friend!!!
Also, sorry I forgot to tell ya, you should aim for 8 reps minimum on upper body movements, and 12 reps for lower body movements on your first Mini-set!!!
Ex:
Flyes
50x8 (perfect prediction)
Bench (rest/pause mini-sets)
170x6
r/p
170x?
r/p
170x?

Hope I cleared it up???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin solid for your jump in my Friend!!! One question though, where are the rest/pause mini-sets on your compounds??? If I have you confused I apologize my Friend!!!
> Also, sorry I forgot to tell ya, you should aim for 8 reps minimum on upper body movements, and 12 reps for lower body movements on your first Mini-set!!!
> Ex:
> Flyes
> ...



Thanks, my friend!

Low reading comprehension on my part does not constitute a problem on yours. 

I screwed it up.  I only did one set of the Bench.  Now I know, and knowing is half the battle...

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2007)

They don't call Arch the H.I.T.M.A.N for nothing.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2007)

6 minutes???????!!!!!!!

Are you trying to break speed records for self- harm here???  

Outstanding Doms.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> They don't call Arch the H.I.T.M.A.N for nothing.



Someone with the right skills needs to make Archy an avatar with that acronym.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

goob said:


> 6 minutes???????!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you trying to break speed records for self- harm here???
> 
> Outstanding Doms.



Only because I blew it!  If I had done the workout correctly, it would have been 7 minutes.


Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

Want to touch the hiney...


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Who is that!! Wowzers!! Pant, pant, pant.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

i want to touch the clit lol.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Who is that!! Wowzers!! Pant, pant, pant.



I wish I knew.  She's so incredibly beautiful.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> i want to touch the clit lol.



  It's a quote from Billy Madison.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2007)

*HIT, Day 3*

I tired to do the cadence of 4/1/2/1 and I just couldn't do it.  I ended up doing 1/1/1/1; measured with pauses to negate the stretch reflex.  I'm guessing that I'll have to drop the weight even more to hit that tempo.  

My left shoulder started to hurt as I did the Pull-overs.  I'm going to try them again to see if the problem persists.

I'm still getting a feel for the weights that I need to use.

As always, my goal is 10 seconds between every set.


*Total Workout Time:* 5.5 minutes.

Pull-over
50 @ 10

Dead-lift
240 @ 5

Bent-over Rows
170 @ 5
170 @ 3
170 @ 2

Upright Row
80 @ 11

BB Curls
50 @ 3


KW: high intensity
14/04/2007


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

god damn, that is a short workout. Good job


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> god damn, that is a short workout. Good job



Thanks, fufu.  It's pretty intense.

That obviously doesn't include the warm-up.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2007)

Getting shorter.  Soon you'll be able to perform a full ass kicking workout in between sentences in a conversation.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

I want to see a 1 minute workout, lawl.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2007)

AWESOME w/o Brother DOMS!!! How did you feel during??? After??? Are you likeing the routine???


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL its like those 10 min abs and chest videos except this actually works.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Getting shorter.  Soon you'll be able to perform a full ass kicking workout in between sentences in a conversation.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> I want to see a 1 minute workout, lawl.



Is it sick that I sat down and figured out that, with the correctly selected exercises, that I could do three sets in one minute?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o Brother DOMS!!! How did you feel during??? After??? Are you likeing the routine???




Thanks, Brother Archangel!

I don't really "feel" that much when I'm working out.  I focus on what I'm doing and what needs to be done next.  I use momentum to move from one exercise to the next.  That way I allow no negative self-talk.  Because this workout it all about willpower.

Afterward, I feel completely drained and the DOMS is almost immediate.  And it's a deep-seated, pervasive, form of DOMS.

At first I was worried that the workout was too short for my needs.  It's really too soon to see any results, but I can tell from the DOMS that it's kicking my butt.  I'm 100% positive that I'm going to get some great gains from it! 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL its like those 10 min abs and chest videos except this actually works.



Have you done HIT?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

My pleasure, glad I could help my Friend!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

Man, this style of training is as weird as hell!

How beat are you after 'just' 6 minutes? This just confuses little old me, lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man, this style of training is as weird as hell!
> 
> How beat are you after 'just' 6 minutes? This just confuses little old me, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2007)

I looked back a few pages but did not find anything -  What are your goals with HIT ?   I did if for a while last year.  I found it will improve your strength very quickly


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2007)

fufu said:


>


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Your workouts are under 10 minutes, now thats hit at its best. May wanna pick Duncan's brain about hit, hes good with it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man, this style of training is as weird as hell!
> 
> How beat are you after 'just' 6 minutes? This just confuses little old me, lol.



I usually feel like I'm near death when I'm done.

This workout is like nothing I've done before.  I get a substantial ATP replenishment, shortage of breath, and overheated in that short a time.  All of that combines to multiply the effort needed as you progress from one exercise to the next.

It's so tough that over the first set and half, it's almost all mental.  There's no way you can just go through the motions.

Try it for just one workout.  There's no other way you can understand what it's like.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

fufu said:


>


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Arent you glad I suggested it?!?!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I looked back a few pages but did not find anything -  What are your goals with HIT ?   I did if for a while last year.  I found it will improve your strength very quickly



I don't have any goals yet.  I'm still trying to find the weights that I should be using.  I can't really set a goal until I know that.  

I'd take any pointers that you can give in regards to goal setting for HIT.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your workouts are under 10 minutes, now thats hit at its best. May wanna pick Duncan's brain about hit, hes good with it.




Under 10 minutes?  Bah!  I added two more sets of Squats this workout _and_ managed to shave off a minute from last time. 

10 minutes is for slackers!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Arent you glad I suggested it?!?!



No doubt!  This is the most challenging workout that I've tried yet.  Even more so than the 5x5 (which I really, really like).

Thanks, man!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

It is super tough, the only thing I didnt like is I saw a decrease in strength, but definitly an increase in size!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

*HIT, Day 4*

With the exception of the tempo, I hit the goal of this workout.  I didn't forget a single set.  I added two sets of Back Squats since my last workout and I shaved off a full minute, too.

I'm still trying to find my target weights.  I'm getting pretty close.  I think I'll have it by my next workout.  It's really hard to find them.  My advice for anyone else that wants to try HIT: drop off more weight than you think you should.  Trust me on this.

I think I'm starting to recover faster.  My body temp is returning to normal in far less time.  And my breathing recovers in less than 5 minutes or so.

It's still difficult for me to do this every other day.  It takes a lot of will power to do HIT.  I haven't experience this much self-talk in a long time.

I have so much respect for those that have done HIT like this. 


*Total Time*: 7:35

Leg Extension
110 @ 17

Back Squat
200 @ 7
200 @ 3
200 @ 1

Leg Curls
95 @ 5

Fly
50 @ 11

Bench Press
150 @ 6

CG Bench Press
135 @ 3


KW: high intensity
17/04/2007


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> It is super tough, the only thing I didnt like is I saw a decrease in strength, but definitly an increase in size!



I think you just helped me to find my goal.  I think my goal will be to do a full HIT workout at 50% of the difference from my HIT weights and my 4 rep max weights.

For example, my 4 rep max on Back Squats is 260 and my current HIT weight is 200.  So my goal is to reach 230 while doing HIT...with the proper tempo!  Now I need to plan this out.

Thanks, Double D!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitly drop off more weight than you think. I remember doing a set and 2 rest pauses. I went with 245 on bench in which at the time I could get that about 10 times or so. I got 11 and rakced it for about 15 seconds and tried again and barely got 2, racked it and could barely get one. I didnt like that to much so I worked with a weight around 225 next time out.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Definitly drop off more weight than you think. I remember doing a set and 2 rest pauses. I went with 245 on bench in which at the time I could get that about 10 times or so. I got 11 and rakced it for about 15 seconds and tried again and barely got 2, racked it and could barely get one. I didnt like that to much so I worked with a weight around 225 next time out.



This is what I'm in the process of doing.  

In some ways, HIT isn't an ego workout.  Then again, I take pride is the level of intensity that I've reached so far and plan to go way beyond it.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitly far from a ego workout. You definitly ought to leave your ego at the door. Then again I am working with extreme tempos right now and its the same, its definitly not an ego thing either!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother DOMS!!! Ego is left at the door, remember, FORM and Time Under Tension is WAY more important that the weight you use!!! Think about it this way..................

Would you rather do 100 pound curls w/ crappy form and NO TUT,
or 
75 pound curls w/ a 4/1/2/1 rep cadence and DESTROY your muscles???

I personally would rather me handle the weight than the weight handle me, ya know what I mean???

Anyway, lookin Great imo!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Huh, I dont know Arch that is a tough question minus the crappy form! I would like to curl 150 with controlled tempo and good form!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother DOMS!!! Ego is left at the door, remember, FORM and Time Under Tension is WAY more important that the weight you use!!! Think about it this way..................
> 
> Would you rather do 100 pound curls w/ crappy form and NO TUT,
> or
> ...



Thank, man!

It's not easy on the ego to drop down 60 pounds on Back Squats. 

Once I find my proper weights, I'm going to work on the tempo.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Tempo is very fun, but very draining! Hell not like what your doing isnt!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you done HIT?



Yes i didnt like how it made me feel like crap alot of the time. It did work very well though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Im amazed that you get all that done in so little time your a very impressive guy DOMS gj!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Tempo is very fun, but very draining! Hell not like what your doing isnt!



But I get to do both!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yes i didnt like how it made me feel like crap alot of the time. It did work very well though.



How long did you keep at it?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im amazed that you get all that done in so little time your a very impressive guy DOMS gj!



That's a very nice thing that you said.  Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

I needed to post this again.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Always appreciate a repost of that!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

I had intended to say something, but for some reason, I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I had intended to say something, but for some reason, I can't remember what it was.



I think youve made your point you beast .


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How long did you keep at it?



5 months maybe 7 cant remember.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Me likey.



 I was loney.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

Mmm....it's nice in here.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey DOMS!
I hear you on the ego...went abck to the gym the 1st time in...<cough> a few...months the other day...had to keeptelling myself: check ego at door...stick to light weight, good form till it comes back...THEN can start back up...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Keep it up BRother DOMS, your doin Great imo!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I had intended to say something, but for some reason, I can't remember what it was.



Tank top, nipples...what?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I was loney.



So ronery...






YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Speakin of nipples I sure have been gettin alot of ass from the wife lately!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> 5 months maybe 7 cant remember.



That's a long time!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey DOMS!
> I hear you on the ego...went abck to the gym the 1st time in...<cough> a few...months the other day...had to keeptelling myself: check ego at door...stick to light weight, good form till it comes back...THEN can start back up...



I've made it a point from day one to follow that advice.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Keep it up BRother DOMS, your doin Great imo!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!

As always, I'll take any advice you can give.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

*HIT, Day 5*

Unless I'm doing sets of the same exercise, I've pretty much given up on RIs.  I just move from one exercise to the next.  Depending on the setup involved, that's anywhere from 5 to 45 seconds.  I do a lot of planning to minimize the time between sets.

I've almost got the weights down.  I really need to up it on Pull-overs, and drop it a bit on T-Bar Rows.  Next time I'm going to get the tempo where it should be.

For those that haven't done HIT, you have no idea how much a positive mindset is needed to get through the workout.


*Total Time:* 7 minutes, 5 seconds

Pull-over
55 @ 20

Dead-lift 
230 @ 9

T-Bar Row
165 @ 7
165 @ 3
165 @ 2

Upright Row
85 @ 9

EZ Curls
40 @ 9



KW: high intensity, why, oh, why, God, won't, you, let, me, die?
19/04/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So ronery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a great movie, the sex scene was the best. 

Speaking of sex, DOMS, rollouts are very sexy. 
Just try them... and you will know what I mean.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Speakin of nipples I sure have been gettin alot of ass from the wife lately!



So have I.





Wait, that didn't sound quite right...


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahaha.....its alright I get ya.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That was a great movie, the sex scene was the best.
> 
> Speaking of sex, DOMS, rollouts are very sexy.
> Just try them... and you will know what I mean.



I'll do them tomorrow, along with some biking, as a form of active recovery. 







YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Always the emoticons, never the words.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 5*
> 
> Unless I'm doing sets of the same exercise, I've pretty much given up on RIs.  I just move from one exercise to the next.  Depending on the setup involved, that's anywhere from 5 to 45 seconds.  I do a lot of planning to minimize the time between sets.
> 
> ...


I notice the difference without RI's.  I feel like I've worked harder with them then when I just bulldog my way through a routine.  Sometimes I'm in a hurry and just have to get busy.  I feel it though ... 

Regardless you are showing your efforts DOMS.   Good job man.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I notice the difference without RI's.  I feel like I've worked harder with them then when I just bulldog my way through a routine.  Sometimes I'm in a hurry and just have to get busy.  I feel it though ...
> 
> Regardless you are showing your efforts DOMS.   Good job man.



Thanks, man.

I found that if I try to take RIs, I start to think about what I've done and what I'm about to do.  Which isn't a good thing when you're doing HIT. 

Like you said, when I bulldog it, I flow better through the workout.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Incredibly tough workout! Fuckin-A!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't the goal to get 3 sets of 10 reps? With only like 2-4 movements.. I thought that's what Archie said, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Isn't the goal to get 3 sets of 10 reps? With only like 2-4 movements.. I thought that's what Archie said, but I could be wrong.



This routine was handed down by The Man, himself.

The goal seems to be one exercise that has three sets.  It's sort of the centerpiece of the workout.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you seen Archies final max numbers! They are very WOAH!

Squat was like 490!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Have you seen Archies final max numbers! They are very WOAH!
> 
> Squat was like 490!!!!



And he'll do that kind of stuff, HIT!  The man's a beast!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh. I see.  Nice job by the way.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Oh. I see.  Nice job by the way.



Thanks, BB!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2007)

*HIT, Day 6*

I started using using the 4/1/2/1 tempo today.  Surprisingly, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  It did make some exercises (i.e. Squats) more difficult _while I was doing them_, but had little carry over to the next exercise.

The slower tempo did make it more difficult, just not as much as I thought it would.

All of my weights are spot on, now I need to start working at raising them.  Next time around, I'm going to add to my Leg Extension, Leg Curls, and Bench.

I lost about 20 or so seconds on the transitions to my CG Press by not having the right weights ready. 


*Total Time:* 8 minutes, 1 second

Leg Extension
120 @ 11

Squats 
200 @ 7
200 @ 2
200 @ 1

Leg Curls
85 @ 8

Fly
50 @ 9

Bench 
145 @ 8

CG Bench
120 @ 8


KW: HIT, new tempo
21/04/2007


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, good fucking job Doms. That looks insanely painful.

Do you have any real rest time in that workout at all?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job.  I love doing HIT, but its sighting in the right weight that is a pain.  You'll start to enjoy it a lot more now.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuck yeah!



Heh, that's exactly how I felt when I finished.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow, good fucking job Doms. That looks insanely painful.
> 
> Do you have any real rest time in that workout at all?



Thanks!

I don't try to take any RIs.  I just take the time it takes to move to, or setup, the next exercise.

Here are the times from the last workout:


 Leg Extension: n/a
Squats: 5 RI on the first set, 10 for the next two.
Leg Curls: Less than 5 seconds
Fly: 45 RI (I had to setup the bench)
Bench:  Less than 5 seconds
CG Bench: 30 seconds (Because I didn't have the weights ready.  It should have been 10)


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job.  I love doing HIT, but its sighting in the right weight that is a pain.  You'll start to enjoy it a lot more now.



Thanks, man!

No joke.  When I change the weights earlier in the exercise, it trickles down throughout the rest of th workout.  Making it tough to set weights further into the workout.

The hard part was learning that, with no RIs, I really have to cut down on the weights.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

You be the man DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> You be the man DOMS!



  Thanks, man, but I've seen the weights that _you_ use.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

They are petty to any hit routine. I cant do hit, makes me puke and thats not for me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> They are petty to any hit routine. I cant do hit, makes me puke and thats not for me.



You've tried it?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure have whenever I started this board. Archie hepled me make something out that fitted my goals. And I did it for 2 weeks and decided it wasnt for me. I puked every single time!!!! I just never did stop before that point because I wanted the best workout I could get.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Where are the damn workouts monsieur DOMS? 

oh lala!

sacre bleu!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sure have whenever I started this board. Archie hepled me make something out that fitted my goals. And I did it for 2 weeks and decided it wasnt for me. I puked every single time!!!! I just never did stop before that point because I wanted the best workout I could get.



You puked every time?  No joke?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Where are the damn workouts monsieur DOMS?
> 
> oh lala!
> 
> sacre bleu!!!



I was going to workout on Monday, but I ended up working on a Linux server (Redhat, blech!) running Oracle late into the night.  

Yesterday I was ill.  I think I have an ear infection.  I woke up dizzy yesterday.  I'd turn my head, and it would take the world about a second and half to catch up.

I'm still a little dizzy, but I'm going to workout anyway.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aww, that is no good.

You gotta keep us updated on this stuff! Leave no man behind!

Hope you feel better/workout goes well.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Aww, that is no good.
> 
> Hope you feel better/workout goes well.



Thanks, man.  I'm totally motivated to workout.  From now on, I'm going to do my best to workout every other day.



fufu said:


> You gotta keep us updated on this stuff! Leave no man behind!



Another trip to San Francisco?


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

San Francisco???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> San Francisco???



Leave no man behind!


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

huzzah!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

You have over 12,000 posts?!  You really are a filthy, filthy whore...


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

lawl, I was wondering when I would tip over 12,000.

I get around DOMS, I'm a free spirit.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, I was wondering when I would tip over 12,000.
> 
> * I get around* DOMS, I'm a free spirit.


Whore!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Geez I have been here since 2002 and I haven't even broke 12,000.

Pheww I feel so clean.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Since you are Canadian it won't even count as 12,000 until you break, say...hmm...15,000. Not sure what the conversion rate is these days.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

It is good cause your economy is in the shitter, almost on par with the US dollar.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Now you have exceeded my mental capacity! 

Well for the sake of arguement....hockey sucks!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 6*
> 
> *Total Time:* 8 minutes, 1 second
> 
> ...



Lol, for a second i thought the date was your new tempo .

So the numbers after the weights are reps?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, for a second i thought the date was your new tempo .
> 
> So the numbers after the weights are reps?






Correct.  I do programs that are more likely to change reps than weights i a given workout, so I use that format.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats like 7 minutes of actual lifting!

HIT seems to be the total opposite of everything i do in a program, haha. Crazy stuff.

What gains (size/strength/conditioning) have you seen so far? What are your goals for this aswell?

I like the idea of short and intense though. Saves a lot of time, at least!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats like 7 minutes of actual lifting!



I did better today. 




Gazhole said:


> What gains (size/strength/conditioning) have you seen so far? What are your goals for this aswell?



I've only been at it for a little under two weeks (7 workouts).  I think it's a bit too soon to say if I've gained from it...but!...I'd swear that I have.



Gazhole said:


> I like the idea of short and intense though. Saves a lot of time, at least!



It's not for beginners, though.  This routine would make all but the most willful beginner give up.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

*HIT, Day 7*

I did my best time for this routine.  I wish that I could detail the pre-workout ritual that I go through to plan ahead and minimize my time.  I place all of the weights, bars, and other equipment in the right place that I'll need them during my workout.  

Then I do a rehearsal of the my workout to minimize the time that I take going from one exercise to the next and double check that the right weights are in the correct place.

My respiratory system is really starting to catch up my needs during the workout.  I'm recovering much faster.

I'm thinking about adding one more set of Upright Rows to my workout...


*Total Time*: 5 minutes, 29 seconds

Pull-over
65 @ 12
- Add 5

Deadlift
235 @ 7

T-Bar Row
165 @ 9
165 @ 3
165 @ 2

Upright Row
90 @ 9
- Add 5

EZ Curl
50 @ 6



25/04/2007
KW: best time


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It is good cause your economy is in the shitter, almost on par with the US dollar.



Lol you all have to live right next to the US border or else you'll freeze.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

Your a beast DOMS you got balls. make sure to take a week off every 3 weeks since hit is much more demaning on your CNS.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job, DOMS.

btw, Brutus, I'm not sure he would need to take a whole week off every 3 weeks. He is using a very high intensity but he is using extremely low volume and I am sure he will adapt after a few weeks. However, periodic time off is a must whatever you do, I just think 1 week/3 weeks of training is a bit overboard. Although I'm not a expert on HIT or anything, not sure what they preach, just what I think.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've only been at it for a little under two weeks (7 workouts).  I think it's a bit too soon to say if I've gained from it...but!...I'd swear that I have.



 awesome! I mean, even if its just an adaption of your body to this new type of stimulus that makes the training more do-able than when you first started, those are gains too.



DOMS said:


> It's not for beginners, though.  This routine would make all but the most willful beginner give up.



I can totally see that. Its probably the most difficult ten minutes, bar meeting the in-laws for the first time, that you could ever attempt, lol.

Im not sure id have the mental focus to keep it there. I guess id have to try it and see.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Incredible workout DOMS. Impressive.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

The time just keeps getting lower.  Astounding Doms, just astounding.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I was loney.



Nice post!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Your a beast DOMS you got balls. make sure to take a week off every 3 weeks since hit is much more demaning on your CNS.



Thank, Brutus!

Yeah, I never gave any thought to off-time.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good job, DOMS.
> 
> btw, Brutus, I'm not sure he would need to take a whole week off every 3 weeks. He is using a very high intensity but he is using extremely low volume and I am sure he will adapt after a few weeks. However, periodic time off is a must whatever you do, I just think 1 week/3 weeks of training is a bit overboard. Although I'm not a expert on HIT or anything, not sure what they preach, just what I think.



Thanks, fufu.

Between you and Brutus, I've decided to take off 5 days every 10 workouts.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> awesome! I mean, even if its just an adaption of your body to this new type of stimulus that makes the training more do-able than when you first started, those are gains too.



Thanks, man.  But I'd swear that I'm also building a noticeable amount of muscle, too.




Gazhole said:


> Im not sure id have the mental focus to keep it there. I guess id have to try it and see.



You'll only find out if you try. 

If you do try it, really cut down on the weights.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incredible workout DOMS. Impressive.



Thanks, Double D.  I'm glad I just stumble on this HIT stuff...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

goob said:


> The time just keeps getting lower.  Astounding Doms, just astounding.



Thanks, goob.  I doubt that I'll cut it down much more than that.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

So hows the strength gains? I know whenever I did it I lost strength, but gained size nicely.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> So hows the strength gains? I know whenever I did it I lost strength, but gained size nicely.



I don't know how HIT has affected my strength.  I had to cut way down, but I'm starting to put on the weight again.  My goal with this is to get back 50% of the weight that I had to take off.  So, on Back Squats, I went from 260 down to 200.  So my goal on Back Squats is to make it back to 230.

I really need to write out this goal (quantitatively) in my journal.

Heh, when I go back to a normal type of a workout, I'm not going to know what to do with 2 or 3 minute RIs...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Heh, when I go back to a normal type of a workout, I'm not going to know what to do with 2 or 3 minute RIs...



Start reading War & Peace.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Start reading War & Peace.



But what'll I do for the next workout?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

*HIT, Day 8*

The weights are moving along nicely.  Other than that, there's not much to report.

Well...almost nothing.  I feel a kind of..strain behind my tea bag.  It doesn't really hurt, it just feels uncomfortable.  It could just be the tendons in my legs.  Any ideas, guys?

Oh, and I put up two pictures in my gallery.

As always, the tempo was 4/1/2/1.


*Total Time*: 8 minutes, 33 seconds

Leg Ext.
125 @ 11

Squats
205 @ 6
205 @ 3
205 @ 1

Leg Curl
90 @ 10

Fly
55 @ 8

Bench
150 @ 4

CG Press
125 @ 3



27/04/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

How are you recovering from these HIT workouts? Does DOMS have a lot of DOMS? And you only forgot one thing- rollouts. Just humor me and try them out.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

^ The end of that clip is the best!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How are you recovering from these HIT workouts? Does DOMS have a lot of DOMS? And you only forgot one thing- rollouts. Just humor me and try them out.



I was going to do them yesterday, along with biking, but did neither.  

I'm going to do both tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



 

What movie is that from? I swear I have seen it before.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

^ Bruce Almighty


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

I would think taking a week off after only 3 weeks of training would be far to often. But of course I dont know all that much about hit.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.  But I'd swear that I'm also building a noticeable amount of muscle, too.



Nice!  thats always a bonus. Is your diet specifically set up on a "bulk" at the moment?



DOMS said:


> You'll only find out if you try.
> 
> If you do try it, really cut down on the weights.



Lol, thanks for the tip! I havent really started to look at how im gonna be incorporating tempo into the next program. Just rough ideas. Maybe ill just try HIT?

I dunno. Im only halfway through Westside, got a lot of PRs left to kill


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, yet another amazing workout.  How's the conditioning coming along? 

Sorry to hear about you're tea bag. I'm not laughing at your misfortune, just the choice of phrase.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL loved Bruce almighty! Very nice workout Doms.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would think taking a week off after only 3 weeks of training would be far to often. But of course I dont know all that much about hit.



I think that 4 on, 1 off, would do.  Assuming that I worked out every other day, that would be one week off for every 14 workouts.  Sound good?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, thanks for the tip! I havent really started to look at how im gonna be incorporating tempo into the next program. Just rough ideas. Maybe ill just try HIT?



Try it for one day after you've finished Westside. Or just try it once, during a break, for fun.



Gazhole said:


> I dunno. Im only halfway through Westside, got a lot of PRs left to kill



Then stick with it, man!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow, yet another amazing workout.  How's the conditioning coming along?


 
Thanks, man!

I'm really building up my cardio.  No joke, I'd bet my lunge capacity has increased.  Not only that, but I'd swear I can see that I've gotten bigger.



goob said:


> Sorry to hear about you're tea bag. I'm not laughing at your misfortune, just the choice of phrase.



Heh, *I* laughed when I wrote it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL loved Bruce almighty! Very nice workout Doms.



Thanks, Brutus!

Yeah, Bruce Almighty is a great movie.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How are you recovering from these HIT workouts? Does DOMS have a lot of DOMS?




Sorry man, I just realized that I missed answering this question.

The DOMS is great.  I'm really feeling it in my traps, triceps, and calves. My quads and hams feel very tight, too.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> What movie is that from? I swear I have seen it before.



I lika...do...da...chacha!


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Hahaha, that part was great, the timing was perfect.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that 4 on, 1 off, would do.  Assuming that I worked out every other day, that would be one week off for every 14 workouts.  Sound good?



Id say that sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Excellent w/o's in here Brother DOMS, I would say every 4 weeks 1 week off would be just fine, or if ya want just skip 2 w/o's, and HIT it again!!! Its really up to you, but your doing GREAT imo!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

I would go with what Archie says there since hes the hit master. But overall listen to your body. If you feel you need it before that, then by all means take a week off.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's in here Brother DOMS, I would say every 4 weeks 1 week off would be just fine, or if ya want just skip 2 w/o's, and HIT it again!!! Its really up to you, but your doing GREAT imo!!!



Thanks for the kind words, Brother Archangel!

Yeah, the 4 on, 1 off sounds perfect.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would go with what Archie says there since hes the hit master. But overall listen to your body. If you feel you need it before that, then by all means take a week off.



I want to take a week off, not because of fear of overtraining, but to give me body the time to grow.  I find that whenever I take a solid week off, I always come back stronger.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Speaking off taking time off, I took an extra day off to let my tea bag heal up, but I'll workout tonight.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

What happened to your berries?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> What happened to your berries?



I don't know what the cause is, but the symptom is a strained feeling right behind them.  Or maybe just to the sides. It may even be one (or both) of the leg tendons.

It's not painful, just...annoying.  But I took an extra day off to be sure.

And it's way too low (I think!) to be anything hernia-related.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sore there right now.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

I appreciate the sympathy pains.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, and thanks for the nice words in my gallery!


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoot vetty welcahm.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Brother Archangel!
> 
> Yeah, the 4 on, 1 off sounds perfect.



My pleasure my Friend!!!

Sounds good, but like Brother D2 says, listen to your body, you are the ultimate say in this!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> My pleasure my Friend!!!
> 
> Sounds good, but like Brother D2 says, listen to your body, you are the ultimate say in this!!!



Thanks, again!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

*NSFW*






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

What movie is that?


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

Makes me angry!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> What movie is that?



Falling Down!!!
It's a Great movie!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

I want breakfast (don't watch if you haven't seen the movie):






YouTube Video











The preview: Falling Down (1993) - Trailers


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

I felt too far off my game, so no workout tonight.

I'm going to try to workout tomorrow morning; which I haven't done in over half a year.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure whats going on.  I'd swear that my tea bag pain has moved up two inches about it.

I'm worried that it might be a hernia.  Then again, it could just be in my head.  Hypochondria, anyone?

I'm just going to keep a close watch on it for the next week or so.  Especially tonight when I workout.

Has anyone had something similar happen to them?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

If it's a pulled groin I have had that before- mostly from going heavy too quickly with an adequate warmup. Your workouts are so intense- moving heavy weight quickly I'm sure it's just a pull or a pinched nerve. I would just lay off for a bit until it get's better.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, man!  Will do.

I'm off until the following Monday.

Note to self: spend more time warming up.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the tip, man!  Will do.
> 
> I'm off until the following Monday.
> 
> Note to self: spend more time warming up.



I pulled my groin that has gotta be one of the worst injuries to get took like 4 months to heal lol.


----------



## goob (May 1, 2007)

Hey Doms, when it comes to _that_ area, I'm a hypochondriac too.

Hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the tip, man!  Will do.
> 
> I'm off until the following Monday.
> 
> Note to self: spend more time warming up.



Definatly take some time off if your worried my Friend, better safe than sorry!!!

How many warmup sets do you do???
I would recommend at least 3, but thats me!!!

Hope its ok Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Definatly take some time off if your worried my Friend, better safe than sorry!!!
> 
> How many warmup sets do you do???
> I would recommend at least 3, but thats me!!!
> ...



Hey, I thought that you were on vacation!

I do about 3 sets of warm-ups.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Do you do your warm up sets the same as a working set, with slow cadence is what I mean?!?

Heres an example of how I would warm up:

Lets say the weight is 200

100x12
150x6
175x1
200x???

I try to get fairly close but not too close to the weight I'm gonna use while still readying the body and CNS for the work sets its getting ready to be HIT by!!!

Hope that helps!!!

Is it a sharp pain or just like a tugging pain???


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I pulled my groin that has gotta be one of the worst injuries to get took like 4 months to heal lol.



Better than pulling someone else's groin, I suppose.  

I pulled mine back in jr. high, and I still remember the pain clearly.


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

I pulled my groin as well in high school my senor year. I couldnt hardly load up and explode for the first month or so of the season. I only hit 300 for the first 10 games or so. Ended up hitting 490 on the season.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Is it a sharp pain or just like a tugging pain???



It's hard to say.  It seems to vary between a tugging/strain and a little bit of a sharp pain.

Any ideas?


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Better than pulling someone else's groin, I suppose.
> 
> I pulled mine back in jr. high, and I still remember the pain clearly.





I hope it's just a strain.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I pulled my groin as well in high school my senor year. I couldnt hardly load up and explode for the first month or so of the season. I only hit 300 for the first 10 games or so. Ended up hitting 490 on the season.



That's worthy.  Even more so because of the injury.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Hmmmm, not sure!!!
Does it "hurt" when you cough, or lift something up???

Not trying to be funny, but check yourself and cough, if you feel a pushing down, thats good (no hernia) if you feel a pulling in, thats bad(possible hernia) best thing to do would be have your dr check, better safe than sorry with that my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

Best of luck man.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hmmmm, not sure!!!
> Does it "hurt" when you cough, or lift something up???
> 
> Not trying to be funny, but check yourself and cough, if you feel a pushing down, thats good (no hernia) if you feel a pulling in, thats bad(possible hernia) best thing to do would be have your dr check, better safe than sorry with that my Friend!!!




When I cough I don't feel any acute pain.  The pain seems to be about two inches, and one inch to my right, above Mr. Winkey.  The pain I feel isn't that bad, it's just constant and annoying.

Thanks, for the help!


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Best of luck man.



Et tu, Brutus?  

Thanks, man.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2007)

We can sit here and speculate all day, but if the pain is still there after several days, you need to see a doctor.  Peace of mind and all that.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> We can sit here and speculate all day, but if the pain is still there after several days, you need to see a doctor.  Peace of mind and all that.



I though I'd give it till next Monday.  But I figured that it couldn't hurt to ask around.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2007)

Best of luck Doms, hope it dosen't knock you down for long...

Who'd have thought it?  Get through hour long _heavy_ ass compound weights workouts, TWICE a day workouts, 100 % uphill sprints etc, but you finally meet your match in a 5-8 minute mini workout....


....albeit with an intensity of a nuclear explosion......


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry DOMS. It is usually a pulled something this or pulled something that. But just in case, see a Dr., preferably a female doctor. You don't want some dude sticking his fingers up in your nutsack.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Best of luck Doms, hope it dosen't knock you down for long...
> 
> Who'd have thought it?  Get through hour long _heavy_ ass compound weights workouts, TWICE a day workouts, 100 % uphill sprints etc, but you finally meet your match in a 5-8 minute mini workout....
> 
> ...



No joke.  

It was probably a lack of a good warm-up.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I wouldn't worry DOMS. It is usually a pulled something this or pulled something that. But just in case, see a Dr., preferably a female doctor. You don't want some dude sticking his fingers up in your nutsack.



Thanks, man.  I'm taking comfort in that minor problems occur more often than major ones (in a general, human body sense).

And yeah, I don't want a guy playing anywhere near my unit.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.  I'm taking comfort in that minor problems occur more often than major ones (in a general, human body sense).
> 
> And yeah, I don't want a guy playing anywhere near my unit.



LOL


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2007)

Are you still playing with this injury? 


Hmm....maybe could have phrased that better......nah.  It's fine.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2007)

Whatever happened to that CRAP journal?


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, DOMS!!!






Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Hope the groin is better, thats a bitch!


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video






Hahaha, I am going to show this to my friend who has a mack. I give him so much shit over is cute little Ibook. He has to emulate XP on it anyway to do any actual work.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Whatever happened to that CRAP journal?



You're in it.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo, DOMS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the well-wishing. 

I don't *think* I'm doing any better...


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hope the groin is better, thats a bitch!



I'm not sure if I'm doing better. I keep freaking out over it and I'm not sure if it's still hurting or if it's in my mind.  Oh well, I'm just going to give it another couple of days, workout, and then see what happens.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hahaha, I am going to show this to my friend who has a mack. I give him so much shit over is cute little Ibook. He has to emulate XP on it anyway to do any actual work.



Here's the original article by Maddox...who I worship.


*.....One thing PC users can do that Mac users can't





*


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well my Friend!!!



I'm still in pain, but I'm feeling pretty good now.  

I had my problem checked out.  It doesn't appear to be anything too bad.  I have ruptured a bunch of blood vessels between my tea bad and my leg, directly above the tendon that leads in the leg. What was freaking me out was all of the reference pain that I was getting.

w00t!  I'm going to give it plenty of time to heal that it's game on!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

Good to see you've injured yourself in an unused area ... 

Damn good to see it ain't serious.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm still in pain, but I'm feeling pretty good now.
> 
> I had my problem checked out.  It doesn't appear to be anything too bad.  I have ruptured a bunch of blood vessels between my tea bad and my leg, directly above the tendon that leads in the leg. What was freaking me out was all of the reference pain that I was getting.
> 
> w00t!  I'm going to give it plenty of time to heal that it's game on!



Thats a relief! Hope it clears itself up soon, dude 

Did he give you anything for it, or are you just needing plenty of rest etc?


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good to see you've injured yourself in an unused area ...



Hey now!  Don't knock the best forearm exercise ever created!



BoneCrusher said:


> Damn good to see it ain't serious.



Thanks, man.  I hoping that's really all it is.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a relief! Hope it clears itself up soon, dude
> 
> Did he give you anything for it, or are you just needing plenty of rest etc?



Thanks, man.

All I can take for it is time.  But if it's not a hernia, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> All I can take for it is time.  But if it's not a hernia, I'm not going to complain.



Haha, true enough! You really dont want a hernia for at least another few decades .


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2007)

Hey there, *MR DOMS*.   Good to see you have permanently crippled yourself.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Never too crippled to debate statistics.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 11, 2007)

doms doomed?


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

....IT...IS..._*DOMS!!!!







*_...............................It's not '_doms_'.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2007)

How much time you taking off? Or do you not know.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

I don't really know.  Until the pain goes away.  Maybe another two weeks or so.

I won't lose much strength (if any).  In the mean time, I can focus on my options trading. w00t!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 11, 2007)

You are a young man.  You  *WILL* live to be at least 90.  You have a few weeks to spare so that you can PROPERLY recover ... -right-????


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You are a young man.  You  *WILL* live to be at least 90.  You have a few weeks to spare so that you can PROPERLY recover ... -right-????



Hell yes!  Recovering from a minor injury takes less time that recovering from a major one.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Smart move my Friend, hope it heals quickly and you will be better than ever!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't really know.  Until the pain goes away.  Maybe another two weeks or so.
> 
> I won't lose much strength (if any).  In the mean time, I can focus on my options trading. w00t!!!



The guy I am doing IT work for was a commodities broker, and is worth well over 20 million. So I know there is money in it if you are good. The down side is the guy is basically glued to the news looking at what stocks are doing. But at least he gets to do it all from home. 

Maybe trading will make you rich, also. I hope so.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2007)

Thank god its not anything major!


----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Smart move my Friend, hope it heals quickly and you will be better than ever!!!



Thanks, Archy!


----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The guy I am doing IT work for was a commodities broker, and is worth well over 20 million. So I know there is money in it if you are good. The down side is the guy is basically glued to the news looking at what stocks are doing. But at least he gets to do it all from home.
> 
> Maybe trading will make you rich, also. I hope so.



I appreciate the support, man!

I plan on trading options.  I've been studying the stock market for two years and options for a 8 months or so.  I've almost got my game plan down.

Yeah, I'll have to stay clued into the market at all times, but I plan on doing that from all over the nation (and hopefully in Europe, too).


----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thank god its not anything major!



Thanks Brutus.  Yeah, if it's nothing major, I'm a happy man.  The occasional small injury is a price I'm willing to pay for weight training.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey there, *MR DOMS*.   Good to see you have permanently crippled yourself.



  Dammit, there's a _not_ missing in that sentence, as in "Good to see you have *not* permanently crippled yourself".     Sorry about that, DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2007)

Heartless bastard.



We're even now.


----------



## goob (May 12, 2007)

Good to see you're on the mend, and have'nt lost the use of your 'bald man and twins'.  How long before we see more 5 minute nuclear explosions of workouts?


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

Heya DOMS, glad to hear the injury was minor.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Good to see you're on the mend, and have'nt lost the use of your 'bald man and twins'.  How long before we see more 5 minute nuclear explosions of workouts?



Thanks, man. 

I depends on how today's efforts turn out.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya DOMS, glad to hear the injury was minor.



Thanks, Pylon.  I'll have to see if today's test generates any pain (besides DOMS).


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

So whats goin on with you lately?


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

*Testing the waters.*

Well, my crotch seems to be feeling okay (no thanks to fufu).  Thanks for all the well-wishing, guys!  It means a lot to me! 

I wanted to test my abdomen by doing some Back Squats.  I didn't use any RIs. 

Oh, and for no damn good reason, I went for a 1 rep PR (I usually do PRs in 4 or more reps).

Back Squats (x/x/x/x)
Bar @ 10
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
185 @ 1
225 @ 1
265 @ 1 - *PR

*
KW: recovery, testing
21/05/20007


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> So whats goin on with you lately?



Not working out, eating a depression-driven shit diet, and getting fat.  You?


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Haha....I havent been working out to much due to softball. But I got one in today. Only legs though. I am going to hit it tommorow as well.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 21, 2007)

Only a crazy fool like you would attempt a PR when they are not 100%. Nice work DOMS but don't try to do to much too soon. Take it easy.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

And you gotcha a pr! Incredible. I just got told about doing back squats after not doing them for a while from P. Your next.....


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Only a crazy fool like you would attempt a PR when they are not 100%. Nice work DOMS but don't try to do to much too soon. Take it easy.



It was only 5 pounds!  And I've only been off for a month or so.  Plus, I'm feeling fine.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> And you gotcha a pr! Incredible. I just got told about doing back squats after not doing them for a while from P. Your next.....



Please don't tell P-funk.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Testing the waters.*
> 
> Well, my crotch seems to be feeling okay (no thanks to fufu).  Thanks for all the well-wishing, guys!  It means a lot to me!
> 
> ...



Good shit!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 22, 2007)

kave you seen this article

crazy stuff i got to try

Testosterone Nation - Strength Exercises That Work Your Core


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Testing the waters.*
> 
> Well, my crotch seems to be feeling okay (no thanks to fufu). Thanks for all the well-wishing, guys! It means a lot to me!
> 
> ...


 
Typical DOMS.  Off for a month, resting and recouperating from what could have been a serious threat to his lifting regime, and what's his first session back consist of???

Going for a PR on one of the more dangerous types of exersice....




 Well done sir.  Good stuff.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Nice work, DOMS.  Looks like you are back on track!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Not working out, eating a depression-driven shit diet, and getting fat.



And then hitting a PR.  You may have hit on a new training regimen.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Awesome recovery my Friend, Excellent PR!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Please don't tell P-funk.



Its something he expects from me, but from you?!?!


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good shit!




Thanks, fufu!


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> kave you seen this article
> 
> crazy stuff i got to try
> 
> Testosterone Nation - Strength Exercises That Work Your Core



I did a stint of core-centric workouts, and I didn't get much out of them.  Though I did learn some great exercises like Saxon Side Bends and Dragon Flags.

Have you tried either of these?


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Typical DOMS.  Off for a month, resting and recouperating from what could have been a serious threat to his lifting regime, and what's his first session back consist of???
> 
> Going for a PR on one of the more dangerous types of exersice....
> 
> ...



In for a penny, in for a pound.  

I'm going to try a full workout tonight.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, DOMS.  Looks like you are back on track!



Thanks, Pylon.  Yeah, I'm feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And then hitting a PR.  You may have hit on a new training regimen.



I'll call it the Fat Bastard workout.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome recovery my Friend, Excellent PR!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its something he expects from me, but from you?!?!



Hey, I'm the guy that used to two-a-day, up to five days a week.  This sort of shit is expected of me.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

You can never have too much Bloodninja.


Bloodninja: Wanna cyber?
DirtyKate: OK, but don't tell anybody ;-)
DirtyKate: Who are you?
Bloodninja: I've got blond hair, blue eyes, I work out a lot
Bloodninja: And I have a part time job delivering for Papa John's in my Geo Storm.
DirtyKate: You sound sexy.. I bet you want me in the back of your car..
Bloodninja: Maybe some other time. You should call up Papa John's and make an order
DirtyKate: Haha! OK
DirtyKate: Hello! I'd like an extra-EXTRA large pizza just dripping with sauce.
Bloodninja: Well, first they would say, "Hello, this is Papa John's, how may I help you", then they tell you the specials, and then you would make your order. So that's an X-Large. What toppings do you want?
DirtyKate: I want everything, baby!
Bloodninja: Is this a delivery?
DirtyKate: Umm...Yes
DirtyKate: So you're bringing the pizza to my house now? Cause I'm home alone... and I think I'll take a shower...
Bloodninja: Good. It will take about fifteen minutes to cook, and then I'll drive to your house.

**pause**

DirtyKate: I'm almost finished with my shower... Hurry up!
Bloodninja: You can't hurry good pizza.
Bloodninja: I'm on my way now though

**pause**

DirtyKate: So you're at my front door now.
Bloodninja: How did you know?
Bloodninja: I knock but you can't hear me cause you're in the shower. So I let myself in, and walk inside. I put the pizza down on your coffee table.
Bloodninja: Are you ready to get nasty, baby? I'm as hot as a pizza oven
DirtyKate: Oooohh yeah. I step out of the shower and I'm all wet and cold. Warm me up baby
Bloodninja: So you're still in the bathroom?
DirtyKate: Yeah, I'm wrapping a towel around myself.
Bloodninja: I can no longer resist the pizza. I open the box and unzip my pants with my other hand. As I penetrate the gooey cheese, I moan in ecstacy. The mushrooms and Italian sausage are rough, but the sauce is deliciously soothing. I blow my load in seconds. As you leave the bathroom, I exit through the front door....
DirtyKate: What the f**k?
DirtyKate: You perverted piece of s**t
DirtyKate: F**k


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

LOL  

Great stuff....


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

My favorite Bloodninja:

sweet17 : Hi 
  Bloodninja : hello 
  Bloodninja : who is this? 
  sweet17 : just a someone? 
  Bloodninja : A someone I know? 
  sweet17 : nope 
  Bloodninja : Then why the hell are you bothering me? 
  sweet17 : well sorrrrrry 
  sweet17 : I just wanted to chat with you 
  Bloodninja : why? 
  sweet17 : nevermind your an jerk 
  Bloodninja : Hey wait a minute 
  sweet17 : yes? 
  Bloodninja : look I'm sorry. I'm just a little paranoid 
  sweet17 : paranoid? 
  Bloodninja : yes 
  sweet17 : of what? 
  sweet17 : me? 
  Bloodninja : No. I'm in hiding. 
  sweet17 : LOL 
  Bloodninja : Don't fucking laugh at me! 
  Bloodninja : This shit is serious! 
  sweet17 : What are you hiding from? 
  Bloodninja : The cops. 
  sweet17 : gimme a fucking break 
  Bloodninja : I'm serious. 
  sweet17 : I don't get it 
  Bloodninja : The cops are after me. 
  sweet17 : For what? 
  Bloodninja : I'm wanted in three states 
  sweet17 : For??? 
  Bloodninja : It's kindof embarrasing. 
  Bloodninja : I had sex with a turkey. 
  Bloodninja : Hello? 
  sweet17 : You are fucking sick. 
  Bloodninja : Send me your picture. 
  sweet17 : why? 
  Bloodninja : so I know you aren't one of them. 
  sweet17 : One of what? 
  Bloodninja : The cops. 
  sweet17 : I'm not a cop i told you 
  Bloodninja : Then send me your picture. 
  sweet17 : hold on 
  Bloodninja : Hurry up. 
  Bloodninja : Are you there? 
  Bloodninja : Fuck you, cop! 
  sweet17 : Hey sorry 
  sweet17 : I had to do something for my mom. 
  Bloodninja : I thought you were trying to find a picture to send to me. 
  Bloodninja : When really you were notifying the authorities. 
  Bloodninja : Weren't you!? 
  sweet17 : thats not it 
  Bloodninja : Then what? 
  sweet17 : I don't want to send you the picture cause I'm not pretty 
  Bloodninja : Most cops aren't 
  sweet17 : IM NOT A FUCKING COP YOU ASSHOLE! 
  Bloodninja : Then send me the picture. 
  sweet17 : fine. What's your e-mail? 
  Bloodninja : Just send it through here. 
  sweet17 : alright *PIC* 
  sweet17 : Did you get it? 
  Bloodninja : Hold on. I'm looking. 
  sweet17 : That was me back in may 
  sweet17 : I've lost weight since then. 
  Bloodninja : I hope so 
  sweet17 : what?!? 
  sweet17 : that hurt my feelings. 
  Bloodninja : Did it? 
  sweet17 : Yes. I'm not that much smaller than that now. 
  Bloodninja : Will it make you feel better if I send you my picture? 
  sweet17 : yes 
  Bloodninja : Alright let me find it. 
  sweet17 : kks 
  Bloodninja : Okay here it is. *PIC* 
  sweet17 : this isn't you. 
  Bloodninja : I'll be damned if it ain't! 
  sweet17 : You don't look like that. 
  Bloodninja : How the hell do you know? 
  sweet17 : cause your profile has another picture. 
  Bloodninja : The profile pic is a fake. 
  Bloodninja : I use it to hide from the cops. 
  sweet17 : You look like the Farm Fresh guy lol 
  Bloodninja : Well, you look like you ATE the Farm Fresh guy.... 
  Bloodninja : Not to mention all the groceries. 
  sweet17 : Go fuck yourself 
  Bloodninja : I was going to until I saw that picture 
  Bloodninja : Now my unit won't get hard for a week. 
  sweet17 : I shouldn't have sent you that picture. 
  sweet17 : You've done nothing but slam me. 
  sweet17 : you hurt me. 
  Bloodninja : And calling me the Farm Fresh guy doesn't hurt me? 
  sweet17 : I thought you were bullcrapping me! 
  Bloodninja : Why would I do that? 
  sweet17 : I can't believe that cops are after you 
  Bloodninja : I can't believe Santa lets you sit on his lap.. 
  sweet17 : FUCK YOU!!! 
  Bloodninja : You'd break both of his legs. 
  sweet17 : You're a FUCKING ASSHOLE! 
  sweet17 : I've been teased my whole life because of my weight 
  sweet17 : and you make fun of me when you don't even know me 
  Bloodninja : Ok. I'm sorry. 
  sweet17 : No you aren't 
  Bloodninja : You're right. I'm not. 
  Bloodninja : HAARRRRR! 
  sweet17 : I'm done with you 
  Bloodninja : Aww. I'm sorry. 
  sweet17 : I'm putting you on ignore 
  Bloodninja : Wait a sec 
  Bloodninja : We got off on the wrong foot. 
  Bloodninja : Wanna start over? 
  sweet17 : No 
  Bloodninja : I'll eat your kitty 
  sweet17 : You'll what? 
  Bloodninja : You heard me. 
  Bloodninja : I said I'd eat your kitty. 
  sweet17 : I thought you said you couldn't get it hard after seeing my picture 
  Bloodninja : Do I need a hard-on to eat your kitty? 
  sweet17 : I'd like to know that the man eating me out is excited yes 
  Bloodninja : Well I'm not like most men. 
  Bloodninja : I get excited in different ways. 
  sweet17 : Like what? 
  Bloodninja : Do you really wanna know? 
  sweet17 : I don't know 
  Bloodninja : You have to tell me yes or no. 
  sweet17 : I'm afraid to 
  Bloodninja : Why? 
  sweet17 : cause 
  Bloodninja : cause why? 
  sweet17 : well lets see 
  sweet17 : you say you have sex with turkeys. You call me fat. then you wanna eat me out 
  sweet17 : doesn't that seem strange to you? 
  Bloodninja : Nope 
  sweet17 : well its strange to me 
  Bloodninja : Fine. I won't do it if you don't want me to 
  sweet17 : I didn't say that 
  Bloodninja : So is that a yes? 
  sweet17 : I guess so. 
  Bloodninja : Ok. I need your help getting excited though. 
  Bloodninja : Are you willing? 
  sweet17 : What do you need me to do? 
  Bloodninja : I need you talk like a pirate. 
  sweet17 : ??? 
  Bloodninja : When I start to go limp... you say "HARRRR!!!" 
  Bloodninja : ok? 
  Bloodninja : Hello? 
  sweet17 : You can't be serious 
  Bloodninja : Oh yes I am! 
  Bloodninja : It's my fantasy. 
  sweet17 : this is retarded 
  Bloodninja : Do you want it or not? 
  sweet17 : Yes I want it. 
  Bloodninja : Then you'll do it for me? 
  sweet17 : sure 
  Bloodninja : Ok. Here we go. 
  Bloodninja : I gently remove your panties and being to massage your thighs. 
  Bloodninja : You get really juicy thinking about my tounge brushing up against them 
  Bloodninja : I softly begin to tounge your wet kitty. 
  Bloodninja : I run my tounge up and down your smooth cunt. 
  sweet17 : mmmm yeah 
  Bloodninja : uh oh ...going limp. 
  sweet17 : Har 
  Bloodninja : You gotta do better than that! 
  Bloodninja : Your picture was really bad. 
  sweet17 : HARRRRRRRRRRRR 
  Bloodninja : Ahhhh. Much better. I feel your kitty get more moist with every stroke. 
  Bloodninja : I softly suck on your clit bringing it in and out of my mouth. 
  Bloodninja : Your juices run down my chin as your scent makes its way to my nose. 
  Bloodninja : I begin to feel empowered by your femininity. 
  sweet17 : mmmmmm you are good 
  Bloodninja : I feel your thighs tighten as I suckharder 
  Bloodninja : going limp 
  sweet17 : HARRRRRRR 
  Bloodninja : Mmmm I grab your swelling buttocks in my hands. 
  Bloodninja : You begin to sway back and forth. 
  Bloodninja : going limp 
  sweet17 : this is stupid 
  Bloodninja : ...still limp 
  Bloodninja : Do it! 
  sweet17 : HARRRRRRRRRRRRR 
  Bloodninja : I turn you around to lick your asshole. 
  Bloodninja : I pry apart that battleship you call your ass. 
  Bloodninja : I see poo nuggets hanging from the hair around your ass. 
  sweet17 : WTF?!?!? 
  Bloodninja : They stink really bad. 
  sweet17 : OMG STOP!!! 
  Bloodninja : I start to get fed up with your ugly ass 
  Bloodninja : I tear off your wooden peg leg. 
  Bloodninja : I ram it up your ass. 
  sweet17 : YOURE A FUCKING PYSCHO!! 
  Bloodninja : Then I pour hot carmel over your head. 
  Bloodninja : And turn you into a fucking candy apple... 
  Bloodninja : I kick you in the face! 
  sweet17 : FUCK YOU ASSHOLE!! 
  Bloodninja : The celluloid from your cheeks hits the side of the cabin... 
  Bloodninja : Your parrot flys away. 
  Bloodninja : ...going limp again. 
  Bloodninja : Hello? 
  Bloodninja : Say it! 
  Bloodninja : HAARRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

*HIT, Day 1* (start over)

Game on!

I'm guessing that I've gotten over the bad mojo that fufu put on my crotch.  So I went for it.

Well, I've definitely lost some strength. Or maybe, because this is HIT, I lost some endurance.  Or both.  

This is the workout that I would have done a month ago.  Just so that you guys don't think I'm a pussy, I added another set of Curls.  Just kidding, I planned to do that anyway.

As I write this, I feel some tightness around my tea bag.  I'll just have to wait a day or two and see how things play out.

As always, I have a functionally zero RI between sets of different exercises.  I just take the time it takes to move to the next exercise.  Which could be anywhere from 3 to 40 seconds.   When it's the same exercise, I take a 10 second RI.

My tempo was unsteady.  Some times I did the 4/1/2/1 and other times it was x/x/x/x.


*Total Time*: 6 minutes, 48 seconds

Pullover
70 @ 11

Dead-lift
235 @ 5

T-Bar Row
165 @ 4
165 @ 3
165 @ 2

Upright Rows
95 @ 6
95 @ 4

EZ Curl
50 @ 4
50 @ 3


KW: high intensity, injury
24/05/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (May 24, 2007)

DOMS why don't you lay off the HIT until you feel 100% again?
Your CNS takes a beating with HIT. Why not build yourself back up with longer RI's? I know you want to jump back in but you have to respect your body too. You have the rest of your life to lift weights- look at the big picture- it's hard to get anywhere if you keep getting injured...


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2007)

Harrrrr!  That's fucking hilarious!


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS why don't you lay off the HIT until you feel 100% again?
> Your CNS takes a beating with HIT. Why not build yourself back up with longer RI's? I know you want to jump back in but you have to respect your body too. You have the rest of your life to lift weights- look at the big picture- it's hard to get anywhere if you keep getting injured...



It's the way I do things.  At a twinge, and a bit of pain, I took an entire month off.  Nothing.  Nada. Zip.

So, I tested on Monday to see how I felt.  You'll notice that I started with an empty bar and gradually worked the weight up.  With no residual pain or problem of any sort.

Like I said, it's the way I am.  When I face a challenge, it's all or nothing. 

In all fairness, the only injury substantive injury that I've done to myself, was to pop a rib (sloppy form on RDLs during a superset).  Every other injury I've had is tied to genetics or just plain bad luck (like the structural arthritis in my shoulder).

I do appreciate the word of caution.  At this point I'm very aware of my body and I'm the look out for any real problems.  It turns out that the tightness I felt was normal for a workout, I was just mildly freaking out.  Right now I feel pretty damn good.


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 1* (start over)
> 
> Game on!
> 
> ...





Thats fucking insane dude. I am sweeting my ass off and breathing hard with a 2 minute rest in between every set. There is noway I could do your workout  in that amount of time.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's the way I do things.  At a twinge, and a bit of pain, I took an entire month off.  Nothing.  Nada. Zip.
> 
> So, I tested on Monday to see how I felt.  You'll notice that I started with an empty bar and gradually worked the weight up.  With no residual pain or problem of any sort.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

That's a great start!  I always have a tough time the first HIT session trying to adjust the weights.  Looks like you are pretty close right from go.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

How did that workout feel? Makes me wanna puke lookin at it!


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 1* (start over)
> 
> Game on!
> 
> ...


 
Back with a FUCKING bang!   To take you're phrase "In for a penny, in for a pound", should read in for "In for a penny, in for Fort fucking Knox"

Damn nice job DOMS.  I like the way you ride through the injury, I'd do the same.  Maybe not the most sensible idea, but you go mad with too much time off, and you're the sort of guy who knows how much to push it.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a great start!  I always have a tough time the first HIT session trying to adjust the weights.  Looks like you are pretty close right from go.



Thanks, Pylon!

I just went with the workout that I'd planed to do a month ago.  I didn't bother trying to adjust the weights to compensate for taking a month off.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> How did that workout feel? Makes me wanna puke lookin at it!



Surprisingly not that bad.  I didn't really overheat and start gasping for air.  The only real negative is that I lost a rep or two per exercise.

I can't remember who it was, but someone here said they had to give up HIT after a couple of weeks because he threw-up after every workout.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Back with a FUCKING bang!   To take you're phrase "In for a penny, in for a pound", should read in for "In for a penny, in for Fort fucking Knox"
> 
> Damn nice job DOMS.  I like the way you ride through the injury, I'd do the same.  Maybe not the most sensible idea, but you go mad with too much time off, and you're the sort of guy who knows how much to push it.





Thanks for the really kind words, goob!

Yeah, it's kind of tough for me.  I'm all or nothing.  So when I get injured, I immediately stop and take off _more _than enough time to heal.  Then I come back giving 100%.

I can take the time off, but only if I go cold turkey.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2007)

Right now, just about 16 hours after my workout, I'm wracked with DOMS.

Damn it feels good...






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

I think you should incorporate some HIIT to cut the beef as you say.

It would fit the DOMS, all or nothing mentality.  I think as an adept of pain, you'd grow to love it.  I have.............ish....


----------



## Pylon (May 27, 2007)

Hey, just noticed that season 2 of Dexter starts in October.  Not sure if you knew...


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

I love Dexter!!! Do you watch the Tudors???

Glad your feelin better and only lost 1 or 2 reps, that is incredible, Good Stuff Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Right now, just about 16 hours after my workout, I'm wracked with DOMS.
> 
> Damn it feels good...


Welcome back homey ...  ... enjoy the pain.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

goob said:


> I think you should incorporate some HIIT to cut the beef as you say.
> 
> It would fit the DOMS, all or nothing mentality.  I think as an adept of pain, you'd grow to love it.  I have.............ish....



"Cut the beef"?


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, just noticed that season 2 of Dexter starts in October.  Not sure if you knew...



Hot damn!  Happy birthday to me!  Dexter is my favorite show on teevee (even more than The Shield, Doctor Who, and Heroes).


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I love Dexter!!! Do you watch the Tudors???



I've never even heard of the Tudors.  I give it a look.



Archangel said:


> Glad your feelin better and only lost 1 or 2 reps, that is incredible, Good Stuff Brother DOMS!!!



Thanks, man!  It feels good to be hitting the iron again.

I'm going to find out how much I've really lost when I post my next workout.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Welcome back homey ...  ... enjoy the pain.



Thanks, BoneCrusher.  Me likey the pain!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

The Tudors is about Henry the 8th in his younger years, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

*HIT, Day 2*

Okay, time to find out what a month of doing nothing physical does to the body (my body, anyway).

This workout is the_ exact same workout _that I did last time.  Nothing has been changed.

I'm going to write out last workouts (of this type), and the percentage change, next to each set.

As always, my RIs are limited to the time it takes to move to (or setup) the next exercise.  I did pretty well at hitting the 2/1/4/1 tempo.


*UPDATE:* As I'm putting in last workouts numbers, I realize I goofed this time on the Extensions.  D'oh!  

*WTF?!*  I take off for a month and do _nothing_ and *this* is the affect?!  My hams did poorly, but the rest...?  Seriously, I don't know what to make of this.

I just don't know... 



*Total Time:* 8 minutes, 46 seconds (8 minute, 1 second) -9%


Leg Ext. 
135 @ 11 (125 @ 11) +8%

Back Squat
205 @ 6 (205 @ 6) - 0%
205 @ 3 (205 @ 3) - 0%
205 @ 1 (205 @ 1) - 0%

Leg Curl
90 @ 3 (90 @ 10) -70%

Fly
55 @ 8 (55 @ 8) - 0%

Bench Press
150 @ 5 (150 @ 4) +20%

CG Press
125 @ 4 (125 @ 3) +33%


*Total Change: -18% *(including time)




KW: high intensity, comparison, comeback
29/05/2007


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

That just goes to show ya, it's not how long you workout, but HOW you workout!!! Your time is Fantastic, and your increases are Solid!!! Whenever I take a week or so off, I ALWAYS come back the same or stronger, don't be suprised my Friend, your muscle memmory obviously remembers being strong, Good Stuff!!!

Just to clear things up, you are doing a 4 count negative and a 2 count positive, right???


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> That just goes to show ya, it's not how long you workout, but HOW you workout!!! Your time is Fantastic, and your increases are Solid!!! Whenever I take a week or so off, I ALWAYS come back the same or stronger, don't be suprised my Friend, your muscle memmory obviously remembers being strong, Good Stuff!!!



I've taken the occasional week off and always come back stronger. It's just that I thought I'd lose some by taking a full month off.  I'm not upset about not losing so much, but it makes me wonder if I was taking it too easy before I took time off.  



Archangel said:


> Just to clear things up, you are doing a 4 count negative and a 2 count positive, right???



Yeah, that's what I do.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2007)

Looking good DOMS. It's good to see you're month off did'nt slow you down much at all. 

More of a tornado than a workout.......


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

You'd think that after a month off your strength would drop somewhat.  Maybe you're just a genetic freak.


----------



## katt (May 30, 2007)

or just a freak....period....


Hey !- that song "super freak" just popped into my head ....


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2007)

^  DOMS is freaky.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Looking good DOMS. It's good to see you're month off did'nt slow you down much at all.
> 
> More of a tornado than a workout.......



 Thanks, goob.  

It's weird that my hams took a very disproportionate hit.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You'd think that after a month off your strength would drop somewhat.  Maybe you're just a genetic freak.



I'm not hitting the big numbers, but I do preserve the strength well.

Again, there's the possibility that I wasn't pushing myself hard enough before.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

katt said:


> or just a freak....period....



Ouch, baby.  Very ouch...





katt said:


> Hey !- that song "super freak" just popped into my head ....








YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^  DOMS is freaky.



If only you knew...


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

1 hour, 7 minutes, moderate intensity bicycling.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 1 hour, 7 minutes, moderate intensity bicycling.



I tried that once, and got thrown out of the gym.

Should have used a stationary bike i guess.


----------



## Decker (May 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've taken the occasional week off and always come back stronger. It's just that I thought I'd lose some by taking a full month off. I'm not upset about not losing so much, but it makes me wonder if I was taking it too easy before I took time off.
> 
> ...


Interesting.  I've always found that layoffs lasting over 2 weeks diminished my reps in any final set.

It takes such a maximum effort to build up and a couple of weeks off just shoot that to shit.

I'm glad you got back on the horse without too much damage.

Well done.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

You will be ok. Strength always bounces back quickly!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the thing youve done with the % markers. Thats a really nifty way of keeping tabs on your progress.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah, strange things happen to me over break also. I have some movements that get stronger,  some get weaker, and other do not change. Who the hell knows what the rhyme or reason for it is?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Dont worry about it man your CNS was probably just fried.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like your hammies need more work DOMS.  MAybe that's why they showed the biggest loss?  

Ahhh man a great work out for your hammies ... run around kicking non-English speaking Mexicans in the ass.  Dude you will so get a killer workout that way ... just be sure to take some water so ya don't dehydrate while running.  And a bus pass.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure about your percentiles, because a leg curl is work jack compared to squat PR or bench etc. Would you really consider it a decline? Maybe you should have multiples for more  important lifts...but then it may get too confusing. hrm


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I tried that once, and got thrown out of the gym.
> 
> Should have used a stationary bike i guess.



 

I only bike on the streets.  The only way that I'd use a stationary bike is if it came with a cyanide pill.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Decker said:


> Interesting.  I've always found that layoffs lasting over 2 weeks diminished my reps in any final set.
> 
> It takes such a maximum effort to build up and a couple of weeks off just shoot that to shit.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man.  

The reason you lose a rep or two and I didn't, was that your max bench is over double of what mine is!!!

Now _you_ need to get _your_ ass back to working out!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> You will be ok. Strength always bounces back quickly!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I like the thing youve done with the % markers. Thats a really nifty way of keeping tabs on your progress.



I only did it from this come-back workout.  It's way too much of a bother to keep doing it.  Hell, I tried to do it before. 

Hmmmm...maybe I should try it again...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, strange things happen to me over break also. I have some movements that get stronger,  some get weaker, and other do not change. Who the hell knows what the rhyme or reason for it is?



Genetics and mind-set.  You're a friggin beast, Mountain Man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dont worry about it man your CNS was probably just fried.



Probably.  HIT routines are pretty tough.  And the Curls were my last leg exercise.

Good call!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sounds like your hammies need more work DOMS.  MAybe that's why they showed the biggest loss?



I think that Brutus nailed it with his CNS comment.



BoneCrusher said:


> Ahhh man a great work out for your hammies ... run around kicking non-English speaking Mexicans in the ass.  Dude you will so get a killer workout that way ... just be sure to take some water so ya don't dehydrate while running.  And a bus pass.





Thankfully, there aren't that many Mexicans (compared to Cali) here in SLC.  And most of them congregate to the west side of the valley.  Want to guess where the highest crime rate in SLC is?

Great, now I'm pissed.  Time for some good quality cardio.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Not sure about your percentiles, because a leg curl is work jack compared to squat PR or bench etc. Would you really consider it a decline? Maybe you should have multiples for more  important lifts...but then it may get too confusing. hrm



I don't really consider it a decline.  I'm quite happy, but just a little confused.

Right now the three exercises that get Multiples are Back Squat, T-Bar Row, and EZ Curls.  I think I may change it up just a bit by doing multiples on Benching...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

*Void Where Prohibited*

I haven't workout out in 5 days because I've been pretty damn ill.  For the sixth time ever (yes, I remember them all), I threw up.  That's at the top of the list of things that I hate.  I was voiding in every conceivable way.

It started on Thursday night, but I'm almost back to normal.  My stomach is still a little queezy and I've eaten very little in the last three days or so.

I think it should be game on tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

Well you don't have a broken leg, but the pic is just too weird to not post.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well you don't have a broken leg, but the pic is just too weird to not post.


That cat looks cross-eyed.  And WTF is up ... no sig's on that lil cast?  His friends are lame ...

Hey DOMS ... sorry to see ya down man.  You should stop eating Mexican pussy ... that shit'll get ya.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Sry to hear that man get well fast so you can come back and put up some heavy ass weight!


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Well is it game on today? If so I hope you tear up those weights big guy.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well you don't have a broken leg, but the pic is just too weird to not post.


 


Thanks, fufu.  I'll take it as the get-well card that it is.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That cat looks cross-eyed. And WTF is up ... no sig's on that lil cast? His friends are lame ...


 
That cross-eyed appearence is common in Siemese cats.



BoneCrusher said:


> Hey DOMS ... sorry to see ya down man. You should stop eating Mexican pussy ... that shit'll get ya.


 
Hell no.  I don't eat anything that comes with sideburns.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Sry to hear that man get well fast so you can come back and put up some heavy ass weight!


 
Thanks, man.

I'm not quite 100%, but fuck it, I'm going to workout anyway.  Even if I need a bucket while I workout.  I'm sick to fucking death of not working out.  This shit comes to an end today!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well is it game on today? If so I hope you tear up those weights big guy.


 
Thanks, DD!

You better damn well believe it's game on today.  There is nothing on God's green Earth that can stop me from working out today.

And I wont accept anything less than 1 more rep on my sets, either!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

"This shit comes to an end today!" DOMS that would make a funny sig.


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2007)

Soldier down! Medic....

I'm sure you'll return with the explosiveness of a tomahawk missile.  Can't keep a warrior at bay.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear your sick, Best Wishes on a speedy recovery!!! HIT it hard, but be cautious as to not overdo it and make yourself even sicker!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> "This shit comes to an end today!" DOMS that would make a funny sig.



You're welcome to it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Soldier down! Medic....
> 
> I'm sure you'll return with the explosiveness of a tomahawk missile.  Can't keep a warrior at bay.



You, my friend, are a prognosticator.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry to hear your sick, Best Wishes on a speedy recovery!!! HIT it hard, but be cautious as to not overdo it and make yourself even sicker!!!



Thanks, Archy!

I over did it, but I'm a happy, happy man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

*Going Nuclear
*
Physically, I'm about 95%.  I'm a little lethargic and a bit queezy.  But I really, really went for it.

My goal (as stated earlier) was to add one rep to all sets.  With the exception of my second set of Uprights (I was shy by 3 reps) I did it.

I was a little slow today, but I should note that I added a set of Deads (for which I did a measly 1 rep).

And, because that just wasn't enough, I went for a 58 minute bike ride after I finished my workout.

_ Booyah!_


*Total Time*: 10 minutes, 9 seconds.

Pullover
75 @ 12

Deadlift
235 @ 6
235 @ 1

T-Bar Row
160 @ 6
160 @ 5
160 @ 4

Upright Row
95 @ 7
95 @ 2

EZ Curl
45 @ 5
45 @ 4



KW: ill, high intensity
04/06/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice going DOMS! Mind over matter- who's the boss, you the boss. lol


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You, my friend, are a prognosticator.


 
Some have said soothsayer, or prophet.

As they call me around here, 'he who sees long".

Btw, nice return to form. Especilly if you're still feeling ill.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to see you swinging for the fences again DOMS.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

DOMS > Clark Kent.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

I knew you would kill it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Dam thats a hell of a pullover


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice going DOMS! Mind over matter- who's the boss, you the boss. lol





Thanks, BB!

Heh, back when I played MOH:AA, my screen name was "Who's Your Daddy?".


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Some have said soothsayer, or prophet.
> 
> As they call me around here, 'he who sees long".
> 
> Btw, nice return to form. Especilly if you're still feeling ill.



Thanks, man.  It's strange, even after I'd gotten over the majority of the symptoms, I'm still a little queezy four days later...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good to see you swinging for the fences again DOMS.



It's the only way I swing.  

Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> DOMS > Clark Kent.



"Clark Kent".  

Thanks, Gazhole!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I knew you would kill it!



It's that kind of support that helps to keep me going!

Thanks, Double D!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dam thats a hell of a pullover



Heh, it's kind of funny how disproportionate some of my lifts are.  I can only bench around the 180-190 area, but I can row easily over 200.  

Go figure...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Heh, it's kind of funny how disproportionate some of my lifts are.  I can only bench around the 180-190 area, but I can row easily over 200.
> 
> Go figure...



I'm the same way. My pushing strength sucks compared to my pulling.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

*On DOMS*

Finishing off my last workout with an hour's bike ride really did a number on me.  It's two days latter, but the DOMS is still pretty intense.  Heck, this last time around the DOMS was several times more intense.

I like it!

I'm going to do my leg workout tonight and I'm going to finish it off with another bike ride.  Old man walk, here I come!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm the same way. My pushing strength sucks compared to my pulling.




You're just a freak...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Then again, *shouldn't* the back be able to do more than the front?  There's way more muscle on the rear than the front.

Maybe a lot of people are "better" at benching than pulling because they fall into the trap of trying to work the obvious muscles more than the rest?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I heard if you are to do cardio on a leg day, bike is best. Something to do with it flushing out the lactic acid build up


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

I can chin up my BW for ten 172X10. I can chin 20X4 so 192X4

I can bench 175X3 lol wtf.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 6, 2007)

^ true.  ....   ...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I heard if you are to do cardio on a leg day, bike is best. Something to do with it flushing out the lactic acid build up



Yeah, I've heard that too.  It's called "active recovery" I think.  I was just doing it to lose cals, but I think I can leverage it into something more.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I can chin up my BW for ten 172X10. I can chin 20X4 so 192X4
> 
> I can bench 175X3 lol wtf.



Maybe that's normal?  Like I said, maybe we should be able to pull more than we can pull if we work all of our muscle _evenly_.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I pullup my bw of 205pounds plus another 100 for 3

I bench 275 or so for 3

Close enough for me. Normally whenever my back gets stronger my bench shoots up, not the case this time around.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *On DOMS*


 
DOMS on DOMS????

Good to see that the yoga is finally paying off.....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

*HIT, Day 3*

Okay, things are screwy again.  I was 3 reps shy my Bench and went 2 stronger on my CG Press.

And just to ensure that I'll get the old man walk, I did an hour semi-intense bike ride after this leg workout.

I came in stronger on my Back Squats! I powered out the first two sets and managed 2 more reps on my final set.  My Leg Curls has gotten closer to normal, too.

*
Total Workout Time:* 9 minutes, 4 seconds

Leg Ext 
130 @ 10

Squats
205 @ 6
205 @ 3
205 @ 3

Leg Curls
90 @ 6

Fly
55 @ 8

Bench
150 @ 2

CG Bench
125 @ 6


Bike Ride (not stationary): 1 hour, 2 minutes


KW: high intensity, legs
06/06/2007


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

goob said:


> DOMS on DOMS????
> 
> Good to see that the yoga is finally paying off.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2007)

Those leg extensions must be startin to hurt your shins? OH snap 9 MINS!


----------



## katt (Jun 7, 2007)

How do you get that done in 9 minutes???? That's flying!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

Great stuff, DOMS! Id have a hard time standing up after all that.


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2007)

DOMS, i've figured it out.  You don't fool me, all these other joe's may have been suckered by you, but oh know, not goob.  

I'm onto you.





So when did you first create the time machine?  You're workout takes a full hour, but you condence it into 9 minutes via your temporal displacement machine.  Oh, I know.......

Got the idea when you knocked yourself unconscious on the toilet seat?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

goob said:


> DOMS, i've figured it out.  You don't fool me, all these other joe's may have been suckered by you, but oh know, not goob.
> 
> I'm onto you.
> 
> ...




Lawl, no dude. His stationary bike has a flux capacitor. It took him an hour and 2 minutes to produce the 1.1 gigawatts to power it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Those leg extensions must be startin to hurt your shins? OH snap 9 MINS!



It's not my shins, the burn in my quads!!!  Keep in mind that I do 4 second negatives!

I was about a minute slow on this workout.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

katt said:


> How do you get that done in 9 minutes???? That's flying!



I workout at home.  All of my equipment in right next to each other and they're no lines.  Plus, my of my RIs are from 5 to 45 seconds.

When you first do them, just breathing is a hard.  It takes a few workouts to adjust.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great stuff, DOMS! Id have a hard time standing up after all that.



I'm actually surprised.  It's a day out and the DOMS is minimal.  

Uh...yeah for active recovery...?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

goob said:


> DOMS, i've figured it out.  You don't fool me, all these other joe's may have been suckered by you, but oh know, not goob.
> 
> I'm onto you.
> 
> ...





I was able to build a time machine with all the time I saved by doing short RIs.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, no dude. His stationary bike has a flux capacitor. It took him an hour and 2 minutes to produce the 1.1 gigawatts to power it.






I did 55 minutes of biking today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

^ Are you riding a real bike or a stationary one?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Are you riding a real bike or a stationary one?



Real.  I couldn't stand riding a stationary bike.  Hell no!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

It's nice to feel the wind in your face. Biking rules.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm actually surprised.  It's a day out and the DOMS is minimal.
> 
> Uh...yeah for active recovery...?



Are you like, an extra horseman of the apocalypse that only kills weightlifters? 

Maybe thats why you dont get DOMS...you ARE DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It's nice to feel the wind in your face. Biking rules.



I recently purchased a 4 gig MP3/WMA player (for $58).  I like to listen to financial-related audio books while I dodge cars.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Are you like, an extra horseman of the apocalypse that only kills weightlifters?
> 
> Maybe thats why you dont get DOMS...you ARE DOMS!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

He Is Coming For You, Coleman!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought about using myself, but only after I used the Sparta guy.  The original horseman was the headless horseman.  Pretty easy to paste a head onto. 

I've attached the original, so that you can scale down that massive head of mine. 



Gazhole said:


> He Is Coming For You, Coleman!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

I feel sorry for the headless horseman, the others must make fun of him...


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> He Is Coming For You, Coleman!



hahaha that fits so well


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I feel sorry for the headless horseman, the others must make fun of him...



It's pretty much a given that during a kegger, someone will shit down his hole.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's pretty much a given that during a kegger, someone will shit down his hole.



No wonder he wants to kill people!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

I've a question about my workout.  

When I do Squats, they look like this:

Squats
205 @ 6
205 @ 3
205 @ 3

Would it make sense to replace that with a dropset?  So that it would look something like this?

Squats
205 @ 6
195 @ 6
185 @ 6

Which would be more likely to cause micro-trauma?


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

I wouldn't think there would be too much difference at all. You are still working at the same intensity really and the weight difference isn't huge.

Of course I like the straight set method -
setXrep at the same weight


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

Its a good question. One is using heavier load, so obviously thats a good thing, but the other is more volume which also is a good thing.

Which are you more likely to fail from? Higher volume, or higher intensity?

Id go with the one that you wont fail on. Failure is a bad thing.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I wouldn't think there would be too much difference at all. You are still working at the same intensity really and the weight difference isn't huge.
> 
> Of course I like the straight set method -
> setXrep at the same weight



Thanks, fufu.  I'm just looking for ways to up the intensity of my workouts.  Any ideas?


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, fufu.  I'm just looking for ways to up the intensity of my workouts.  Any ideas?



Well I like to think of upping intensity over weeks. My preferred method of moving greater weights is basic linear periodization - 

Good ol' 3x3

3x3 at a weight you could hand for 3x5

up 5 lbs every week for 4 weeks, then week off

That is pretty general and I don't know how well it would fit with your program or whatnot. That is my general rule of thumb for everything. I just like 3x3, but anything works really.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Its a good question. One is using heavier load, so obviously thats a good thing, but the other is more volume which also is a good thing.
> 
> Which are you more likely to fail from? Higher volume, or higher intensity?
> 
> Id go with the one that you wont fail on. Failure is a bad thing.



I go to failure on most of my sets.  The only sets that I don't are the exercises where I do more than one set of that exercise.  So, if I do three sets of Squats, I don't go to failure on the first two.  If I only do a single set, that set is done to failure.

Yeah, I guess I'll stay with the standard rep/set.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well I like to think of upping intensity over weeks. My preferred method of moving greater weights is basic linear periodization -
> 
> Good ol' 3x3
> 
> ...



If I did 3x3 on all of my exercises, that would mean a total of 18 sets on my last workout.  Is that too many for a HIT workout?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I go to failure on most of my sets.  The only sets that I don't are the exercises where I do more than one set of that exercise.  So, if I do three sets of Squats, I don't go to failure on the first two.  If I only do a single set, that set is done to failure.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'll stay with the standard rep/set.



Ah right, fair enough! I guess it makes sense in terms of HIT actually.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah right, fair enough! I guess it makes sense in terms of HIT actually.



Archangel is the one that laid it down for me.  And the man knows his stuff.  I've yet to even come close to overtraining, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Archangel is the one that laid it down for me.  And the man knows his stuff.  I've yet to even come close to overtraining, so I'm not worried about that.



Yeah, he does seem very respected around here!

But yeah, if youre not overtraining then go for it .

Whens your next workout?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've a question about my workout.
> 
> When I do Squats, they look like this:
> 
> ...



Try them both ways and see what the results are.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, he does seem very respected around here!
> 
> But yeah, if youre not overtraining then go for it .
> 
> Whens your next workout?



I was going to workout today, but, since I've done a lot of biking (and will be working late tonight), I'm going to workout tomorrow.

It's going to be the  Pullover, Deadlift, T-Bar Row, Upright Row, EZ Curl workout.  I'm thinking about doing an antagonist/protagonist superset thing.  Like changing the 2 sets of EZ Curls for 1 EZ Curl/1 Standing Triceps Extension.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Try them both ways and see what the results are.



I'll give it a shot.  If for no other reason than I like to risk puking.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was going to workout today, but, since I've done a lot of biking (and will be working late tonight), I'm going to workout tomorrow.
> 
> It's going to be the  Pullover, Deadlift, T-Bar Row, Upright Row, EZ Curl workout.  I'm thinking about doing an antagonist/protagonist superset thing.  Like changing the 2 sets of EZ Curls for 1 EZ Curl/1 Standing Triceps Extension.



Thats the only way to superset IMO. Supersetting two movements that are too similar is just a waste of energy, cos it just wont work properly unless the intensity is low as hell.

I say go for it


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If I did 3x3 on all of my exercises, that would mean a total of 18 sets on my last workout.  Is that too many for a HIT workout?



for sure, I only do a 3x3, 3x5, 3xwhatever as a priority movement at the very beginning and don't go to failure on anything else. If it is done right the only time you should go to failure is on the last set of the 3x

I'm no that read up on HIT but real high intensity shouldn't be done for 18 sets.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Try them both ways and see what the results are.



Here we go everyones diff so find what you need.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats the only way to superset IMO. Supersetting two movements that are too similar is just a waste of energy, cos it just wont work properly *unless the intensity is low as hell.*
> 
> I say go for it



Thats the key. I use to get a crazy chest workout on shock day when I was doing P/RR/S. I would do the following.

*Flat Bench Press - 135 x 10*
Rest 15 seconds
*Regular Push-Ups: BW x 10*
Rest 15 seconds
*Flat Bench Press - 135 x 10*
Rest 15 seconds
*Wide Stance Push-Ups: BW x 10*
Rest 15 seconds
*Flat Bench Press - 135 x 10*
Rest 15 seconds
*Narrow Stance Push-Ups: BW x 10*
Rest 15 seconds

Trust me, after that superset, your chest will fill like a cannon. I got a ton of growth from it also. Now that I think about it, I just finished my rotation tonight, so I could throw a shock week into my program just for shits and giggles. Thats it, I made up my mind, I'm doing it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats the key. I use to get a crazy chest workout on shock day when I was doing P/RR/S. I would do the following.
> 
> *Flat Bench Press - 135 x 10*
> Rest 15 seconds
> ...



Haha, i love watching people have arguments with themselves 

Thats a good idea though with SS a bodyweight exercise in with a loaded one. But 15sec RI's!? Manic stuff.

What RM was that weight you were using?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats the only way to superset IMO. Supersetting two movements that are too similar is just a waste of energy, cos it just wont work properly unless the intensity is low as hell.
> 
> I say go for it



Okay, I'm going to see if I can throw together something that makes sense.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> for sure, I only do a 3x3, 3x5, 3xwhatever as a priority movement at the very beginning and don't go to failure on anything else. If it is done right the only time you should go to failure is on the last set of the 3x
> 
> I'm no that read up on HIT but real high intensity shouldn't be done for 18 sets.



Instead of adjusting the reps, I'm going to see if I can do supersets in a meaningful way.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats the key. I use to get a crazy chest workout on shock day when I was doing P/RR/S. I would do the following.
> 
> *Flat Bench Press - 135 x 10*
> Rest 15 seconds
> ...



That's one crazy workout.  Unfortunately, it doesn't lend itself to HIT.  But I think I'll give it a shot one day.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2007)

On Friday, I worked 16.5 hours.  Not only that, but my body decided I needed to wake up after 6 hours.  I was dragging all day Saturday.  I just couldn't get into the mindset to work the iron.  So, instead I did 1.5 hours of swimming and 1.5 hours of biking.

BTW, that's the first time that I've been swimming (in a pool or otherwise) in over 3 years.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> On Friday, I worked 16.5 hours.  Not only that, but my body decided I needed to wake up after 6 hours.  I was dragging all day Saturday.  I just couldn't get into the mindset to work the iron.  So, instead I did 1.5 hours of swimming and 1.5 hours of biking.
> 
> BTW, that's the first time that I've been swimming (in a pool or otherwise) in over 3 years.



It happens to everybody. Im pretty knackered after this weekend - was out on the town Friday and Saturday untill about 3:00am, sleeping from 5 - 9/10am the next morning. So basically ive got at most 10 hours all weekend and yesterday had about a third of the calories i should have.

Im glad i dont do this every weekend. If im able to workout tomorrow ill be very surprised .

Swimming rocks though!

Were you counting Lengths?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 10, 2007)

"Swimming rocks." Mr. Hole

True Story!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice buoyancy aids!


----------



## Mista (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've a question about my workout.
> 
> When I do Squats, they look like this:
> 
> ...



I often wonder about this.

I seem to instead

205 @ 6
205 @ 3
205 @ 3

225 @ 3
205@3
195 @ 6
185 @ 6

Like if I drop, I try to go up on the first.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

I love swimming could swim for hours shit i have lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS if you havent you may want to give the old rest pause method like KJ write there a try.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> It happens to everybody. Im pretty knackered after this weekend - was out on the town Friday and Saturday untill about 3:00am, sleeping from 5 - 9/10am the next morning. So basically ive got at most 10 hours all weekend and yesterday had about a third of the calories i should have.
> 
> Im glad i dont do this every weekend. If im able to workout tomorrow ill be very surprised .
> 
> ...



My job has been a little rough lately.  Even today, I Needed over an hour to work myself up for the workout.

I didn't count laps.  I just swam around, making sure to stay active.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> "Swimming rocks." Mr. Hole
> 
> True Story!



Is she wearing and underwater music player??? 

Oh, and me want to touch the hiney...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice buoyancy aids!



If only she were my personal flotation device...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Mista said:


> I often wonder about this.
> 
> I seem to instead
> 
> ...



I'm going to try this after I incorporate supersets into my workout.  I'm really curious to see what the affects are.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I love swimming could swim for hours shit i have lol.



I'm near-sighted, so when I swim my vision is shit.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> DOMS if you havent you may want to give the old rest pause method like KJ write there a try.



I'll try that after I try dropsets in my workout.

I'm beginning to think my goal isn't to gain muscle, but to puke.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Haha.....yeah I know the feeling. I have incorporated some rest pause things here and there. I think this winter I am going to do bodypart splits again. I know its so frowned upon here, but wow did I grow using it a while back!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

*HIT, Day 4
*

Good grief, the pump in my back (not just the erectors) is nuts.  It started with the Pullovers and just kept on building.

I dropped the second sets of Deads.  I don't like doing Deads of any sort when my body is so fatigued.  I popped a rib doing RDLs like that.

I added two supersets at the end.  The pump from that was crazy, too.  I like doing supersets, but I'm not going to do them for every exercise.  If I did, I have to cut down on the weight even more, which just isn't going to happen. I did lose a lot of time switching out the weights, but I think the loss of time is worth it.

I wasn't too happy with my form during the T-Bar Rows.  Nothing too bad, just a bit sub par.


*Total Time*: 10 minutes, 1 second

Pullover
80 @ 10

Deadlift
235 @ 6

T-Bar Row
160 @ 7
160 @ 6
160 @ 4

Upright Row
95 @ 7
95 @ 3

EZ Curl/EZ Tri. Ext
45 @ 6 / 25 @ 11
45 @ 6 / 30 @ 9


KW: high intensity
12/07/2007


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha.....yeah I know the feeling. I have incorporated some rest pause things here and there. I think this winter I am going to do bodypart splits again. I know its so frowned upon here, but wow did I grow using it a while back!



I like doing body part splits, too.  I just thought I'd change it up by doing full body, which I'd never done before.  I really like targeting a body part and then just punishing it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh, and like I said in your gallery, you're friggin' huge, man!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

A 10 minute workout is stellar! 

I dont think I am anywhere close to huge. But I appreciate it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I wasn't too happy with my form during the T-Bar Rows. Nothing too bad, just a bit sub par.

100 belt lashes for you!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

I just forgot was I was going to say....thanks, Bake...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If only she were my personal flotation device...



Looking at the photo, im counting inches rather than lengths.

BUUUNG.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha.....yeah I know the feeling. I have incorporated some rest pause things here and there. I think this winter I am going to do bodypart splits again. I know its so frowned upon here, but wow did I grow using it a while back!



Me to i think the body grows regardless just this one allows you to work out more often.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Me to i think the body grows regardless just this one allows you to work out more often.



I have also been doing alot of arm work again. I want those 20 inch arms before I die.....and that for me has always been the only way my arms grow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have also been doing alot of arm work again. I want those 20 inch arms before I die.....and that for me has always been the only way my arms grow.



Im thinkin ill start mine in 3 days need some time off getting fatigued.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Start your what? Arm work?


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

Time is up. A 10 minute workout????  Standards are slipping DOMS. 



As if........ Nice one dude.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Start your what? Arm work?



My split. Thinking chest and triceps
back
legs
biceps and shoulders and anything else like serratus, rotator cuff so on.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont think I have ever done rotator cuff work and I am an athlete....go figure.

I always do a bodypart split like this:
Day1-Chest
Day2-Legs
Day3-Shoulders
Day4-Back
Day5-Arms

If I want to cut it down to 4 days then I just do the biceps with back and triceps with chest......easy enough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont think I have ever done rotator cuff work and I am an athlete....go figure.
> 
> I always do a bodypart split like this:
> Day1-Chest
> ...



two days off?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Depending on how you want to do it......2-3 days off depending.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> A 10 minute workout is stellar!
> 
> I dont think I am anywhere close to huge. But I appreciate it.



I've talked about this before.  I think that people that are large have trouble realizing it for two reasons.  They subconsciously compare themselves to professional bodybuilders.  And, and they grow, it's a slow process.  They don't look any different day-to-day and they also don't look that different week-to-week.  So the growth just sneaks up on them. 

Trust me, you're big.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I wasn't too happy with my form during the T-Bar Rows. Nothing too bad, just a bit sub par.
> 
> 100 belt lashes for you!



Now that's motivation!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

I did one hour of biking today followed by a pedicure.

It was a good day.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've talked about this before.  I think that people that are large have trouble realizing it for two reasons.  They subconsciously compare themselves to professional bodybuilders.  And, and they grow, it's a slow process.  They don't look any different day-to-day and they also don't look that different week-to-week.  So the growth just sneaks up on them.
> 
> Trust me, you're big.



Haha...your right in the aspect that it does sneak up on you. I remember coming home from college and doing a bicep pose in a mirror and going, damn I got a very nice arm, where in the hell did that come from? 

Thank you DOMS I appreciate it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Just speaking the truth.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

I think I've earned the right to post her again.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Anytime you want to post her, feel free!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I've earned the right to post her again.



Damn!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

In case anyone missed it lol.



DOMS said:


> I think I've earned the right to post her again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

I missed it. Can somebody post another one?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


>



She's so hot, Witchblade is speechless.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


>



Good work witchblade your reflexes ensure our safety.


----------



## katt (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't see the picture......


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> She's so hot, Witchblade is speechless.


Can't type with one hand, eh?


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

DOMS, I love you!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> DOMS, I love you!



I love HER.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

katt said:


> I can't see the picture......



I don't know why not.  The image is hosted on IM.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> DOMS, I love you!



You only love me for introducing you two.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I love HER.



I worship her.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You only love me for introducing you two.



Whatever you say.....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

*HIT, Day 5*

I changed up my program a bit.  

I moved the Squats to the beginning where I could put more into it. Which I think makes sense as it's the most demanding compound exercise of the workout.

I combined the Leg Extensions and the Leg Curls into a superset and added a second set.

I also moved the Bench to the beginning of the upper body portion for the same reason I moved the Squats.  Which, again, translated into a jump in reps.

I've found that the supersets increase the DOMS from the workout.  Which I'm sure adds in the micro-trauma.

I think I could have done another rep on the second set of Benches, but I gave in too soon.  I made a point to hit 4 in the final set.  Next workout, I'm going to make a point of adding at least 1 rep on all sets.

And I have to admit that I rested a little too long between some workouts...

My bike ride lasted a little longer than planned.

I really need to weigh myself and take some measurements.  I'll try to get this done on Saturday.


*Total Time:* 9 minutes, 34 seconds

Squats
205 @ 7
205 @ 3
205 @ 4

Leg Ext. / Leg Curl
130 / 90 @ 7 / 6
130 / 90 @ 10 / 4

Bench 150 @ 8

Fly
55 @ 5

CG Press
125 @ 7


*Bike ride:* 1 hour, 50 minutes.

14/07/2007


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

OUCH!!!! Impressive!


----------



## goob (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice work DOMS.  I can't believe you managed to top that off with 1.5 hours on biking. Nuts!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work DOMS.  I can't believe you managed to top that off with 1.5 hours on biking. Nuts!



I say we hire someone to kick him in the balls for his birthday hed like it.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 15, 2007)

It sounds to me like you had a good time!


----------



## goob (Jun 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I say we hire someone to kick him in the balls for his birthday hed like it.


 
That's what the wife's for.    


Or seeing that DOMS is in Utah, the '_wives'._


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> OUCH!!!! Impressive!



Thanks, man.

The superset of back-to-back Extensions and Curls practically fried my legs.  You know, when you get to the point that you close your eyes and just focus on moving the muscles?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I say we hire someone to kick him in the balls for his birthday hed like it.



That's what I get for Christmas.  I want something better for my birthday.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It sounds to me like you had a good time!



Yep.  Me likey the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

goob said:


> That's what the wife's for.
> 
> 
> Or seeing that DOMS is in Utah, the '_wives'._



Good Lord!  I got the shivers just reading that!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's what I get for Christmas.  I want something better for my birthday.



An _extra hard_ kick in the balls?

And a balloon.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 16, 2007)

Style is knowing who you are, what you want to say and not giving a damn. -- Gore Vidal


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> An _extra hard_ kick in the balls?
> 
> And a balloon.



I love it the balloon is what was missing before!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

I was thinking a kick in the balls with a finger up his ass, but the balloon sounds nice too.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2007)

*HIT, Day 6*

My big compound exercises seemed to have stalled.  I'm under-performed by 1 rep on practically every set.  I really think it may be time for a change.  Damn I'm pissed!

I did, however, excel at the smaller exercises.  Most notably on the Triceps Extensions.  On the last set, I just closed my eyes, kept perfect form (and tempo), and just repped them out.  I'm also doing very well on the Pullovers.

It could just be that I didn't feel 100% today.  Even though I felt crappy, I adhered to what I said before, and pushed on anyway.  I'll give it another day or so and see how things work out.

*Biking:* 1 hour, 22 minutes

*Total Time:* 9 minutes 51 seconds

Pullover
85 @ 10 

Deadlift
235 @ 6 

T-Bar Row
160 @ 7
160 @ 5 
160 @ 4 

Upright Row
95 @ 7 
95 @ 4

EZ Curl / Tri. Ext.
45/35 @ 7 /10
45/35 @ 7 /15 


18/06/2007


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

You got alot of pissed faces, but some good ole thumbs up in there. I believe all in all it was a kick ass workout!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2007)

I liked this song when I first heard it years ago...






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> You got alot of pissed faces, but some good ole thumbs up in there. I believe all in all it was a kick ass workout!



Thanks, Double D.  It's just that my gains were only in the smaller exercises.  I'm just worried that my routine has gotten a bit stale.  Like I've adapted to it.  If I have, I'm going to change over to a routine based on supersets.  I really like the affects and they're just really damn fun.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

You maybe pissed DOMS, but that still looks ship shape to me.

Especially as it took the grand total of 9 minutes.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Or seeing that DOMS is in Utah, the '_wives'._



I live in utah, wtf?


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

PreMier said:


> I live in utah, wtf?


 

Sorry, my apologies, in your case, the husband's.......










kidding, just playing up on the old high mormon population joke- being allowed numerous wives.....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Sorry, my apologies, in your case, the husband's.......
> 
> 
> kidding, just playing up on the old high mormon population joke- being allowed numerous wives.....



Polygamists and mormons are seperate religions/groups.  Mormons denounced polygamy over a hundred years ago..  

Fuck it.. im just being argumentative today


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Sorry, my apologies, in your case, the husband's.......


 





goob said:


> kidding, just playing up on the old high mormon population joke- being *punished with *numerous wives.....



Fixed.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Polygamists and mormons are seperate religions/groups.  Mormons denounced polygamy over a hundred years ago..
> 
> Fuck it.. im just being argumentative today



Polygamists are 100% shitty people.  Every single one I've run into is white trash.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Polygamists are 100% shitty people.  Every single one I've run into is white trash.



I agree


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

My bad. Can't say i've ever met one.  Muslims can do the same, I think.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

goob said:


> My bad. Can't say i've ever met one.  Muslims can do the same, I think.



Don't sweat it, man.  I didn't grow up in Utah, but Premier may have.  After a while, the multiple-wives thing must get tiring.  The joke gets old, especially when some people think it's true.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Multiple nagging????? It would be like being married to the scylla.......


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

Man, one wife is enough...too much at times...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *HIT, Day 6*
> 
> My big compound exercises seemed to have stalled.  I'm under-performed by 1 rep on practically every set.  I really think it may be time for a change.  Damn I'm pissed!
> 
> ...



Dude, you have to take the good with the bad. I know saying and doing are two different things, and I was just whining about my training yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Double D.  It's just that my gains were only in the smaller exercises.  I'm just worried that my routine has gotten a bit stale.  Like I've adapted to it.  If I have, I'm going to change over to a routine based on supersets.  I really like the affects and they're just really damn fun.



Swicth it up man try beating the shit outta your body with volume then take a week off.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Swicth it up man try beating the shit outta your body with volume then take a week off.



My guess is that he's "beating it" pretty well!  

Seriously, good job, maybe the change will help.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Man, one wife is enough...too much at times...



Word.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Dude, you have to take the good with the bad. I know saying and doing are two different things, and I was just whining about my training yesterday.



I hear you.  It just sucks to have an off day.  I'm going to fucking break something if that's what it takes next time.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Swicth it up man try beating the shit outta your body with volume then take a week off.



That sounds like a lot of fun.  If my next (day 2) workout sucks, I'll take a break and do that.  I'm going to do some crazy ass volume like I haven't done before.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

tallcall said:


> My guess is that he's "beating it" pretty well!







tallcall said:


> Seriously, good job, maybe the change will help.




Thanks, tallcall.  I really like these HIT workouts.  It's not a real HIT workout unless you come out of it afraid of dying.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Today, before breakfast, and in my skivvies, I weighed 215, even.

That's down a little over 9 pounds from a few months ago.  I purchased a digital scale scale, so I'll post my weight with each workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on the progress!  How much more to go?


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

Whats goin on DOMS?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

Just like what everyone else said (or is thinking), great job buddy .


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

DOMS=Beast

Try 2 weeks of beatong the shit outta your body then the week break. Also your lifts will go down a little.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the progress!  How much more to go?



Thanks, Pylon.

I'd like to lose about 10 to 15 pounds of fat while increasing my lean tissue.  It's slow going, but it's happening.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats goin on DOMS?



Not a lot.  I did crash my bike, which resulted in a shot to the pelvic region.  Just above the tea bag.   Right where it was hurting before.  I'm going to workout and see how it goes.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Just like what everyone else said (or is thinking), great job buddy .



Thanks, man.  As always, the support is most appreciated!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> DOMS=Beast



 Thanks, man.  I'm not feeling it, but I'm taking your word for it!  



Brutus_G said:


> Try 2 weeks of beatong the shit outta your body then the week break. Also your lifts will go down a little.



Are you referring to the HIT I've done or the crazy workout I plan on doing?


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope the workout went painless!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.  I'm not feeling it, but I'm taking your word for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the HIT I've done or the crazy workout I plan on doing?



I mean the crazy workout your gonna do .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you referring to the HIT I've done or the crazy workout I plan on doing?



What crazy workout are you planning?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 22, 2007)

The Super Accumulation Program might be something for you, DOMS.

I'd love to read a journal about that, heh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The Super Accumulation Program might be something for you, DOMS.
> 
> I'd love to read a journal about that, heh.



HELL YEAH! Do that one DOMS!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry havn't been around, computer was down and it took forever to get fixed!!! What kind plateaus have you hit??? Maybe we can try a different routine, let me know, I wish you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hope the workout went painless!



I didn't get a chance to workout.  I ended up working late most of this week.  I'll workout Saturday morning.

Thanks for the well-wishing!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I mean the crazy workout your gonna do .





It may not serve a purpose in the grand scheme of things, but it's gonna be hella fun!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What crazy workout are you planning?  Did I miss something?



Nothing special. Just multiple sets of compounds using rest pause and 8 second negatives.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The Super Accumulation Program might be something for you, DOMS.
> 
> I'd love to read a journal about that, heh.



Do you have any links to get me started.  I'm going to try to stick to HIT for a while longer, but I'd like something to look forward too.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> HELL YEAH! Do that one DOMS!



Okay, now I'm practically salivating.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry havn't been around, computer was down and it took forever to get fixed!!! What kind plateaus have you hit??? Maybe we can try a different routine, let me know, I wish you nothing but the best my Friend!!!



Sorry to hear about your PC.

In truth, it was only a single workout.  I stalled on the big compounds.  It just may have been that I wasn't feeling 100%.  I've been working a lot lately.  I'm betting that I do better next time.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't workout today, but I'm feeling pretty damn fine.

I got to do a really good deed.  I got my hands on a two year old PC in which the harddrive had failed.  The owner (a client) said I could have it.  So I took it home, put in a SATA harddrive I had sitting around, and installed XP Pro.  

Then I gave it to a neighbor who couldn't afford to buy a new PC, but really needed one.  

Today has been a good day.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Way to earn that karma!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Way to earn that karma!



 It's funny that you should mention karma!  I have a saying about that, "Karma, there's nothing mystical about it."

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I didn't workout today, but I'm feeling pretty damn fine.
> 
> I got to do a really good deed.  I got my hands on a two year old PC in which the harddrive had failed.  The owner (a client) said I could have it.  So I took it home, put in a SATA harddrive I had sitting around, and installed XP Pro.
> 
> ...



Nice work Mother Teresa


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice work Mother Teresa





And then sometimes I'm like this:


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice.

I worked for an ISP a few years back.  We had a message board on DSLReports.com where users would rate us.  One guy was taking shots at us for having something like 40ms latency, and how it was making him lose online games.  Someone else responded "I would kill for 40ms.  You shouldn't blame your ISP because you suck at Quake."  Good times...


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 23, 2007)

Super-Accumulation program.

I don't know about the program featured in the article though. I think I'd go with something really balanced that includes a lot of variety. I also think you should eat a ton these weeks. The basic idea is just to completely overtrain your body for, say, 2 weeks and then take a full week off to allow your body to 'super accumulate'.
I'd do a LOT to support recovery in this program too. Foam rolling, contrast showers, icing, hot baths, cold baths, massages. Everything possible.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Super-Accumulation program.
> 
> I don't know about the program featured in the article though. I think I'd go with something really balanced that includes a lot of variety. I also think you should eat a ton these weeks. The basic idea is just to completely overtrain your body for, say, 2 weeks and then take a full week off to allow your body to 'super accumulate'.
> I'd do a LOT to support recovery in this program too. Foam rolling, contrast showers, icing, hot baths, cold baths, massages. Everything possible.



I've just finished reading the article.  It's sounds great.  Here's a choice quote:

"If you have thoughts of going on a shooting rampage in a shopping mall because the price of beef went up, you're on the right track."

How could I _not_ try this?!  I'm going to stick with HIT for a few more days.  If I haven't plateaued on it, I'll continue for a couple of more months.  Then (or if I've plateaued) I'll move on to two weeks of the fun stuff I outlined.  After that, it's on to the Super Accumulate workout.

Thanks a lot for pointing me to this.  It seems like the sort of workout that I've been looking for.  Something that will really make or break me.  I don't think I've ever even come close to overtraining.  It's be nice to see how far I can really go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How could I _not_ try this?!



It sounds like something you could really sink your teeth into.  



> So, by the end of the first two weeks of this program, you will:
> 
> 1) Lose strength
> 
> ...


----------



## tallcall (Jun 23, 2007)

> So, by the end of the first two weeks of this program, you will:
> 
> 1) Lose strength
> 
> ...



The best part is that I'm experiencing #4, 6, and 7 and I'm not on this program. Just try not to kill anyone important (I would hate to see President Cheney).


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It sounds like something you could really sink your teeth into.



Damn straight!  I have the added benefit of already doing items 1 & 7.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, I've been a lazy bastard the last week.  But in all fairness, things have been busy.  My family is taking off for a month, so I can focus on my diet and workouts without much interference.  Aside from a few long working days, that is.

I'll be in Cali from the 3rd through the 8th of July.  Aside from that, I'm really going to just push things as far as I can.

This includes working out every other day without fail.  Plus at least 1 hour of biking per day, every day.

I'm also going to pack my lunch every day and eschew eating out...with the except of my movie going.  I can't _*stand *_to go to a movie and not have my snacks.  Mmmmm...yogurt covered pretzels...gaaaaa...

I'm also going to do my stretching routine every day.

There, that looks like a good list of promises that I can break...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Yup, I've broken several just like them.  It's very satisfying.  

Where in Cali ya headed?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

*HIT, Day 7
*
It's another mixed bag.  I scored on the Squats, had mixed results on the leg supersets, did okay on the Bench, a little under on the Flys, and sucked ass on the CG Press (short 3 reps).

Next workout is the make it or break it workout.  If that workout is sub par, I'm moving on.

I really thought I go farther with this routine.  Oh well, my body told me a long time ago that it responds better to hard and heavy.  But I have to try new things.  Besides, I wouldn't be surprised if these workouts translated into gains on my maxes.


*Biking:* 56 minutes

*Total Time:* 10 minutes, 3 seconds

Squat 
205 @ 7
205 @ 4
205 @ 4

Leg Ext. / Leg Curl
130/90 @ 7/6
130/90 @ 7/4

Bench
150 @ 8

Fly
55 @ 7

GC Press
135 @ 5


25/06/2007


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yup, I've broken several just like them.  It's very satisfying.
> 
> Where in Cali ya headed?





The usual place: the San Fernando valley.  When I say "Cali", I always mean L.A.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Enjoy.

I've passed thru LA, but not spent a lot of time there.  San Diego, however, is my favorite place on the planet.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Squats lookin super strong. I like your routine....looks fun. I just did some sort of rest pause today, but just because I was short on time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah very nice squats DOMS you may just need 2-5 days off lifitng then you can come back with a vengence.


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

Good shit DOMS.  You may not be pleased, but those numbers are pretty damn good.....especially considering it only lasted 10 minutes.

Sounds like you will be way stronger when you eventually switch back to normal routines......

.......except you don't do normal routines, not nearly enough pain involved!?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squats lookin super strong. I like your routine....looks fun. I just did some sort of rest pause today, but just because I was short on time.



Yeah, I'm looking forward to playing around with that workout.  But not until I give it my all on the current routine.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> yeah very nice squats DOMS you may just need 2-5 days off lifitng then you can come back with a vengence.



Thanks for the support, Brutus.  I did take 4 days off (not on purpose) and I still came back weak.  With is very unusual for me.  I've always come back stronger in the past.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Good shit DOMS.  You may not be pleased, but those numbers are pretty damn good.....especially considering it only lasted 10 minutes.


 
Thanks, goob.  It just sucks to think I've stalled.  Especially since I've only done 7 workouts.  Hopefully, it's just a hiccup and not a complete choke.



goob said:


> Sounds like you will be way stronger when you eventually switch back to normal routines......
> 
> .......except you don't do normal routines, not nearly enough pain involved!?



Heh.  That reminds me of the "Abby Normal" scene in _Young Frankenstein_.

The closest thing that I have to "normal" is doing 4x6 of 10-12 sets with 2-3 RIs.  Which has worked very well for me, but I can't do the same thing all of the time.  Plus, there might be something better for me out there.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe a switch is needed, its still an impressive w/o in my opinion!!! Best wishes in whatever you decide my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, Archy!

Any tips for a doing a crazy rest/pause workout?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

I felt that the results from my last workout were so-so, but the DOMS in my quads is an 8 out of 10.  I'm doing the old man shuffle.

Good stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL, old man shuffle!!! I hear ya there!!!

What do ya think about a fullbody routine???


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> LOL, old man shuffle!!! I hear ya there!!!
> 
> What do ya think about a fullbody routine???



I'm game.  What's the time commitment?


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I felt that the results from my last workout were so-so, but the DOMS in my quads is an 8 out of 10.  I'm doing the old man shuffle.
> 
> Good stuff.



I hear ya,,, I did step ups the other leg day and thought, I'll just grab the 20's and make it easy... hahahahaha


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

katt said:


> I hear ya,,, I did step ups the other leg day and thought, I'll just grab the 20's and make it easy... hahahahaha



I'll share a secret with you: Step-ups are the only exercise that I refuse to do for non-technical reasons.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

*Biking:* 1 hour


I woke up late today and didn't do my stretching or mediation.


02/26/2007


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

How do you not get bored biking? I just cannot do it!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> How do you not get bored biking? I just cannot do it!



4 gig MP3 player loaded with audio books on finance. 

Well, there's that, and the rousing game of "dodge the dumb ass motorists" that I play every time I go biking.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha....yeah I know the feeling about dodging cars.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 4 gig MP3 player loaded with audio books on finance.
> 
> Well, there's that, and the rousing game of "dodge the dumb ass motorists" that I play every time I go biking.



I do the same thing. I have my 30gig Zune that is loaded with workout music, training music,  audiobooks, podcast, and smoking music.

I never get bored. 


I repsect you guys for riding bikes. I can't do it. If it doesn't have a motor, I lose interest pretty fast.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

^ mediation.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ mediation.



Exercise for the mind. 

If you really want to know, I'll tell you what I do.  It's a little...different than what most people do.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

I meditate too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> LOL, old man shuffle!!! I hear ya there!!!
> 
> What do ya think about a fullbody routine???



LOL i love the old man shuffle for 1 day then it sucks


----------



## tallcall (Jun 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I meditate too.



Meditation always makes me feel better about everything.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Meditation always makes me feel better about everything.




Medication always makes me feel better about everything.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Medication always makes me feel better about everything.



Well, yeah, that works just fine too!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

*HIT, Day 8*

Nice...

I hit a lot of my targets.  Most importantly, I hit the targets on the big compounds.  Even those that I didn't hit (Upright Row, Tri. Ext. on the second superset) can't bring me down.  Not only did I hit the compounds, but I did it _and_ I shaved off 1 minute and 39 seconds from my last such workout.

I guess it was just a hiccup and not a choke.  

A small clarification: on the supersets that I do while doing HIT, I don't take any rest between any of the four sets. It's just one after another until I'm done.  If you're looking for a pump, that's the way to do it.

For those of you that haven't tried it, PrimaForce's whey is the best whey I've ever had.  It comes in the best flavors I've ever tasted (I have the grape and the watermelon).


*Biking: *57 minutes

*Total Time*: 8 minutes, 12 seconds

Pull-over
90 @ 6

Deadlift
235 @ 7

T-Bar Row
160 @ 8
160 @ 7
160 @ 5

Upright Row
95 @ 7
95 @ 2

EZ Curl / Tri. Ext.
45/40 @ 8/10
45/40 @ 6/10


27/06/2007


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

Great job, DOMS! 

It looks like you are having fun riding too. Niccce.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you set a Pr for total time and ball busting gj man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job, DOMS!
> 
> It looks like you are having fun riding too. Niccce.



Thanks, Bakerboy!

Yep, I really do like riding.  It's way better than doing a stationary bike.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks like you set a Pr for total time and ball busting gj man!



You know, I missed that.  You're right.  That is my best time since I added the second set of Uprights and the second superset.

w00t!  A time PR may not _sound _like much, but I had to work my ass off to get it.


----------



## goob (Jun 28, 2007)

Back on track DOMS. 

Some would say an 8 minute superset was madness.  Some might say brave. Some may say foolhardy.  But all would say outstanding.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Is everything to failure now.....or?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Back on track DOMS.
> 
> Some would say an *8 minute superset* was madness.  Some might say brave. Some may say foolhardy.  But all would say outstanding.



  I never thought of it that way!  

Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Is everything to failure now.....or?



If the number of sets is just one, then I go to failure.  If I do more than two sets, the first is just shy of failure and all rest (sets 2 & 3) are to failure.


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi!     Can't believe that time! Awesome!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

For two mornings straight, I've weighed in at 210.5 pounds.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi!     Can't believe that time! Awesome!




Hi, katt!

I'm able to do it with careful planning.  I actually rehearse my workouts to make sure I've done everything that I can to shave down the time.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?



I've been losing weight, but keep (and raising) my numbers.  It must be a good thing.  But I'd swear that if I'm losing weight, it's not coming off of my gut.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've been losing weight, but keep (and raising) my numbers.  It must be a good thing.  But I'd swear that if I'm losing weight, it's not coming off of my gut.



I'm kinda in the same boat right now only I'm getting leaner but it wasn't coming off on the scale. Then I had a decent jump. It will balance itself out man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

My belly is never the problem for me.....I carry fat in the love handle area....URGH!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother DOMS!!! And a PR is a PR, no matter how you slice it, Great going my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat right now only I'm getting leaner but it wasn't coming off on the scale. Then I had a decent jump. It will balance itself out man, keep up the good work.



Thanks, man.

Tomorrow I'm going to take some measurements to find out if I'm improving or not.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> My belly is never the problem for me.....I carry fat in the love handle area....URGH!



I've got the whole tire.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother DOMS!!! And a PR is a PR, no matter how you slice it, Great going my Friend!!!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Not Safe For Work*






YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Jun 30, 2007)

I love "American Beauty!"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Medication always makes me feel better about everything.


I am a fan of Eastern medication as well  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've been losing weight, but keep (and raising) my numbers. It must be a good thing. But I'd swear that if I'm losing weight, it's not coming off of my gut.


That is a great sign! It is an injustice, but where the fat tends to accumulate is exactly the most difficult place to lose. I'm having the same problem. I've lost 15 lbs since April, but my trouble spots almost look more pronounced .


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've been losing weight, but keep (and raising) my numbers.  It must be a good thing.  But I'd swear that if I'm losing weight, it's not coming off of my gut.



Thats my problem. Wait, I saw the pictures in your journal when you turned 30 and you looked like you had a low BF% then, so I know you probably have a gut.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is a great sign! It is an injustice, but where the fat tends to accumulate is exactly the most difficult place to lose. I'm having the same problem. I've lost 15 lbs since April, but my trouble spots almost look more pronounced .



What's your body fat percentage?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats my problem. Wait, I saw the pictures in your journal when you turned 30 and you looked like you had a low BF% then, *so I know you probably have a gut.*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2007)

*HIT, Day 9*

All-in-all, it was a pretty good workout.  I was a bit shy on the CG Presses, but I was okay with that.  I hit my targets on most everything else.  I'm quite happy with the Squats.

I've turned into a real yeller on the Leg Ext.／Leg Curl superset.  The burn (and the pump) is pretty damn intense, so I found myself being a bit vocal.  Yay for working out at home.

I had to cut my biking short to go to work.  After I cleaned up, I found out that the work had been postponed until tomorrow morning.  So, instead of going to work, I watched the Rise of the Silver Surfer.  To make up for the short biking session, I did another full hour after I got back from the movie.

I'm going to take some measurements tomorrow before breakfast.


*Biking #1:* 40 minutes
*Biking #2:* 57 minutes

*Total Time:* 9 minutes, 57 seconds

Squat
205 @ 8
205 @ 5
205 @ 4

Leg Ext. / Leg Curl
130/90 @ 10/6
130/90 @ 6/4

Bench
150 @ 8

Fly
55 @ 8

CG Press
125 @ 4



30/06/2007


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

When are you going to subscribe for the Tour de France?


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Good stuff DOMS. 

Between your nuclear HIT workouts and the biking, the weight must by dropping off....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> When are you going to subscribe for the Tour de France?



The way I bike, I'd have to sign up for the Tour de Farce.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Good stuff DOMS.
> 
> Between your nuclear HIT workouts and the biking, the weight must by dropping off....



I've dropped about 14 pounds within the last few months.  The really nice thing is that I measured my stomach this morning, and it was 42"!  That's down a full inch since February 5th!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've dropped about 14 pounds within the last few months.  The really nice thing is that I measured my stomach this morning, and it was 42"!  That's down a full inch since February 5th!


Any prognastycations for your progress through December?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's your body fat percentage?


Right now 18-20%


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Your tearing it up like always DOMS!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Lawl forgot the "not". Hahahahaha, I was trying to be nice and supportive and I came across like a total dick instead.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like an impressive workout to me. Even on my good days, I'm not touching some of those numbers. Good job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl forgot the "not". Hahahahaha, I was trying to be nice and supportive and I came across like a total dick instead.



  Don't worry.  DOMS has seen this before.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Excellent progression Brother DOMS!!! Keep at it, your doin Great imo!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

The way I bike, I'd have to sign up for the Tour de Farce.






YouTube Video









 Poetry on two wheels.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Any prognastycations for your progress through December?



More of the same. I'm going to keep on biking to keep my caloric expenditure up and I'm going to stay with the intense workouts.  It's working pretty good so far.  I just need to tighten down on my diet.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Right now 18-20%



How low do you think you have to go before the stomach drops off?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your tearing it up like always DOMS!



Thanks, man!  It what works for me.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl forgot the "not". Hahahahaha, I was trying to be nice and supportive and I came across like a total dick instead.



Like TT said, you're not the first. 

Thanks for the kind words, KelJu!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Looks like an impressive workout to me. Even on my good days, I'm not touching some of those numbers. Good job.



You're coming up way faster than I did.  It seems like the money you spend on a trainer is well worth it!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't worry.  DOMS has seen this before.



No doubt.  He's now part of the exclusive "I put my foot so far down my throat that I kicked myself in the ass" club.  Of which, *you* and *I* are members.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent progression Brother DOMS!!! Keep at it, your doin Great imo!!!



Thanks, big guy!  If I'm doing good, it's because of your input!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> The way I bike, I'd have to sign up for the Tour de Farce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They make that look so easy...  That was great!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not going to workout again until I get back from Cali.







YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not going to workout again until I get back from Cali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Cali-fornia Love!"

"In the citaay of LA...."

Sorry, I love that song!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How low do you think you have to go before the stomach drops off?


Probably around 15%


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How low do you think you have to go before the stomach drops off?


What's your diet these days?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> What's your diet these days?



I eat lard. 

I'm really having a hard time getting my diet down.  My crazy work schedule over the last month or so hasn't helped.  I have stayed away from the really crappy stuff more often.

When I get back, I'm going to try and clamp down again.  No joke, the diet is the hardest part of my training.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

Let me know if you need help


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Let me know if you need help



Thanks, Jodi.  I'm really going to need it.  I have no problem doing hard, crazy, stuff like HIT, but I'm having worlds of trouble getting my diet down.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

PM or email me when you are back.  In the meantime, try to think of ways to make it easier for you to stick to a plan.  Where is it that you are failing etc...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope that didn't come out wrong.........


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2007)

Shhhhh!  I'm quietly seething!





 Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not going to workout again until I get back from Cali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the to end of that. 

"I'm not here to cut a record you dumb cracker"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Jul 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Yeah, happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I eat lard.
> 
> I'm really having a hard time getting my diet down.  My crazy work schedule over the last month or so hasn't helped.  I have stayed away from the really crappy stuff more often.
> 
> When I get back, I'm going to try and clamp down again.  No joke, the diet is the hardest part of my training.



Dont worry, i feel the same way about diet. The training part is fine because you just go to gym, do your stuff, leave, repeat 3x a week. But diet is all day every day. Its hard to keep it right sometimes.

No doubt you can do it though, just need to apply yourself


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Happy belated 4th to you too!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, happy 4th of July everyone!



Happy belated 4th to you, as well.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dont worry, i feel the same way about diet. The training part is fine because you just go to gym, do your stuff, leave, repeat 3x a week. But diet is all day every day. Its hard to keep it right sometimes.
> 
> No doubt you can do it though, just need to apply yourself



Thanks for the vote of confidence, Gaz!  Today was my first step to a healthy diet.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

I was supposed to workout today, but didn't.  Not that I was lazy.  I only had enough time today to workout or to go food shopping (I have _nothing_ in house) and cook it.  

I swore that I wasn't going to let my diet take a backseat my training. So I went shopping and prepared some food.

I purchased wide variety of fruits.  Including strawberries and blueberries.  I like to put them in my low-fat vanilla yogurt.  It's one of my favorite, healthier, foods.

I purchased some flank steak and will purchase some skirt steak tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to making a bourbon marinade.  I also purchased some salmon.

I'm really focusing on the protein.  I eat enough (too much!) carbs.  I figure if I focus on the protein, the carbs and fats will take care of themselves.  Mind you, I'll be eating the good carbs.

So, tonight, instead of working out and then eating out, I did my shopping and ate 2 oz. of beef and 2 oz. of chicken. I also ate 3/4 a cup of low-fat vanilla yogurt with four strawberries and a small handful of blueberries.

Yeah, it's not the best meal, but it's a start.

I cooked some ground beef and chicken in preparation for the next three days meals.  I'll also cook some steak and fish for dinner.  But there's no way I'm going to reheat that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 9, 2007)

It sounds like you did the right thing. Shopping, having healthy food is critical. 
Keep positive, I think you are kicking ass... just keep your eye on the goal and you will get there...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It sounds like you did the right thing. Shopping, having healthy food is critical.
> Keep positive, I think you are kicking ass... just keep your eye on the goal and you will get there...



Thanks, Bakerboy!

It's amazing how people like fufu can exert such iron control on their diets.  

It's not like I'm a slacker with no self-control.  I can, and have, made myself accomplish goals that took an iron will.  Maybe it has to do with the way that I grew up?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

If you think about it guys usually fail on diet and girls usually fail on training.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

I know how it feels to have nothing in the house to eat. I went to the store today and got some eggs, cheese, milk, and gatorade. URGH!


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know how it feels to have nothing in the house to eat. I went to the store today and got some eggs, cheese, milk, and gatorade. URGH!


 
Worst time is waking up with a stinking hangover, needing your food fix, only to find there's nothing and you are'nt well enough to face the outside world.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> If you think about it guys usually fail on diet and girls usually fail on training.



Guys hate a loss of pleasure and girls hate pain?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know how it feels to have nothing in the house to eat. I went to the store today and got some eggs, cheese, milk, and gatorade. URGH!



Out of curiosity, what recipe calls for eggs, cheese, milk and Gatorade?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

I am not happy.

I decided to see how my workouts translated into PRs.  Here's my Squats:

bar @ 10
135 @ 5
205 @ 1
255 @ 1
275 @ 0 - Failed

My old PR, from months ago, was 265. I figured that should have improved.  _*Wrong!*_ I went down faster than a Thai hooker.

That's it, I'm going back to hard and heavy.  My body responds best to that.  That's not to say that HIT hasn't been good to me.  It helped me lean up, but now I want strength and hypertrophy.

So very unhappy...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I am not happy.
> 
> I decided to see how my workouts translated into PRs.  Here's my Squats:
> 
> ...





So how did you ditch the weight when you couldn't come back up? 

Also, don't worry about numbers when doing HIT. You leaned up, now you can  focus on big numbers again. What type of program are you going to switch to,


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So how did you ditch the weight when you couldn't come back up?



I purchased two adjustable-height sawhorses a while back.  They caught it for me. One of my better investments.




KelJu said:


> Also, don't worry about numbers when doing HIT. You leaned up, now you can  focus on big numbers again. What type of program are you going to switch to,



Thanks, man.  

For two to four weeks, I'm going to do a simple 4-6 rep range workout.  With anywhere from 1 to 3 sets.  I'm going to keep my RI at 60 to 90 seconds.

After that, I may do 5x5 again or P/RR/S.

Today wasn't all bad.  I kept to my diet 100%.  Which, for me, was an Herculean effort.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I purchased two adjustable-height sawhorses a while back.  They caught it for me. One of my better investments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, diet is hardest for me to.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks again for you support, KelJu. 


Now I'm going to relax by reading _William Mulholland and the Rise of Los Angeles_. I've read the forward, and it looks to be a very interesting book.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Today wasn't all bad.  I kept to my diet 100%.  Which, for me, was an Herculean effort.



Ive got this image of a giant Hercules guy struggling to stop his hand feeding him a burger 

But yeah, keeping to diets is tougher than any workout.

Thats pretty annoying about the squat thing though, im sure youll nail it though. Do some Westside, that took my lifts up by quite a lot.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ive got this image of a giant Hercules guy struggling to stop his hand feeding him a burger





That reminds me of part of a comedians (Richard Jennings?) routine.

He used a New York accent.  Quoted from memory:

I have a new diet tape.  It's not an audio tape.  It's not a video tape.  It's duct tape for your fat greasy mouth.  The program is called "Put down that food, you fat fuck!"


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats what i tell crazy women friends:

"Try the PFFDF diet."

"Whats that?"

"Put the Fucking Fork Down, Fatty."


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Maybe time to get away from the hit workouts. I see more size than anything from them. I normally dont get to much of a strength gain.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your not happy, Hope HIT did somethin for ya my Friend!!! Best Wishes on your new routine BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Maybe time to get away from the hit workouts. I see more size than anything from them. I normally dont get to much of a strength gain.



I'm beginning to think that HIT isn't for everyone.  I don't think that this routine is beneficial (other than for weight loss) for beginners like myself.  

5x5 was just the opposite, it's a great workout for beginners, just not for advanced lifters.

Once I've some more quality time under my belt, I'll come back to HIT.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry to hear about your not happy, Hope HIT did somethin for ya my Friend!!! Best Wishes on your new routine BRother DOMS!!!



Heck yes, Brother Archangel!  I lost 14 pounds, and two inches off my waist!  That didn't help with my max lifts, but I'm certainly not going to cry about it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2007)

I know I am little late here.  

But I am sure we all experience the diet toughness.  Like was stated earlier it is an everday all day occurrence.  That is where organization is the key;  have a schedule of foods, and prepare them in advance.  If you are prepared then there is less of a chance to wander off the trail to some shitty food.  

This is coming from a food addict,  I know how easy it is to vier off course.  

JMO


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I know I am little late here.
> 
> But I am sure we all experience the diet toughness.  Like was stated earlier it is an everday all day occurrence.  That is where organization is the key;  have a schedule of foods, and prepare them in advance.  If you are prepared then there is less of a chance to wander off the trail to some shitty food.
> 
> ...



I'm with on you this 100%!  I've started by actively reprioritizing my food preparation to the top of the list.

I started this on Monday, and I've been doing pretty damn good so far.  Not only that, but the food is better. 

If you, or anyone else, has any food suggestions, I'd be happy to hear them!  Jodi has already given me a lot of them, but I'd like more.  Especially, salad dressings.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Out of curiosity, what recipe calls for eggs, cheese, milk and Gatorade?



Gatorade omelette.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2007)

Can't help much with Dressings.  I use Newman's Own.

Breakie for me is:

Eggs White and whole
Ezekiel Bread
Salsa
And some Fruit

I usually have a couple of Shakes during the day, 
PP, Oatbran, Yogurt, Milled Flaxseed, Berries, Skim Milk.

Then some Salad, with Shrimp or Chicken, and Some Rice.

Then dinner at home Some Dead animal, Potatoes/rice/some carb, veggies

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was supposed to workout today, but didn't.  Not that I was lazy.  I only had enough time today to workout or to go food shopping (I have _nothing_ in house) and cook it.
> 
> I swore that I wasn't going to let my diet take a backseat my training. So I went shopping and prepared some food.
> 
> ...


Very cool!  So what you got planned for the diet?


----------



## goob (Jul 12, 2007)

C'mon DOMS where's the next WMD workout???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm beginning to think that HIT isn't for everyone. I don't think that this routine is beneficial (other than for weight loss) for beginners like myself.
> 
> 5x5 was just the opposite, it's a great workout for beginners, just not for advanced lifters.
> 
> Once I've some more quality time under my belt, I'll come back to HIT.


I think you hit the nail on the head here.  HIT is not for beginners. It is more for immediate to advanced trainers to break thru a plateau.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head here.  HIT is not for beginners. It is more for immediate to advanced trainers to break thru a plateau.



It helped me gain size but i remember always feeling like shit on it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Heck yes, Brother Archangel!  I lost 14 pounds, and two inches off my waist!  That didn't help with my max lifts, but I'm certainly not going to cry about it.


Well, you can't expect to lose 14 pounds, 2 inches of your waist _and_ make strength or size gains at the same time!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

HIT is always fun, but like you said, it isn't for beginners.  

I started doing it because with school, finals, work, etc. it was hard to be in the gym so often.  What I began to find out is that it took so much mental focus and energy that my preparation, thinking, breathing, and eating the workouts took just as much time, if not more.

I'll venture back to it one of these days, but the reason it worked so well for idols of mine like Casey Viator is very simple.  He didn't do anything besides workout three times per week.  He slept, ate, relaxed, didn't work, didn't have to think.  When you have an unlimited amount of energy, Arthur Jones holding you hostage for reps at gunpoint, and your life/salary in the bodybuilding business riding on it, you're going to have a good fucking workout.

I wish someone would put a gun to my head while squatting for a set.  It'd be PR galore.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

For the record, I'm not taking anything away from Casey.  He's my all-time favorite bodybuilder and I'd do anything that wasn't gay to meet him.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Gatorade omelette.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Can't help much with Dressings.  I use Newman's Own.
> 
> Breakie for me is:
> 
> ...



I really like the shake idea!  How about some good sauce ideas?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Very cool!  So what you got planned for the diet?



Thank, Jodi!

Right now I eat four times a day.  Yeah, it's the not six time I should be eating, but I was failing too often while trying to do that.

My meals for the past week:

1: eggs, ground beef, and spinach leaves (I've found that I like to snack on these, too).

2. Walnuts, fruits, and veggies

3. Home-made chicken salad and veggies

4. Steak, chicken, or fish; a small salad; a cup and a half of low-fat yogurt with chopped up fruit.

I did pretty good this week.  Can you recommend a plan based around this?

Thanks again for all your help, Jodi!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

goob said:


> C'mon DOMS where's the next WMD workout???



 

No more WMD workouts for right now.  

I'll tell you what my next workout is, but you have to promise not to tell Stewart.  He'd stop dating me if he found out.

...

I'm going to do the 5x5 again.    I'm not sure that you were here the last time I did it.  God, I love that routine.  I made _great _gains on it and it's also mentally fun.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head here.  HIT is not for beginners. It is more for immediate to advanced trainers to break thru a plateau.



Yep, that's it.  I had a lot of fun doing HIT, though.  Trying to shave off a few more seconds each workout, and trying to pack more in.

I'm most certainly going to do it again!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, I can come up with something around that.  What about complex carbs though like oats etc.....

Send me your stats. 

I see you like that egg/beef/spinach combo  One of my favs too.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It helped me gain size but i remember always feeling like shit on it.



Some people don't take to well to it.  I think it was Double D that would puke after each workout.  I think it's because the weights that he uses are so high.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Well, you can't expect to lose 14 pounds, 2 inches of your waist _and_ make strength or size gains at the same time!



Yeah, I know that, but that doesn't mean that can't be bummed about it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> HIT is always fun, but like you said, it isn't for beginners.
> 
> I started doing it because with school, finals, work, etc. it was hard to be in the gym so often.  What I began to find out is that it took so much mental focus and energy that my preparation, thinking, breathing, and eating the workouts took just as much time, if not more.
> 
> ...



How long have you been working out?  I floundered for a year and half or so.  But I've been solid at it for a bit over a year.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> For the record, I'm not taking anything away from Casey.  He's my all-time favorite bodybuilder and I'd do anything that wasn't gay to meet him.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yeah, I can come up with something around that.  What about complex carbs though like oats etc.....
> 
> Send me your stats.
> 
> I see you like that egg/beef/spinach combo  One of my favs too.



Surprising, for me, it's pretty yummy.  Considering that I puked up some spinach when I was 6, and didn't eat it again for over 20 years.

I put oats in my pre-, and post-, workout shakes, sometimes.  But I don't like the texture.  uke:


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How long have you been working out?  I floundered for a year and half or so.  But I've been solid at it for a bit over a year.



I've been working out consistently since I was a freshman in high school.  Baseball coach told me I wasn't "big enough," I got cut from the team and have had a chip on my shoulder ever since.  I wouldn't care if I didn't deserve to make the team, but there were alot of politics involved and it killed me.

I'd love to go back to him now just to see if I'm "big enough."  God I hate that guy.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Brother DOMS, Best Wishes on the 5x5 my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been working out consistently since I was a freshman in high school.  Baseball coach told me I wasn't "big enough," I got cut from the team and have had a chip on my shoulder ever since.  I wouldn't care if I didn't deserve to make the team, but there were alot of politics involved and it killed me.
> 
> I'd love to go back to him now just to see if I'm "big enough."  God I hate that guy.



Sorry to hear that, man.  Take solace in the fact that people that make poor calls tend to have poor lives.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DOMS, Best Wishes on the 5x5 my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!  I hope your weekend is going well, too.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2007)

*Strength Assessment*

Well, I've lost a bit of my strength.  At this point, that wasn't much of a surprise.

I did a test day of 5x5.  I lost about 8% on my Squats,  almost 10% on my Bench, and a sickening 19% on Rows.  I'm not that bothered though...muscle memory and all that.

I used an RI of 2 minutes and a x/x/x/x tempo.


Squat
125 @ 5
155 @ 5
185 @ 5
215 @ 5
245 @ 5 (I really had to push for this)

Bench
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 4

Row
90 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
155 @ 5
174 @ 4


14/07/2007


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2007)

One of the best show ever to grace the television.






YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Cabbage rolls are good if you use lean ground beef and use brown rice.
Stiry fry is good if you make it yourself.
Also, you could make a spicy hummus and use it as a dip on raw veggies like celery, carrots and broccoli
An easy dressing- Udos, flax, or hemp oil mixed with fresh lemon juice and chopped fresh herbs with a dash of sea salt. shake it all up it a glass jar.
Steamed salmon with lemon and sea salt, steamed rams and broccoli is always quick and easy...
Just a few ideas...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)

You make me laugh DOMS. You are so hard on yourself. Why is that?
5 x 5. That's going to be super tough- but,alas, you are tough and a bit crazy lol so I'm sure you can make it work. All the best DOMS. 
You got heart and guts- that's for sure.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

gut squats


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks good from where i'm standing DOMS.  Especially the squats.

Within no time you'll be back to bustin PR's like fufu with a permanent intravenous feed of nadralone.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

DOMS stay strong buddy youll be hitting a peak soon.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Cabbage rolls are good if you use lean ground beef and use brown rice.
> Stiry fry is good if you make it yourself.
> Also, you could make a spicy hummus and use it as a dip on raw veggies like celery, carrots and broccoli
> An easy dressing- Udos, flax, or hemp oil mixed with fresh lemon juice and chopped fresh herbs with a dash of sea salt. shake it all up it a glass jar.
> ...



Thanks, Bakerboy!  Those all sound pretty good.  Well...almost all of them...

I'm not sure why or how, but as a child, I thought that hummus as a synonym for feces.  Even as an adult, that thought lurks in the back of my mind. 

But I shall overcome!  I'll buy some this week and try it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You make me laugh DOMS. You are so hard on yourself. Why is that?
> 5 x 5. That's going to be super tough- but,alas, you are tough and a bit crazy lol so I'm sure you can make it work. All the best DOMS.
> You got heart and guts- that's for sure.



I don't think that I was that hard on myself.  

I don't know if you're aware, but I've done 5x5 (the Mad Cow variant) before.  I made some _very _good gains on it.  I think I made it too week 7, day 1.  My goal was week 5, day 1.

Thanks for the support, man!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> gut squats



Thanks, fufu.  

I notice that you're not around that much anymore.  Are you cheating on me?!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Looks good from where i'm standing DOMS.  Especially the squats.



Thanks, goob.  It's just that I lost some off my PR.  But I'll get it back!  And more!



goob said:


> Within no time you'll be back to bustin PR's like fufu with a permanent intravenous feed of nadralone.....



Hell no!  If I tried to bust out the PRs like fufu, my uterus would fall out!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> DOMS stay strong buddy youll be hitting a peak soon.




Thanks, man!

See, this is why I'm always recommending that people start journals. 

My plan is to hit PRs in week 6 or so.  I hit PRs on week 5 last time, but I'm coming in from what essentially was a cut (15 pounds).  So I'll need some more ramp-up time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not sure why or how, but as a child, I thought that hummus as a synonym for feces.



Isn't it a synonym for blow job, as in "I went to a party and got a few hummus from some hot chicks."


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Isn't it a synonym for blow job, as in "I went to a party and got a few hummus from some hot chicks."



That's a "hummer."  Which brings up the age old question:  Who in the hell would name a car after a blowjob?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

^ LOL!!!

Best Wishes on the 5x5 my Friend!!! You'll do Great I'm sure!!!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a "hummer."  Which brings up the age old question:  Who in the hell would name a car after a blowjob?



Hummer H3 - three times the "load!"


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> ^ LOL!!!



I just realized the answer to my own question!

Q. Why would you name a car after the blowjob?
A. Because it blows.



Archangel said:


> Best Wishes on the 5x5 my Friend!!! You'll do Great I'm sure!!!



Thanks, man!  I remember your support the last time that I did these.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hummer H3 - three times the "load!"





New slogan: It blows more than any other car!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Your strength will be kicking ass in no time!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> New slogan: It blows more than any other car!



3 times the blowing power of your normal SUV.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't worry about it.  You'll bounce right back in no time!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Anything that can be lost, can be gained again young DOMS-hopper.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I really like the shake idea!  How about some good sauce ideas?



I never really use sauce. 

Seasoning is where it is at.  Try Mrs. Dash Seasoning.

Or I use mustard.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thank, Jodi!
> 
> Right now I eat four times a day.  Yeah, it's the not six time I should be eating, but I was failing too often while trying to do that.
> 
> ...



Throw in a couple of shakes and you are set


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yeah, I can come up with something around that.  What about complex carbs though like oats etc.....
> 
> Send me your stats.
> 
> * I see you like that egg/beef/spinach combo  One of my favs too.*



Is this some kind of meatloaf thing?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

No, it's an egg scramble


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

That sounds awesome. How do your prepare the eggs, beef, and spinach? That sounds like something I could cook up. I cook some mean ass omelets.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That sounds awesome. How do your prepare the eggs, beef, and spinach? That sounds like something I could cook up. I cook some mean ass omelets.


I'm working on both you and DOM's diet plan tonight.  If you like this meal, I can add it to yours too   I'll provide cooking instructions like I did for DOMS as well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm working on both you and DOM's diet plan tonight. If you like this meal, I can add it to yours too  I'll provide cooking instructions like I did for DOMS as well


I'd be interested in that as well. I love beef, eggs and spinach, so I imagine all three together would be awesome.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm working on both you and DOM's diet plan tonight.  If you like this meal, I can add it to yours too   I'll provide cooking instructions like I did for DOMS as well



Your the greatest! Yeah, I would definitely like that added to my plan.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I want to see it.  Dammit.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

Quite simple 

Take ground beef and scramble in frying pan like you are making taco meat.  Add your own spices to it.....garlic, hot stuff, salt peppter etc... whatever you want. Add spinach and sauté until wilted.  Pour whipped eggs over beef and spinach and scramble up like scrambled eggs.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't worry about it.  You'll bounce right back in no time!



Thanks Jersey!  I'm confident that the 5x5 will help me get it back and more.

Oh, and of the last few days, I'm down to 208.5 pounds.  That's a little over 15 pounds down in the last four months.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

So what is the next training endeavor?  Or did I miss it?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Anything that can be lost, can be gained again young DOMS-hopper.



Thanks, Gaz.


Your post reminded me of this movie (which I really like):






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So what is the next training endeavor?  Or did I miss it?



I'm going back to 5x5.  That should help me recoup my losses from cutting and make some new PRs.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

I mentioned it in the Crap thread, but it bears repeating here: The new season of Dexter has started.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

*Rant Time*

Last night I was going to workout, but n-o-o-o-o...I had to be the nice guy and get shit on.

A neighbor asked if she could use my computer to check out a website (she doesn't have internet access).  I said that she could.  I'm willing to give up my computer, and my home office, for an hour or so.

_Two hours_ later, she asked if her friend could come over to help on the website.  Being a consummate host, I said that she could.  _An hour_ after that, her dumb-ass friend wanted to logout of Hotmail, so she _turned off my fucking computer!_

I run Ubuntu (a flavor of Linux).  I have *four *virtual desktops with all of my options trading, programming, videos, and various other programs open.  I never turn off my computer. _*Ever*_.  And she decided to logout of Hotmail by shutting off my computer!

I'm going to buy a hacksaw and shovel.

Why yes, my lawn is growing well...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

So did you shove her?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

You did all that and she didn't even show you her beef curtains?  What a bitch.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So did you shove her?



I'm not getting the reference.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You did all that and she didn't even show you her beef curtains?  What a bitch.



I don't want to see _her _beef curtains.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG that would totally piss me off too.  To not even talk to you first about .....doesn't she know you work in the field?

Who the hell logs out of things by shutting down a computer any?  Talk about stupidity.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not getting the reference.



This thread


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

Let that be a life lesson for you, DOMS. This world isn't nice. 

True story.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Let that be a life lesson for you, DOMS. This world isn't nice.
> 
> True story.



Oh, the world can be pretty nice, it's the people that suck.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

I not 100% yet, but I'm going to workout tonight.  And the only the thing anyone but myself will be doing with my computer is being bludgeoned to death with it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend, enjoy the 5x5 Brother DOMS!!!

I LOVE DEXTER, thats a GREAT SHow!!!
I'm hooked now on John from Cincinnati!!!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



God I love that clip, there is a reporter at my station who acts exactly like Chris Farley (kind of looks like him too). He always gets angry when we say that, but his hand movements and mannerisms are right on the button, we get a good laugh when he describes exactly where the huge fire took place (down by the river? - as he's motioning repeatedly with his free hand).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I not 100% yet, but I'm going to workout tonight.



Were you able to muster enough energy for the workout?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Were you able to muster enough energy for the workout?


No. 

I worked late and my head felt that I needed to have more mucous.

I think it's game on today.


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No.
> 
> I worked late and my head felt that I needed to have more mucous.
> 
> I think it's game on today.


 
C'mon DOMS, suck it up.  It's not like "the master of pain" to be a-slackin'.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2007)

goob said:


> C'mon DOMS, suck it up.  It's not like "the master of pain" to be a-slackin'.



I'm not really slacking.  It's just that I'm starting a new routine (more or less) and I don't want any negative associations.  Trust me, that stuff happens.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, well just don't let it happen for weeks..


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2007)

*Week 1, Day 1:  Humility, the bitter pill.*

I cut back my numbers in preparation for this routine, but it wasn't even close enough.  I couldn't even do these numbers.

I'm trying not to feel too down.  After all, I did lose 15 pounds, so it makes sense that my numbers would go down, too.  I mean, I _look_ like I have more muscle by virtue of having less fat, which is great...even if it means that a 6 year-old girl could make me her bitch.

So, I'll have to revise my numbers down and just keep on, keeping on.

I used a 2 minute RI.  After having no real RI for so long, that 2 minutes takes a long time.

My total workout time was around 40 minutes.

Biking: 1 hour

Squat
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
205 @ 5
230 @ 3

Bench
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
140 @ 4

T-Bar Row
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 4

21/07/2007


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

You're workout looks good Doms!  Isn't that funny about when you cut, you look bigger??   I find that also when I'm dieting, people are saying, "you're so huge".. I'm like,,, "I'm so small "


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, well just don't let it happen for weeks..



Sir, yes sir!
















Please don't hurt me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Good job DOMS! I think that looks like a super tough wo!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, way to go DOMS! Kick that 6 year olds butt!


----------



## goob (Jul 22, 2007)

He's back!   Great stuff DOMS.

Must feel very strange going from 8 minute workouts to 40 minutes.  Must be like doing a marathon for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, well just don't let it happen for weeks..



It looks like we have a nomination for "Mistress of Pain".


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

I like that workout much better! How did that feel compared?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like that workout much better! How did that feel compared?



Why do you like that workout better?

I had to keep from falling asleep between sets.  I was actually a little bored.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Haha...I like low reps with long rest periods! Dont know why, its the powerlifter in me I guess....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha...I like low reps with long rest periods! Dont know why, its the powerlifter in me I guess....



It seems that low reps, high RIs give me the most bang for my buck.  But I have to try new things, too.

Plus, HIT was a hell of a lot of fun!  You should try it just once.  Oh, and, just in case, bring a bucket.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Haha....I have did it a few times and each time I have puked. I sometimes throw some rest pauses around and they are fun!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

great workout their DOMS! I feel the same with longer RIs but when your doing heavy lifting and feel like king-shit its definitely worth it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Brother DOMS, that was an Awesome w/o, why you upset??? Keep your chin up and your heart light my Friend!!!

Remember you where cutting like you have said, and your #'s where still VERY Good imo!!! Give it about 2 weeks and you'll be throwin around #'s that will make your head spin!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout their DOMS! I feel the same with longer RIs but when your doing heavy lifting and feel like king-shit its definitely worth it!




No doubt, man!  But it _so_ boring...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DOMS, that was an Awesome w/o, why you upset??? Keep your chin up and your heart light my Friend!!!
> 
> Remember you where cutting like you have said, and your #'s where still VERY Good imo!!! Give it about 2 weeks and you'll be throwin around #'s that will make your head spin!!!



I'm not too upset.  And I believe your correct.  I think I'll gain it back fast enough.

Thanks for the support Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2007)

*Week 1, Day 2: The Schmuck
*
I'm a schmuck.  Instead of doing Deads like I suppose to, I ended up doing T-Bar Rows.  At some point in my workout, I went on autopilot and did the same exercise that I've done for so long.

Oh well, at least I hit some half-way decent numbers when I did them...

I took my usual 2 minute nap between sets.

I had too much to do, so I omitted my usual bike ride.  I feel like I was cheated. 

Overall, I'm happy with the workout.  Even though the numbers are well below my PRs, I've finally found the foundation from which I'll workout my way back up, and beyond.

Squat
110 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 5
165 @ 5

Incline Bench
75 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
120 @ 5

T-Bar Rows (should have been Deads)
115 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 5
185 @ 5

24/07/2007


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that workout.  Get the deads in next time.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Haha, Like your headline: The Schmuck.

Nothing to be ashamed of there DOMS, You'll be back to torturing yourself Guantanamo style in no time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Agree w/ all the above!!! Keep it up BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much... I do that also...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking good. How is your body doing DOMS wise? You are doing the Squat, Bench, Dead 3 x a week right?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't worry DOMS, my brain goes on autopilot a lot. Sometimes I have no idea how I get to and from work everyday (autopilot).


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

nice workout DOMS! way to go with those T-bar rows


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2007)

Diet feedback?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

Good stuff DOMS! The big 3 FTW!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Diet feedback?



Is there anything special about DOMS or Kelju's diet?

Just curious on your suggestions, that is all


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2007)

No just the normal stuff.  I just made tried to base it off foods they prefer to eat.  They both wanted a lower carb diet because they felt it was easier to handle so that's what I did.


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Hows the 5x5 program working for you DOMS?  Getting back to your limits again?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nothing wrong with that workout.  Get the deads in next time.



Thanks, man!  I just feel like I cheated myself.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, Like your headline: The Schmuck.
> 
> Nothing to be ashamed of there DOMS, You'll be back to torturing yourself Guantanamo style in no time.



I love the 5x5 program because it ratchets up the pain at a great pace.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Agree w/ all the above!!! Keep it up BRother DOMS!!!



Thanks for the support, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> I wouldn't worry too much... I do that also...



Hit autopilot?  I've done it plenty of times.  Sometime FTW.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good. How is your body doing DOMS wise? You are doing the Squat, Bench, Dead 3 x a week right?



Yep.  Although, as you can see, there are big gaps between my workouts.  Which has come to an end.  The work that I was (over) doing, has let up.

Now I can really push it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Don't worry DOMS, my brain goes on autopilot a lot. Sometimes I have no idea how I get to and from work everyday (autopilot).



Heh.  I seldom go on autopilot when I'm driving.  I drive was too fast, and aggressive, for that!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout DOMS! way to go with those T-bar rows



Thank, man!  Yeah, I did the wrong exercise, but it's better than I've done in a while.  Sadly, it's no where near my PR.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Diet feedback?



I like the menu, but have had trouble keeping to it, due to my work.  But, as I've stated earlier, that's done with.  Now it's back to my goal of a 100% perfect diet.

I've taken to eating spinach leaves raw throughout the day.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Good stuff DOMS! The big 3 FTW!



Thanks, man.  I really like the 5x5 for the big compound lifts it uses.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

goob said:


> Hows the 5x5 program working for you DOMS?  Getting back to your limits again?



I can't say yet.  I've been bad at regularity.  But that's over with!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2007)

*Week 1, Day 3: The Underachiever*

Well, I had a solid workout, but it's way below my PRs.  What's worse is that a six year-old girl said that if she sees my on the street again, she'll make me toss my own salad. 

All-in-all, it really was a solid workout.  I've really found my base (with the exception of Deads).  So it's onwards and upwards.

I did my usual 2 minutes of interpretive dance between sets. I used a x/x/x/x tempo.

I'm spending a lot more of my time working on my options, so I'm not going to bike as often as I used to.


Squat
110 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 5
195 @ 5
230 @ 5
165 @ 5

Bench
70 @ 5
85 @ 5
105 @ 5
120 @ 5
145 @ 5
105 @ 5

T-Bar Row
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
155 @ 5
115 @ 5


31/07/2007


----------



## tallcall (Jul 31, 2007)

Not bad DOMS, keep it coming!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2007)

Good work DOMS!


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi DOMS havent talked to you in forever....I like the squat work in here.


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

6 x 5?????  Only DOMS would chuck another set ontop of an already challenging set-up.

Don't worry too much about that little girl, she's already fucked me up twice, and last i heard she made Bonecrusher cry like a baby.  That bitch gets around.

Good stuff DOMS,  Those squats must of hurt.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Not bad DOMS, keep it coming!



Thanks, man.  I really dig it as the weeks progress on the 5x5.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good work DOMS!



Thanks, Jersey!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi DOMS havent talked to you in forever....I like the squat work in here.



Thanks, man.

Where the hell have you been?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

goob said:


> 6 x 5?????  Only DOMS would chuck another set ontop of an already challenging set-up.


 
Ahhhh...dammit!

The last two sets should have been 3 reps and then 8 reps!

Dammit!



goob said:


> Don't worry too much about that little girl, she's already fucked me up twice, and last i heard she made Bonecrusher cry like a baby.  That bitch gets around.


 




goob said:


> Good stuff DOMS,  Those squats must of hurt.



Yep.  But they still don't come close a 5 set of dropsets.  You want some pain?  There it is!  I did 220, dropping 20 pounds per set for a total of 5 ATG sets.

When I was done, I hit the ground and didn't get up for 5 minutes.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Don't worry too much about that little girl, she's already fucked me up twice


You too?  

I say we gang up and go medieval on her ass.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 1, 2007)

workouts are looking good DOMS, keep it going!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You too?
> 
> I say we gang up and go medieval on her ass.



I just talked to her the other day, she's told me she could DL more than me! That bitch has got to go.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> workouts are looking good DOMS, keep it going!



Thanks, man.  The 5x5 is by far one of my favorite routines to do.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Brother DOMS!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2007)

*Week 2, Day 1: Looking good, Billy Ray! Feeling good, Louie. Feeling good, Louis! *

I'm starting to feel a lot better about working out. I'm still well off of my PRs, but I'm starting to gain ground.

I am however, still not very sure about my Squats. The Bench was well within my abilities, which made much feel that much better.  Much like the Squats, my T-Bars felt a little rough, as well.

As usual, I did two minutes of calligraphy between sets.


Squat
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 5
200 @ 5
230 @ 5

Bench
70 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5

T-Bar Row
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 5


03/08/2007


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice work DOMS!  Everything's creeping up like Bigdyl from the rear with cholroform.....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

Or a big plastic bag, like I said in another thread!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work DOMS!  Everything's creeping up like Bigdyl from the rear with cholroform.....



LOL excellent. You look like your Doing great DOMS


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work DOMS!


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

good job!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

I gotta play catch up...you only do 3 movements?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 5, 2007)

everything is looking good DOMS, those numbers are rising!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work DOMS!  Everything's creeping up like Bigdyl from the rear with cholroform.....



That happens practically every other day...

Thanks, goob!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Or a big plastic bag, like I said in another thread!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL excellent. You look like your Doing great DOMS



Thanks, man!  You're not doing too shabby, yourself!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Keep up the good work DOMS!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I gotta play catch up...you only do 3 movements?



I'm doing the Bill Starr 5x5 (Mad Cow variant).  I did this in my last journal and made some great gains.

I do the basics, and lots of them.  The weight increases 2.5% per week, compounded.

Man, I really like this routine!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> everything is looking good DOMS, those numbers are rising!



Thanks, Scarface!  That was why I went back to the 5x5.  I knew it would work them weight up in a way that would be quick.  I'm going to go for some PRs 4 weeks or so.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Week 2, Day 2:  Deads!*

It's the first time that I've done Deads in a very long time.  Man, I've missed them.

Nothing was anywhere near stressful.  This is heartening, in that it means I'm starting to recover some strength.

On an odd note, I seem to have developed a pop in my right knee.  There's no pain, just sound. 

As usual, I did 2 minutes of finger painting between sets.


Squat 
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 5
170 @ 5

Incline Bench
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
110 @ 5
125 @ 5

Deadlift
120 @ 5
145 @ 5
165 @ 5
190 @ 5


02/08/2007


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanted to save this in my journal.  Me as a Simpson character.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wanted to save this in my journal.  Me as a Simpson character.



Lawl, it really looks like you.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 5, 2007)

Tu es Rico Suave! 

I'm just trying to learn to speak Wal-Mart in time for the official language change over!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good program.. kicked my ass too.


I hate the volume...lol

Its so high for me!


But none the less.. a great program for putting up big numbers.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Week 2, Day 2:  Deads!*
> 
> There's no pain, just sound.



You should hear me in the mornings... I sound like a bowl of rice crispys!!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice workout DOMS.  This mad cow stuff sounds like it suits you to a T.

May I suggest oregami as your next between sets activity.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

That workout looks kick ass! Your numbers coming along well?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Great w/o Brother DOMS!!! Hope the knee is ok, how wide is your stance and how do you point your feet??? Looks like your responding Excellently to the new routine!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

That finger painting sounds intense man  hopefully that knee pop will just go away.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, it really looks like you.



That "Simpsonize Me" thing is pretty damn good.  You should see goob's pic.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Good program.. kicked my ass too.
> 
> 
> I hate the volume...lol
> ...



That's strange, I was of the opinion that this routine wasn't suited to more advanced lifters. 

How long ago did you do it?  Did you make good gains?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Tu es Rico Suave!



Yeah, but would you hit it?



tallcall said:


> I'm just trying to learn to speak Wal-Mart in time for the official language change over!



Don't even get me started...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> You should hear me in the mornings... I sound like a bowl of rice crispys!!



I have heard in you in the mornings, but you're not supposed to know about that.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workout DOMS.  This mad cow stuff sounds like it suits you to a T.


 
I really do like it.  I did it in my last journal and made several new PRs.  I couldn't help but come back to it.  Plus it'll help me regain the strength that I've lost.




goob said:


> May I suggest oregami as your next between sets activity.



You know, if I had the time, I really would learn origami.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> That workout looks kick ass! Your numbers coming along well?



Thanks, DD.

Yep, they're starting to climb.  I'm positive that I'll be hitting new PRs in a month or so.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother DOMS!!! Hope the knee is ok, how wide is your stance and how do you point your feet??? Looks like your responding Excellently to the new routine!!!



I go quite wide.  I pull sumo style.  My feet point out by 10 degrees or so. 

I'm not that worried about the sound.  I'll just see how it plays out.

Yep, me and the 5x5 are getting along well. 

Thanks, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That finger painting sounds intense man  hopefully that knee pop will just go away.



I think I hyper-extended my pinkie. 

I'm sure the sound will go away.  It went away in my right shoulder.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but would you hit it?



It's like Michael Jackson said "Just Beat It!"


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

*Week 2, Day 3: I've Been Jacked*

I know I've been doing better...but what the hell happened to my strength?!  Did somebody steal it?!  I use to do 265 @ 5 on Squats, no sweat.  Now I'm pushing to get 230 up!  Geez this blows...

Oh well.  In any case, things are coming up. I just checked the spreadsheet.  Apparently, I won't be seeing any PRs for 7 weeks or so. 

As usual, I did two minutes of fufu stalking between sets.

Squat
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 5
200 @ 5
235 @ 3
170 @ 8

Bench Press
70 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 3
105 @ 8

T-Bar Row
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
135 @ 5
160 @ 3
120 @ 8


07/08/2007


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

In 7 weeks you'll be moving mountains.   Still, a 235 squat is not to be sniffed at in my book.  GJ.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Muscle memory man youll be fine and back to where you before fast.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah Doms,, I took a little of your strength from ya,,, thought you wouldn't mind, seeing you're down by the river and all...  probably skinny dipping

honestly,, that is a great workout !


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Whatever you say, man, things are looking good in here! You're consistent, and you KNOW what you've gotta do. Just keep that focus, and in no time youll be back up there.

Im in a similar situation, setbacks suck.

Hows things outside the barbell?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

Despite on DOMS rage, he is still just a rat in a cage.

I'm loving the basic, compound work, bro.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

goob said:


> In 7 weeks you'll be moving mountains.   Still, a 235 squat is not to be sniffed at in my book.  GJ.



Thanks, goob.  Yeah, I know my numbers aren't that bad...but they're so far from my PRs.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Muscle memory man youll be fine and back to where you before fast.



Thanks, man.

Wait a tick!  I read in your journal about how hot your getting...is this a come on?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah Doms,, I took a little of your strength from ya,,, thought you wouldn't mind, seeing you're down by the river and all...  probably skinny dipping
> 
> But all I had was a little...
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Whatever you say, man, things are looking good in here! You're consistent, and you KNOW what you've gotta do. Just keep that focus, and in no time youll be back up there.
> 
> Im in a similar situation, setbacks suck.



Thanks, Gaz.  Yeah, I know we all have setbacks, but half the fun of those is being able to bitch. 



Gazhole said:


> Hows things outside the barbell?



Going mighty damn fine.  I'm almost three weeks into my paper trading, which is going okay.

Oh, and I'm trying to start a running routine, too.

How about yourself?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Despite on DOMS rage, he is still just a rat in a cage.
> 
> I'm loving the basic, compound work, bro.



Same here.  Yet one more reason why I like the 5x5!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

I stumble across this old post of mine:

I know I shouldn't, but I really looking forward to having a Democrat for President. He'll be similar to John Kerry and all that that implies. He'll be a kind gentle soul. He'll say all the politically correct things. He'll talk about how he abhors war and how he plans to pull out, and stay away, from all conflicts. He'll do whatever the UN tells him in the spirit of global cooperation. He'll kiss the babies and shake hand with the disabled. In short, he'll be the perfect, and superfluous, liberal president.

Then the attacks abroad will start. American's on vacation will be killed and the president will use harsh words on television. More Americans will be killed and the president will write a letter to the UN asking what to do. Serious words will be traded back and forth about what to do and the killings will go on.

Emboldened by their success, the enemy will, once again, launch an attack on American soil. Many Americans will die, perhaps in the thousands. The attack may be poison in the drinking system, a chemical weapon used at a large gathering, a dirty bomb, or maybe just the tried and true flying a plane into building. Whatever the weapon, many Americans will die. The liberal president will call for calm and say things like, "If we only reach out with love to these misunderstood people, the attacks will end." The politicians at the UN will harrumph for many days. Europeans will laud the US for it's moral fiber by not retaliating.

One can only hope that when an attack does come, that it will happen in one of the bastions of liberalism.  

I hear San Francisco is a nice place to visit.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

It's just good to see you keep at it DOMS.  We all go forward then back a little then burst forward again.  If it was easy there would be no fat asses.  You being driven will just keep at it and get where you have decided you must go.  Lol ... and we get to watch


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Week 2, Day 3: I've Been Jacked*
> 
> I know I've been doing better...but what the hell happened to my strength?!  Did somebody steal it?!  I use to do 265 @ 5 on Squats, no sweat.  Now I'm pushing to get 230 up!  Geez this blows...
> 
> ...



squats still look strong to me man! keep it up

is there any reason that you do a 6th set with lower weight/higher reps at the end?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I stumble across this old post of mine:
> 
> I know I shouldn't, but I really looking forward to having a Democrat for President. He'll be similar to John Kerry and all that that implies. He'll be a kind gentle soul. He'll say all the politically correct things. He'll talk about how he abhors war and how he plans to pull out, and stay away, from all conflicts. He'll do whatever the UN tells him in the spirit of global cooperation. He'll kiss the babies and shake hand with the disabled. In short, he'll be the perfect, and superfluous, liberal president.
> 
> ...



I vote for Disney, especially during the summer on a very crowded day. That's what they get for holding me hostage and making me buy _their_ water and charging me two dollars or more!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> Wait a tick!  I read in your journal about how hot your getting...is this a come on?



Id never try and seduce you big strong man


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Gaz.  Yeah, I know we all have setbacks, but half the fun of those is being able to bitch.
> 
> Going mighty damn fine.  I'm almost three weeks into my paper trading, which is going okay.
> 
> ...



Cool, im glad the trading is picking up!

Im starting to do a bit of cardio lately aswell. Im tired of being overly chubby .

Im basically 190 now though, even thouh i had a month off and i didnt put on THAT much visible fat 

Other than that, yeah. Things are pretty sweet  my CD should be finished in another 6-8 months too!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> squats still look strong to me man! keep it up
> 
> is there any reason that you do a 6th set with lower weight/higher reps at the end?



I actually did that the other day,,, dropped my weight and racked off as many as I could... man, it was a great way to uber fatigue the legs!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess its just a method of post-exhaust?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It's just good to see you keep at it DOMS.  We all go forward then back a little then burst forward again.  If it was easy there would be no fat asses.  You being driven will just keep at it and get where you have decided you must go.  Lol ... and we get to watch



Thanks, BoneCrusher.  

I do like to share my trials with like-minded people.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> squats still look strong to me man! keep it up
> 
> is there any reason that you do a 6th set with lower weight/higher reps at the end?



Thanks, man. 

It's all part of the 5x5 Mad Cow variant.  I figure it's too reach even a few more fibers.  It's feels great.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I vote for Disney, especially during the summer on a very crowded day. That's what they get for holding me hostage and making me buy _their_ water and charging me two dollars or more!



I with you on this.  Over-charging fuckers.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cool, im glad the trading is picking up!
> 
> Im starting to do a bit of cardio lately aswell. Im tired of being overly chubby .
> 
> ...



CD?  You've making a music CD?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I guess its just a method of post-exhaust?



Yeppers.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

*Week 3, Day 1: Mr Popular...*

Aren't I the popular one?  I was interrupted numerous times during this workout.  Phone calls and people at the door.  My workout should have taken about 40 minutes.  Instead, it took an hour and a half.  

My Squats still suck a bit, but everything else is coming along. I think I'm going to add some supportive work into my routine next time.

I was going to start my jogging today, but I had too much going on.  I'd like to give a big thanks to bigsahm21 for his helpful PM.

As usual, I spent 2 minutes achieving oneness with the universe between sets.

Squat
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
205 @ 5
235 @ 5

Bench
75 @ 5
90 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
145 @ 5

T-Bar Row
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 5


11/08/2007


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, and I ran across this post from one of my biggest fans.  



KelJu said:


> DOMS is a great guy, but sometimes you want to stab him in the eye with a fork.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2007)

Screw it.  I was about to go to sleep and then I remembered something that I'd said to myself, in regards to not letting anything stop me from working out, "That shit ends today."

So I put on my running clothes, laced up my Mizunos, and went for a jog.  I did forget my stopwatch, but, based on the songs I was listened to, the 1 mile jog took about 12.5 minutes.  I jogged about a third of that and walked the rest.  Not great, but a decent start.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

Your row more than you bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Screw it.  I was about to go to sleep and then I remembered something that I'd said to myself, in regards to not letting anything stop me from working out, "That shit ends today."
> 
> So I put on my running clothes, laced up my Mizunos, and went for a jog.  I did forget my stopwatch, but, based on the songs I was listened to, the 1 mile jog took about 12.5 minutes.  I jogged about a third of that and walked the rest.  Not great, but a decent start.



Thats good for you now don't you stop! If you want motivation watch the 300 guys training ,thats busting ass lol.


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

...It's coming back, bit by bit, inch by inch, increment by increment, the PR's are getting closer.   Won't be long.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your row more than you bench.



My PR for Bench and T-Bar are 175 & 210, respectively.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats good for you now don't you stop! If you want motivation watch the 300 guys training ,thats busting ass lol.



Thanks for the support, man. 

Do you have a link to the 300 guys training?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

goob said:


> ...It's coming back, bit by bit, inch by inch, increment by increment, the PR's are getting closer.   Won't be long.



It'll be over a month.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

*Week 3, Day 2: The Short Bus*

I'm pretty sure I take the short bus to my workouts. Yet again, I did T-Bar Rows instead of Deads.    I've cheated myself twice.  On the up side, my T-Bars are getting better.

To make up for it, I pushing back my next workout and I'm going to do a Day of Deads.  Nothing but dead, every set, every rep!  Standard & Romanian!  w00t!

As usual, I spent two minutes running into the walls between sets.

Squat
105 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
175 @ 5

Incline Bench
80 @ 5
95 @ 5
110 @ 5
125 @ 5

T-Bar Rows
120 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 5
195 @ 1


13/08/2007


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

The audio sucks, but it's the only one that I could find.






YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The audio sucks, but it's the only one that I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea what that was about. DOMS, you didn't turn into a black musician on us again did you?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

No he was one of the guys on the Harley....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

YouTube - '300' Training Video Heres a link.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

awesome T-bars man! and no worries, get the deads next time.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I have no idea what that was about. DOMS, you didn't turn into a black musician on us again did you?



He's Cubano. I just like the music.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> YouTube - '300' Training Video Heres a link.



That's some good stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome T-bars man! and no worries, get the deads next time.



Thanks, man!  I got them today!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2007)

*Day of the Living Deads*

To make up for the missed Deads, I did just straight-up Deadlifts today.  I was going to do Romanian Deadlifts too, but I decided not to.  RDLs are the only exercise that I'm afraid of.  Hey, what do you want?  I popped a rib doing them.

I didn't quite make 300 though.

Deadlifts
135 @ 5
185 @ 3
215 @ 1
250 @ 1
275 @ 1
300 @ 0


16/08/2007


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> RDLs are the only exercise that I'm afraid of.  Hey, what do you want?  I popped a rib doing them.



How did that happen?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How did that happen?



I was going multiple supersets of Lying Leg Curls and RDLs.  I got up from the second set of curls and was doing my second set of RDLs with shitty form (from fatigue) and "pop", there went my uppermost false rib.  If you were in the room, you would have heard it, it was that loud.

Now, I won't do RDLs unless I'm fresh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

Good for you DOMS rip that shit off the floor


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good for you DOMS rip that shit off the floor



It's funny that you should say that. 

I did rip the 275 off the floor, but I couldn't lift the 300 even an inch off the floor.  It felt like it was glued down.  Kooky...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't know if you listen to music or not, but for those heavy sets I really recommend pumping yourself up for those sets you aren't sure about.  You still might fail, but atleast you'll know where you failed at and can improve upon that with such exercises as rack deadlifts and others.

/run on sentence


----------



## tallcall (Aug 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's funny that you should say that.
> 
> I did rip the 275 off the floor, but I couldn't lift the 300 even an inch off the floor.  It felt like it was glued down.  Kooky...



I know how that feels, my trainer has me sort of rolling and bouncing the weight to build up a lot of aggression towards it. I seems to work for me (just rolling it on the floor and fake jerking the bar up and down quickly, then quickly positioning your feet and jumping right into it - with good form of course).

You'll get it soon, I have faith.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't know if you listen to music or not, but for those heavy sets I really recommend pumping yourself up for those sets you aren't sure about.  You still might fail, but atleast you'll know where you failed at and can improve upon that with such exercises as rack deadlifts and others.
> 
> /run on sentence



As always, thanks for the tip, man!  I'm going to try it next time.

How about something like this:






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I know how that feels, my trainer has me sort of rolling and bouncing the weight to build up a lot of aggression towards it. I seems to work for me (just rolling it on the floor and fake jerking the bar up and down quickly, then quickly positioning your feet and jumping right into it - with good form of course).



Yeah, it's a pretty good technique.  If you doing Squats, do what's called a "walk out".  You load up the bar with a weight beyond your PR and simply walk out of the rack like you were going to squat, then walk back in.  It helps you acclimate to the heavier weight.  P-funk talked about these.



tallcall said:


> You'll get it soon, I have faith.



Thanks, man! And the same goes for you!  Down 30 pounds in 5 months!  w00t!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Haha......I like the day of the deads!!!


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Good deads DOMS.  275 is pretty hardcore.

I winced reading your rib breaking story.  That sounds horrible no to mention damn painful.  Glad I don't do deads.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2007)

Dawn of the Deads 

Good stuff, DOMS! You'll nail that 300 next time.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I did rip the 275 off the floor, but I couldn't lift the 300 even an inch off the floor.  It felt like it was glued down.  Kooky...


Same here. How tall are you?


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty good technique.  If you doing Squats, do what's called a "walk out".  You load up the bar with a weight beyond your PR and simply walk out of the rack like you were going to squat, then walk back in.  It helps you acclimate to the heavier weight.  P-funk talked about these.



I did these the last time... let me tell you, it was freaking heavy, I thought my spine was going to snap..


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty good technique.  If you doing Squats, do what's called a "walk out".  You load up the bar with a weight beyond your PR and simply walk out of the rack like you were going to squat, then walk back in.  It helps you acclimate to the heavier weight.  P-funk talked about these.



Well, if P-Funk's talking about them, they must be good (he really seems to know what he's doing!).


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha......I like the day of the deads!!!





I wish I still had the picture of a zombie pulling.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Good deads DOMS.  275 is pretty hardcore.



Thanks, goob!



goob said:


> I winced reading your rib breaking story.  That sounds horrible no to mention damn painful.  Glad I don't do deads.



Hey, don't hold this against the deads!  I was injured doing RDLs because I violated rule number one of weight training: I put myself in the position where I used crappy form.  It wasn't the exercise, it was me.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dawn of the Deads
> 
> Good stuff, DOMS! You'll nail that 300 next time.



Thanks, Gaz. Sadly, 300 is going to have to wait.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Same here. How tall are you?



I'm 5'10".


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

katt said:


> I did these the last time... let me tell you, it was freaking heavy, I thought my spine was going to snap..



I've never actually done them, but, once I'm past my current problem, I'm going to.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Well, if P-Funk's talking about them, they must be good (he really seems to know what he's doing!).



Yeah, P-funk is one of those people here that really knows his shit.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

Week 3, Day 3:  Fucked...

Well, today I my dues.  It inevitable that, at some point, that in training an injury is going to occur.  I was coming up from my third rep of 240 on Squats and the bar started to roll off my shoulders. So I rolled it back up, but I did it with too much force.  That caused my to lurch forward and pull a muscle. 

Yesterday, the pain was negligible and I had zero loss of mobility.  Today however, the pain is ever present, but it's not acute.  It's just the pain associated with swelling.  It feels very much like the time that I pulled a muscle while stretching.

So, I've got a mandatory two week break.  Well, that just means that I've got more time for options trading.  Yep that good 'ol silver lining...

.........





Picture: pessimism demotivational

Squat
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
205 @ 5
240 @ 3

- injury -



18/08/2007


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2007)

Man dint be like that DOMS you'll be fine brother. Stick with it and take that time off and you'll be good. remember man always look up.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Week 3, Day 3:  Fucked...
> 
> 
> So, I've got a mandatory two week break.  Well, that just means that I've got more time for options trading.  Yep that good 'ol silver lining...



I like your attitude as usual.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

Shit that sucks DOMS.  Hope it feels better soon.  Good time to tighten up your diet so you won't lose progress.    It will also make it easier to get back into things in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

Man, sorry to hear that. I hope its nothing too serious! Some R+R will do you the world of good anyways.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with taking time off.

If you come back hard, you'll probably be better off after all that rest.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your injury. Take Jodi's advice, eat clean and big so you don't lose much. Congrats on the deads! You'll be pulling 315 in no time. 

Maybe you should explain options more to me. I read the links you sent me, and that made it more clear, but it is still confusing. The last few weeks I got SPANKED hard in the market.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

Given your propensity for enjoying pain through training, you must _really_ be hurt.  Rest up, DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man dint be like that DOMS you'll be fine brother. Stick with it and take that time off and you'll be good. remember man always look up.



I didn't think that I was being that negative.  

This is my third time pulling a muscle in my lumbar region.  Twice while lifting and once while stretching.  The last two times I was fine in about a week, but I always give myself extra time to heal.

I figure it's just the price of training.  Just like runners get shinsplints or tennis players get tennis elbow.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Shit that sucks DOMS.  Hope it feels better soon.  Good time to tighten up your diet so you won't lose progress.    It will also make it easier to get back into things in 2 weeks.



Thanks, Jodi.  Speaking of which, how are _you _doing?

As always, when I'm laid up, I try to push my diet.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man, sorry to hear that. I hope its nothing too serious! Some R+R will do you the world of good anyways.



Thanks, Gaz!

Nah.  It's nothing serious.  Like I said in a previous post, this is the third time in 2 and a half years or so.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Nothing wrong with taking time off.
> 
> If you come back hard, you'll probably be better off after all that rest.



With only one exception, I've always some back better than when I left off.  Sometimes, I came back _way _better.  I took off for a few weeks once, and when I came back, I found that I could squat 10 pounds beyond my previous PR.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to hear of your injury. Take Jodi's advice, eat clean and big so you don't lose much. Congrats on the deads! You'll be pulling 315 in no time.



Thanks, Jersey!  As always, some damn fine advice. 

Maybe you should explain options more to me. I read the links you sent me, and that made it more clear, but it is still confusing. The last few weeks I got SPANKED hard in the market.....[/quote]

Well, how much have you learned about options?  What part is perplexing you?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Given your propensity for enjoying pain through training, you must _really_ be hurt.  Rest up, DOMS.



Yeah, me likey the pain, but lumbar pain just doesn't have that fun feeling to it.  It woke up twice last night.  

Days 2 and 3 of a lumbar layoff are the worst.  So long as you're moving, things are pretty much okay.  But when you sleep, the swelling really builds up and the muscles cool down, and the next thing you know, you're awake at 1 AM and spending 10 minutes trying to get up so you can flex your back.

Personally, I'd rather have a beautiful woman sit on my face and ask me to tell lies.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Personally, I'd rather have a beautiful woman sit on my face and ask me to tell lies.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> With only one exception, I've always some back better than when I left off.  Sometimes, I came back _way _better.  I took off for a few weeks once, and when I came back, I found that I could squat 10 pounds beyond my previous PR.



Exactly.  I honestly wish I had more conflicts, because I otherwise cannot mentally fathom taking a length of time off from working out.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Be careful what you wish for...



Good point.  I was thinking along the lines of a vacation or something of the sort...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, injuries do suck ass but some time off is never a bad thing!


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

Injuries suck.  But knowing the DOMS philosophy, and reluctance for time off, I can forsee a return in two weeks using something insane like 10 x 10.

Twice a day.....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

Just twice a day? I was thinking more.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 22, 2007)

When are you going to do the Super Accumulation program?

Good luck with your back.


----------



## Mista (Aug 22, 2007)

Hope you get back to lifting better then ever.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry to hear about your back DOMS,,, hopefully it will get better soon!  I've only had one incident of back pain, and let me tell you,,, that makes me pretty darn grumpy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Injuries suck.  But knowing the DOMS philosophy, and reluctance for time off, I can forsee a return in two weeks using something insane like 10 x 10.
> 
> Twice a day.....



would not surprise me one bit.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 23, 2007)

If you don't get back out there and start throwing around massive amounts of weight soon, I'm afraid BigDyl and I are going to have to pay you a special visit!


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> If you don't get back out there and start throwing around massive amounts of weight soon, I'm afraid BigDyl and I are going to have to pay you a special visit!


 
...that might be his gameplan.  I heard fufu has been playing away from home....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

goob said:


> ...that might be his gameplan.  I heard fufu has been playing away from home....



Yeah, fufu went to play with DOMS, I'll be there soon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Any updates on your back?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah, injuries do suck ass but some time off is never a bad thing!



This is the third time that I've done this in last two and half years.  The first time I freaked out, but now I know that I'll come back better.

Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Injuries suck.  But knowing the DOMS philosophy, and reluctance for time off, I can forsee a return in two weeks using something insane like 10 x 10.
> 
> Twice a day.....





Not quite.  But you'll probably see me go for a PR in Squats.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Just twice a day? I was thinking more.



I likey the pain, but I'm not crazy.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> When are you going to do the Super Accumulation program?



I still need to find out what exactly it entails. I may do it after I'm done with the 5x5.



Witchblade said:


> Good luck with your back.



Thanks, man!  I hope all goes well with your workouts.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

Mista said:


> Hope you get back to lifting better then ever.



Thanks, Mista!  I'll never give up working out.  Never.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

katt said:


> sorry to hear about your back DOMS,,, hopefully it will get better soon!  I've only had one incident of back pain, and let me tell you,,, that makes me pretty darn grumpy!



Thanks, katt.  Yeah, back pain ranks as one my "most not so fun" pains".  Right up there with having someone move my internal organs around. I had that happen once.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> If you don't get back out there and start throwing around massive amounts of weight soon, I'm afraid BigDyl and I are going to have to pay you a special visit!



My mental eye! MY MENTAL EYE!!! ARRRGGHHH!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Any updates on your back?



I think that I'm almost there.  My upper glutes hurt.  

When your back goes out, the other muscle will try to compensate for it.  Which results in the other muscle hurting because they're doing double duty.  I usually reach this point just before my back fully heals.  

I'm probably at 90% or so.  I'm going to do some low weight Squats tomorrow just to work the muscles.  Nothing over 135.  

Hopefully I'll be at 100% by next Friday or Saturday.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorite teevee show...and some Johnny Cash.






YouTube Video


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2007)

How's things going?  I know you've had trouble with your back and I hope things have been better.  *guilty for not reading more on your back progress*  Things ok with your diet and such?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey DOMS   .  Take it easy on your first workout.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey DOMS  . Take it easy on your first workout.


 
err.....this is the master of pain you're talking about.  A masochist of the highest degree.   No, I suspect there is probably more chance of DOMS taking in a Mexican lodger, than an tentative return.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

looks like I am back just in time to see some of DOMS great workout! 

looking forward to it!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Doms!  Hope you're doing ok?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

Take it easy is right.

I'm hardly the person to talk, but I'd rather see you 100% in the gym next week than hitting your muscles lightly tomorrow.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2007)

how's the back feeling?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

Workouts coming soon?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> How's things going?  I know you've had trouble with your back and I hope things have been better.  *guilty for not reading more on your back progress*  Things ok with your diet and such?



Don't feel guilty!

My back seems to be okay now.  I just finished a workout and I'm only feeling the normal DOMS.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey DOMS   .  Take it easy on your first workout.



No, sir!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

goob said:


> err.....this is the master of pain you're talking about.  A masochist of the highest degree.   No, I suspect there is probably more chance of DOMS taking in a Mexican lodger, than an tentative return.



Good man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like I am back just in time to see some of DOMS great workout!
> 
> looking forward to it!



You were early. 

Thanks for the support, Scarface!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Doms!  Hope you're doing ok?



Feeling damn fine, katt!  How's life treating you?

BTW, the number of new mortgage filing was down 35% last month (from the year previous).  I'm keeping a hawk eye on the Los Angeles market!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Take it easy is right.
> 
> I'm hardly the person to talk, but I'd rather see you 100% in the gym next week than hitting your muscles lightly tomorrow.



I took your advice.   Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Workouts coming soon?



Sir! Yes, sir!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

*Week 3, Day 3: Game on!*

Well, it's been about a month and I'm back.  I pulled no punches and pummeled my back.  I did the very same workout that I pulled my muscles on last time.

I'm still here.

I won't lie, it was scary as shit going down on the 240 Squats.  But I made it through and my apprehension is gone.

I'm contemplating trying a new routine. I don't think I'm quite ready for doing the Super Accumulation workout just yet.  But I have to do strength program.  I ran across the Total Strength program over at T-Nation.  It looks like it might fit the bill.  Any opinions?

As usual, I spent two minutes between each set thinking how good it is to be back.  w00t!

Squats
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
205 @ 5
240 @ 3
175 @ 8

Bench
75 @ 5
90 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
150 @ 3
115 @ 8

Bent-over Rows
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 3
120 @ 8


13/09/2007


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

And, for the life of me, I can't get this song out of my head!

*NSFW*






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never used The Total Strength program, put it looked pretty good from what I read about it. 

I'm glad you are back in the game.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm only feeling the normal DOMS.  w00t!



Playing with yourself again?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> As usual, I spent two minutes between each set thinking how good it is to be back.  w00t!



Looks good to me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2007)

aaannndd he's back! still looks good to me after a time off!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Week 3, Day 3: Game on!*
> 
> Well, it's been about a month and I'm back.  I pulled no punches and pummeled my back.  I did the very same workout that I pulled my muscles on last time.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhyyy seeee you have decided to forgo the sedentary lifestyle and resume the life of pain and self inflicted torture.  Glad to have you back.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

You lost no strength at all? That's awesome.


----------



## goob (Sep 14, 2007)

Back in the game with a bang.  Nice squatage and Rowing DOMS.  Good to see IM's craziest bastard is back!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

Good squat numbers.  I never knew!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 14, 2007)

yes it does precious ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2007)

About time you got back .


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother DOMS, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I've never used The Total Strength program, put it looked pretty good from what I read about it.
> 
> I'm glad you are back in the game.



Thanks, KelJu. 

That page on T-Nation is a excerpt from Chad Waterbury's book.  I thought that it look so good that I purchased the book yesterday and should get it sometime this week.  It has a 12 week program.

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Playing with yourself again?



I have a penchant for quality sex.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Looks good to me.



Thanks, TT!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> aaannndd he's back! still looks good to me after a time off!



Thanks, man.  I really feels good to be back in the game.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ahhhhhhyyy seeee you have decided to forgo the sedentary lifestyle and resume the life of pain and self inflicted torture.  Glad to have you back.



Thanks, BoneCrusher.  As always, me likey the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You lost no strength at all? That's awesome.



Thanks, man!

My genetics stink in many ways, but keeping strength during layoff isn't one of them.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Back in the game with a bang.  Nice squatage and Rowing DOMS.  Good to see IM's craziest bastard is back!



I'm really IM's craziest bastard?  For real???

They like me, they really like me!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good squat numbers.  I never knew!



Thanks, Arika, but my PRs are you warm-ups!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> About time you got back .



Thanks, Brutus.  I just needed to be sure that I'd given my body enough time to recoup.  That was one hell of a long month.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DOMS, hope all is well my Friend!!!



I'm doing great now that my back is fine.

But how have _you_ been doing?!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Those squats look pretty damn good. How have ya been DOMS?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm really IM's craziest bastard?  For real???
> 
> They like me, they really like me!!!



You're the king of the crazy farm  ! You routinely give the rest of us crazy fools a run for our money.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS - King of the Crazies.  Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS - King of the Crazies.  Has a nice ring to it.



_King of the Crazies_ - it's a nice alliterative phrase (at least phonetically)

_The Duality and Diabolical Nature of DOMS Helps Him Deftly Defy Training Related Deactivation and/or Death._

I'm having fun with these!


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm really IM's craziest bastard? For real???
> 
> They like me, they really like me!!!


 
9 minute workouts, 2 x a day workouts, 5x5, Dropset squats.......


....do I need to continue????


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Brutus.  I just needed to be sure that I'd given my body enough time to recoup.  That was one hell of a long month.



Sure was sometimes you gotta back off to improve.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm really IM's craziest bastard?  For real???
> 
> They like me, they really like me!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those squats look pretty damn good. How have ya been DOMS?



Doing well "pops"!  I'm back in the game again!

So...how does it feel to have you life rules by a 10 pound person?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're the king of the crazy farm  ! You routinely give the rest of us crazy fools a run for our money.



It may be that the purpose of my life is only to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> 9 minute workouts, 2 x a day workouts, 5x5, Dropset squats.......
> 
> 
> ....do I need to continue????



Point, set, and match.  You win.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

_*FUCK YEAH!!!*_

I just received my _Muscle Revolution_ book.  Now I need to digest it and put it to work.  

I think I'm going to start a new journal...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I'm going to start a new journal...



Crap


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

It's amazing how that one word brings up so many emotions...

Plus, coincidentally enough, I learned a new word today: coprophilia.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

To start a new journal....... don't you have to post.......


workouts??????


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

katt said:


> To start a new journal....... don't you have to post.......
> 
> 
> workouts??????



Ouch, baby.  Very ouch...

Hey, I just got back from my layoff!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



So, did you have to look it up, or did you already know it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, did you have to look it up, or did you already know it?



Dictionary.com 


It's not exactly something that would get me excited.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

_*Therapy*_

Today was an absolute shit day.  It sucked in nearly every conceivable way.  I'm normally an upbeat, easy-going, person.  But today pushed me way the fuck over the edge.

The only thing that kept me from ending up in the local jail was the thought of going home and doing some pulling.  Which is funny because my favorite exercise is the Back Squat.  But I couldn't stop thinking about Deadlifts.

Before I go on, I'm pretty sure I came close to ending up in jail today.  Towards the end of my day I was walking across a major street, in a crosswalk, when a piece of shit almost ran me down.  He stopped just short of me.  I refused to move so that he could pass and told him to get the fuck out of his truck and face me.  I had every intent of turning him into a bloody fucking mess.  The bitch refused to get out, I called him a bitch and walked on.

Anyway, during my final single-rep set of Deads, I thought of all the fuckers that crossed my path today and ripped the shit out of the bar...for a PR.

After I finished with Deads, I realized (for no reason that I can think of) that I've never, not once, not ever, done Dips.  That's right, I've never done them.  So, it's not surprising that I suck at them.  I'm sure it didn't help that my stress levels were through the roof.

Deadlifts
135 @ 5
185 @ 1
235 @ 1
285 @ 1
300 @ 1 *- PR*

Dips (assisted)
BW @ 5
BW @ 5 
BW @ 3


20/08/2007


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _*Therapy*_
> 
> Today was an absolute shit day.  It sucked in nearly every conceivable way.  I'm normally an upbeat, easy-going, person.  But today pushed me way the fuck over the edge.
> 
> ...



Man I'm really sorry today sucked so bad DOMS.  What set you into such a bad funk?

On the dips were the last ones a strain or did you set 5 as your number and still have change left over after the 5th?


----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

Haha, nice one on calling that truck driver out, I hate it when pricks like that act like they've done fuck all wrong.  

Good Squats.  You could always try doing bench dips, to build up to unassisted bar dips.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Man I'm really sorry today sucked so bad DOMS.  What set you into such a bad funk?



My day started with the dealership, where I took my car to have it's breaks worked on, tell me that somehow "mysteriously" transmission fluid ended up in break system.  When I pointed out how they had just worked on it, they blamed me.

The total cost to replace the entire breaking system is $2000.  I've talked them down to $1000, but I shouldn't have to pay a single dime.



BoneCrusher said:


> On the dips were the last ones a strain or did you set 5 as your number and still have change left over after the 5th?



I think that, physically, I had more in me, but my mind just stopped.  Like I said, it was a very shitty day.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, nice one on calling that truck driver out, I hate it when pricks like that act like they've done fuck all wrong.



I so wanted him to get out.



goob said:


> Good Squats.  You could always try doing bench dips, to build up to unassisted bar dips.



Thanks for the tip man.  BTW, those were Deads, not Squats.  It'll be a while before I can Squat that much.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> My day started with the dealership, where I took my car to have it's breaks worked on, tell me that somehow "mysteriously" transmission fluid ended up in break system.  When I pointed out how they had just worked on it, they blamed me.
> 
> The total cost to replace the entire breaking system is $2000.  I've talked them down to $1000, but I shouldn't have to pay a single dime.
> 
> ...


Most states have laws that cover what they did.  Trany fluid eats the rubber in your brake system.  If you're a crook then a lil dab will do ya.  I'd call the State attny gen's office or look in the phone book (god that is such an archaic term now ... phone book?) and look up the info number and call to see who would investigate fraud claims.

As someone who has been in the auto business I can say you are getting jacked by that dealership.  If they're honest they won't have a bunch of priors but if they're crooks then other people have already called in and you could get more leverage with this dealership if you know those details.

I had to apply with the state to get a dealers license.  It will take a little leg work but I'd get to digging if it was me. The state agency that licenses auto dealers will know who to go too or where to start.



> I think that, physically, I had more in me, but my mind just stopped.  Like I said, it was a very shitty day.


Lol ... dude.  When you get fried in the head and you go into auto pilot so that the lift still gets done that shows a deep level of dedication.  Pretty fuggin cool sign of what lies beneath ...


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry Doms... just when you think you won't run into any fucktards... here they come!

Hopefully today will be better for you.   You got a PR out of it, that's cool... but I wouldn't want that type of motivation every day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2007)

Good man lol dont you take any shit! I wish someone would fuck with me been having dreams of beating the shit outta ppl. That sounds bad huh?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

people like that piss me off, they're fucking morons!

awesome workout though man, and a great PR! that's a definite plus.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

well...on a good note..and if u believe that all things happen for a reason...that guy got you ramped up...which you took out on the iron..and suprassed your old record.

Its amazing what the mind can get the body to do. If I was about to hit a heavy weight. I'd think back to one of the situations (when I was a bouncer) and replay it in my mind...what happened...the good ones...and the bad ones...thinking of what I 'd like to have done to 'correct' what i hadn't done...get that image in my mind...getting myself amped up...and put that energy into the set I was about to unleash it on...

I love dips. keep working them. Great mass builder. Wait till you can do weighted dips...good stuff!


----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I so wanted him to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip man. BTW, those were Deads, not Squats. It'll be a while before I can Squat that much.


 
Damn it, you're mention of back squats threw me......

Still, damn good deads.

What were you getting done to the brakes originally?  If you had the time, could you do the work yourself?  (If you are so inclined/ able)


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want motivation, just try imagining a family of 30 Mexicans moving in next door to you.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If you want motivation, just try imagining a family of 30 Mexicans moving in next door to you.



I can just imagine DOMS waking up and seeing cars on the front yard, 2 or 3 on blacks. Not to mention the "yard furniture!"


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Most states have laws that cover what they did.  Trany fluid eats the rubber in your brake system.  If you're a crook then a lil dab will do ya.  I'd call the State attny gen's office or look in the phone book (god that is such an archaic term now ... phone book?) and look up the info number and call to see who would investigate fraud claims.
> 
> As someone who has been in the auto business I can say you are getting jacked by that dealership.  If they're honest they won't have a bunch of priors but if they're crooks then other people have already called in and you could get more leverage with this dealership if you know those details.
> 
> I had to apply with the state to get a dealers license.  It will take a little leg work but I'd get to digging if it was me. The state agency that licenses auto dealers will know who to go too or where to start.



Thanks for the info.  

So far I've talked them down to $1000 (the price of the parts).  I'm going to have them do the work, because no one will do it for that little, and then I'm going straight to the top of the company and lay it out.  If I'm lucky they'll refund me the money.

If I'm not so lucky, I'll lodge a complaint with the AGs office and track down the dealer registry people and lodge a complaint with them as well.



BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... dude.  When you get fried in the head and you go into auto pilot so that the lift still gets done that shows a deep level of dedication.  Pretty fuggin cool sign of what lies beneath ...



Thanks, man.  Those are some very nice words.

I workout in a vacuum.  There is no one that I know of, in person, that works out.  I've worked long and hard to get my dedication up to that level and I'm working to notch it up even more.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Sorry Doms... just when you think you won't run into any fucktards... here they come!
> 
> Hopefully today will be better for you.   You got a PR out of it, that's cool... but I wouldn't want that type of motivation every day.



  Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it.

But it's like I say: Sometimes life gives you unexpected wins, and sometimes life gives you unexpected losses.  Either way, it beats being dead.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good man lol dont you take any shit! I wish someone would fuck with me been having dreams of beating the shit outta ppl. That sounds bad huh?



No it doesn't.  Like they said in the movie _Fight Club_, few things in life are as real as fighting.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> people like that piss me off, they're fucking morons!
> 
> awesome workout though man, and a great PR! that's a definite plus.



Thanks, man.  I'm just 15 pounds shy of one of my major goals.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well...on a good note..and if u believe that all things happen for a reason...that guy got you ramped up...which you took out on the iron..and suprassed your old record.
> 
> Its amazing what the mind can get the body to do. If I was about to hit a heavy weight. I'd think back to one of the situations (when I was a bouncer) and replay it in my mind...what happened...the good ones...and the bad ones...thinking of what I 'd like to have done to 'correct' what i hadn't done...get that image in my mind...getting myself amped up...and put that energy into the set I was about to unleash it on...
> 
> I love dips. keep working them. Great mass builder. Wait till you can do weighted dips...good stuff!



No doubt.  I felt my body ramp up as I stood there in front of the bar.  I really did rip the shit out it, too.

Yeah, I can't believe that I've neglected Dips for so long.  It _destroyed_ my pecs and delts.  These are not going to be a regular in my workouts.  

It'll be a big day in my workout life when I can do them weighted.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Damn it, you're mention of back squats threw me......
> 
> Still, damn good deads.



It's all good. 



goob said:


> What were you getting done to the brakes originally?  If you had the time, could you do the work yourself?  (If you are so inclined/ able)



I was having the driver-side, rear, self-adjuster replaced.  I just didn't want to spend my time doing it.  I have the skill, but I don't like working on cars.  It rips my hands to shreds and I don't like getting stained with grease.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I can just imagine DOMS waking up and seeing cars on the front yard, 2 or 3 on blacks. Not to mention the "yard furniture!"



We had one of those Mexican families in my neighborhood, but they're ass is gone now.  And I had _nothing_ to do with it...


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2007)

I love dips too!!   Hey Doms,, are you going to start a new journal???


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If you want motivation, just try imagining a family of 30 Mexicans moving in next door to you.



Motivation for what?  Homicide?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So far I've talked them down to $1000 (the price of the parts).  I'm going to have them do the work, because no one will do it for that little, and then I'm going straight to the top of the company and lay it out.  If I'm lucky they'll refund me the money.
> 
> If I'm not so lucky, I'll lodge a complaint with the AGs office and track down the dealer registry people and lodge a complaint with them as well.


Perfect plan DOMS.  Just don't sign anything.  Also get the SAG involved ahead of time so that they can watch how this goes from here.  It will help to establish your case better.  They've already admitted their guilt by doing the job at what they claim is their cost.  Nobody does that ... a discount maybe.  Cost?  Never.  He (the guy that made that call) doesn't want you to go the legal route on him so he is trying to chill you out without going out of pocket IMHO.

The TSAG's office came at me twice for repo'ing vehicles from people's fenced in back yards.  The poeple I noted the cars too didn't pay me and I got my cars back.  I got a slap on the hand  from the TSAG but I got my property back so w/e.



> I workout in a vacuum.  There is no one that I know of, in person, that works out.  I've worked long and hard to get my dedication up to that level and I'm working to notch it up even more.



Do you like the lone gunman approach or would you rather do the partner routine?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I can't believe that I've neglected Dips for so long.  It _destroyed_ my pecs and delts.  These are *not* going to be a regular in my workouts.


*
DAMMIT!!!*  The "not" should _not_ be in there.




katt said:


> I love dips too!!   Hey Doms,, are you going to start a new journal???



I'm glad you understood what I meant.

Yeah, I'm going to start a new journal, but first I need to do a lot of testing to find out what my 1 PM is in a lot of different lifts.  I'll do the testing here and then move over to a new journal.

I'm going to start with the Waterbury Method.  It came with the book that I purchased for the Total Strength Workout, but I want to try this first. I should mention that the exercise selection is different in the book than on that web page.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Perfect plan DOMS.  Just don't sign anything.  Also get the SAG involved ahead of time so that they can watch how this goes from here.  It will help to establish your case better.  They've already admitted their guilt by doing the job at what they claim is their cost.  Nobody does that ... a discount maybe.  Cost?  Never.  He (the guy that made that call) doesn't want you to go the legal route on him so he is trying to chill you out without going out of pocket IMHO.



Once again, thanks for the tips.  Yeah, there's not way in hell I'm going to sign anything now. 




BoneCrusher said:


> Do you like the lone gunman approach or would you rather do the partner routine?



I don't have a partner, not because I don't want to, but because I simply don't know anyone that works out.  I'm thinking about getting a Gold's membership and seeing if I can find a partner there.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't have a partner, not because I don't want to, but because I simply don't know anyone that works out.  I'm thinking about getting a Gold's membership and seeing if I can find a partner there.


Hows craigslist where you are?  Just a thought ...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2007)

Heya Doms...


Just finished the third Dexter book (Dexter in the Dark).  I think the writing is getting better, though I didn't care for the premise.  Have you picked it up yet?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *
> DAMMIT!!!*  The "not" should _not_ be in there.




  Uh oh, you did it again.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hows craigslist where you are?  Just a thought ...



A very good thought.  I'd never considered that craigslist had something like that. 

Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Doms...
> 
> 
> Just finished the third Dexter book (Dexter in the Dark).  I think the writing is getting better, though I didn't care for the premise.  Have you picked it up yet?



No!  I forgot that it was coming out.  I'll pick it up ASAP!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Uh oh, you did it again.



Thanks, Britney...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

*BOOYAH!!!*

I did some upper body testing today.  With very good results.

I hit a PR in the Bench Press.  Not only did I hit a PR, but I beat my old one by 15 pounds!  I'll admit, my last rep wasn't picture perfect, but I got her up and in a timely fashion.

Not only that, but I did the Military Press at my old PR with no pain in my shoulder!  I may be able to add it back into my workouts!  I did at second rep at my PR just because I _could._

Hot damn!!!

Bench Press
135 @ 3
155 @ 1
175 @ 1
185 @ 1
190 @ 1

Bent-over Rows
135 @ 1
175 @ 1
185 @ 0

Military Press
95 @ 2
105 @ 1
115 @ 2


26/09/2007


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

YAY!  Looks like you're back in the saddle again DOMS


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2007)

Good to see you in a better mindset here DOMS.  Life crapped in your breakfast plate but you bounced up and pounded right through the nasty stuff and got right to the productive stuff.  You my friend ... are a winner.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 27, 2007)

Yay DOMS, that's some good stuff there!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

Guess who's back  gj DOMS.


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on breaking that PR DOMS.  Great job.

What sort of RI's do you use?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2007)

singles pretty much all over the board there, must have been a bit taxing at the end?

either way, great job DOMS!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Sep 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Guess who's back  gj DOMS.



Sounds like an Eminem song:






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> YAY!  Looks like you're back in the saddle again DOMS



Thanks, katt!

Yep, I'm back.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good to see you in a better mindset here DOMS.  Life crapped in your breakfast plate but you bounced up and pounded right through the nasty stuff and got right to the productive stuff.  You my friend ... are a winner.



Thanks... Thanks a lot...  Now I'm not going to be able to eat breakfast tomorrow.  



Thanks, BC.  I always strive to be positive.  Playing the victim just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yay DOMS, that's some good stuff there!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Guess who's back  gj DOMS.



Thanks, Brutus!

I'm going to ratchet up my intensity even more.  My tentative goal is 225 in 4 months.  Sound reasonable?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Congrats on breaking that PR DOMS.  Great job.
> 
> What sort of RI's do you use?



Thanks, goob!

I used 3 minute RIs because I was checking my maxes.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> singles pretty much all over the board there, must have been a bit taxing at the end?
> 
> either way, great job DOMS!



Yes, I completely failed my last set of Rows and and couldn't lift the bar more than a few inches on the last Military Press.

Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

I just realized something.  I think I've damn well earned a Grimy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

Your workout > That girls level of hotness

Good stuff, DOMS.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Brutus!
> 
> I'm going to ratchet up my intensity even more.  My tentative goal is 225 in 4 months.  Sound reasonable?



For your bench? I think its doable just work hard and work smart. Most people just dont work hard enough.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the PR's DOMS!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just realized something.  I think I've damn well earned a Grimy.



who the hell is this? dizzamn!

fap

fap


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

I just saw the trailer for the Dexter premier tonight.  Didn't you say you've seen the first couple of episodes?  It doesn't look like it is following the book at all....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Your workout > That girls level of hotness
> 
> Good stuff, DOMS.



Wow!  Thanks for the great compliment.  However, if she were an idol, I would worship her.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> For your bench? I think its doable just work hard and work smart. Most people just dont work hard enough.



Sadly, I don't feel as if I've worked hard enough.  But I'm going to try and change that.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the PR's DOMS!



Thanks, man!  I'm so-o-o close to two of my goals.  315 in Deads and 225 in Bench.

I'm going to do the Waterbury Method and then I'm specifically going to hit my Bench with the Total Strength Program.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> who the hell is this? dizzamn!
> 
> fap
> 
> fap



I wish I knew!!!  Anyone?

I found her on the T-Nation website.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I just saw the trailer for the Dexter premier tonight.  Didn't you say you've seen the first couple of episodes?  It doesn't look like it is following the book at all....



The first two episodes don't really seem to be tied into the book.

Here's my though on this.  I'm putting the font in white so that if you don't want to see it, you don't have to.  There's no real big spoiler in it.

It seems that the first two episodes are all about Dexter coming to grips with killing his brother.  The end of episode two was great.  I think that we'll see more of the book play out in the rest of the season.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

Well...I've been ill.  I think that I may have strep.  It's been a week and the sore throat isn't going away and I can't sleep more than two hours at a time because of a sinus infection.  I'm going to see the doctor tomorrow and found out what the problem is.

This sucks.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well...I've been ill. I think that I may have strep. It's been a week and the sore throat isn't going away and I can't sleep more than two hours at a time because of a sinus infection. I'm going to see the doctor tomorrow and found out what the problem is.
> 
> This sucks.


 
That's Witch, now you.... That really sucks, I hate that not bieng able to breath properly keeping you awake all night.  I guess you could always think of it as a week off lifting, as not to depress you too much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

goob said:


> That's Witch, now you.... That really sucks, I hate that not bieng able to breath properly keeping you awake all night.  I guess you could always think of it as a week off lifting, as not to depress you too much.



Yeah man you hang in there and dont give up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just realized something.  I think I've damn well earned a Grimy.



..wow..!

shitty man, hopefully you get that cleared up soon! strep throat blows ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey DOMS-
feel better...I had something last week...not fun...I ended up popping some sleeping pills to get some rest...woke up, took some more...pretty much was out fora day and a little...felt better...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

So did we ever find out who the honey in the pic is?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> So did we ever find out who the honey in the pic is?


my future ex wife?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> my future ex wife?


Yeah, like that narrows it down.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well...I've been ill.  I think that I may have strep.  It's been a week and the sore throat isn't going away and I can't sleep more than two hours at a time because of a sinus infection.  I'm going to see the doctor tomorrow and found out what the problem is.
> 
> This sucks.



Sorry to hear that, bro. Getting sick is the worst for people like us. You can't eat right usually, and training gets put on the back burner. 

Hope you get well soon!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep poppin those pills! Better yet, crush them up and sell them in little baggies to the crazy Mexican family living next door, just say it's crack or something.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

Get better DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

goob said:


> That's Witch, now you.... That really sucks, I hate that not bieng able to breath properly keeping you awake all night.  I guess you could always think of it as a week off lifting, as not to depress you too much.



That's the way I'm trying to look at it...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah man you hang in there and dont give up.



Thanks, man!  There's no way in hell I'm giving up on weight training.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ..wow..!
> 
> shitty man, hopefully you get that cleared up soon! strep throat blows ass!



Hell yes, "wow!".  

It turned out not to be strep.  It's some sort of nasal problem.  The doc said it wasn't an infection.  But that doesn't change the fact that I haven't slept will in 12 days.  I wake every two hours or less.

This shit is really starting to take its toll.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey DOMS-
> feel better...I had something last week...not fun...I ended up popping some sleeping pills to get some rest...woke up, took some more...pretty much was out fora day and a little...felt better...



Thanks, Burner.  BTW, why is your name Burner_*02*_?

That's my game plan tonight.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> So did we ever find out who the honey in the pic is?



God, I wish I knew.  I want some more pics of her.  Anyone?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Sorry to hear that, bro. Getting sick is the worst for people like us. You can't eat right usually, and training gets put on the back burner.
> 
> Hope you get well soon!



Thanks, KelJu!  It's so damn frustrating.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Keep poppin those pills! Better yet, crush them up and sell them in little baggies to the crazy Mexican family living next door, just say it's crack or something.



I sell them Drano.

Thanks, tallcall!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Get better DOMS!



Thanks, man!

Like I said elsewhere, tonight I'm going to take a shit load of drugs.  I'm either going to get a good night's sleep, or I'm going to windup in the hospital.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

that sucks man...I dunno what's worse, strep throat or a nasal infection..at least with strep you can sleep well!

have you looked into that Airborne stuff PreMier had mentioned? it sounds pretty potent!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that sucks man...I dunno what's worse, strep throat or a nasal infection..at least with strep you can sleep well!
> 
> have you looked into that Airborne stuff PreMier had mentioned? it sounds pretty potent!





I almost forgot to mention that.

I picked up some Airborne last night.  I've never tried the stuff before and knew nothing about it.  Well...  Uhhhh... Let's just say that...it's _not_, in fact, a chewable tablet. Even if it looks like one.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I almost forgot to mention that.
> 
> I picked up some Airborne last night.  I've never tried the stuff before and knew nothing about it.  Well...  Uhhhh... Let's just say that...it's _not_, in fact, a chewable tablet. Even if it looks like one.



I must confess i have a tendency to taste supplements in tablets that smell good , lets just say they are in capsules for a reason


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I must confess i have a tendency to taste supplements in tablets that smell good , lets just say they are in capsules for a reason



Actually, you're suppose to drop them into an 8oz cup of water. 

I looked like I had orange rabies.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Burner. BTW, why is your name Burner_*02*_?
> 
> That's my game plan tonight.


I think somebody beat me to burner back on '02 when  joined.

or philosophically (sp) what's in a name?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I think somebody beat me to burner back on '02 when  joined.
> 
> or philosophically (sp) what's in a name?



Fine.  From now on, I'm going to call you Rose Bud.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

just don't call me late for dinner, pumkin.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I almost forgot to mention that.
> 
> I picked up some Airborne last night.  I've never tried the stuff before and knew nothing about it.  Well...  Uhhhh... Let's just say that...it's _not_, in fact, a chewable tablet. Even if it looks like one.



lol, oh man that must have been disgusting! I did that once, on purpose though. I had a bad allergic reaction to a friend's dog, and he gave me a Benadryl (sp?) but I wasn't able to swallow pills when I was younger, so he gave me some candy and chewed the candy up with the pill...it rendered no help!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2007)

We're part of a club.


Well, I woke up twice last night, but my longest stretch was 7 hours.  Which beats my previous 2 week record of 4 hours.

I also just took a 3 hour nap like it was nothing and never came close to waking up.

I think I'm coming out of it.  If I sleep well today and tomorrow, I'll start working out again on Monday. w00t!!!


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> We're part of a club.
> 
> 
> Well, I woke up twice last night, but my longest stretch was 7 hours. Which beats my previous 2 week record of 4 hours.
> ...


 
Lack of sleeps sucks badly at the best of times. But when you're ill, can't breath well, and keep waking up every couple of hours it _almost_ makes you want to turn to you're friendly neighbourhood drug pusher for some help. Really frustrating.

But sounds like you're over the worst, so I guess it won't be long to a brutal DOMS style return to the weights.

Be afraid.....be very afraid....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah, the memories...






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2007)

How you feeling DOMS?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ah, the memories...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It amazes me that I remember seeing 90 percent of those shows (does this make me old?), including the alternate opens (I think they changed in between some of the seasons). 

My favorites were Duck Tales, G.I. JOE (go figure on that one huh), Transformers, and Tuhrdels ( ). Voltron ranked high on my list too.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2007)

fuckin a.. he-man was the shit.  i have mad original action figures still haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Transformers own all. I liked spiderman, gundam, DBZ, and of course transformers.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I love to come back and see the picture of the super hot chick with the nice nipples is still hanging around! Hows things?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> How you feeling DOMS?



I'm sleeping now, but I'm dizzy as all get out.  I think it's just the side affects of all the meds that I've been taking.   I'm going to try sleep tonight without the meds and see what happens.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I love to come back and see the picture of the super hot chick with the nice nipples is still hanging around! Hows things?



There's always room for nipples. 

I'm starting to feel a lot better.  If all goes well, I'll do some more testing tomorrow.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm sleeping now, but I'm dizzy as all get out.  I think it's just the side affects of all the meds that I've been taking.   I'm going to try sleep tonight without the meds and see what happens.



I always thought drugs were good for you!?!


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

Fuck.  Watch what you say in here now folks, DOMS is now 'establishment'. Eyes everywhere.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I always thought drugs were good for you!?!



Moderation, my friend.  Moderation.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck.  Watch what you say in here now folks, DOMS is now 'establishment'. Eyes everywhere.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I appear to be at 90% or so.  Not quite 100%, but it's damn good enough to get back to the iron.

Like I said, I drugged the shit out my self Friday and Saturday.  I over did it and screwed up my sense of balance.  So I didn't take any meds on Sunday and drank loads of water and Gatorade to rehydrate.  All I have now is a very slight stuffy nose.

I have two days (possibly three) of testing left to go and then I start my new routine and my new journal.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

So how are you feeling?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> So how are you feeling?



Like you, I'm at 90% or so.  For me, that's good enough to start working out again.  I'm working out tonight!!!

Again, I'm glad you're doing better, too.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

That's good to hear. I don't think I'm going to work out yet though. The doctors specifically told me not to do anything taxing, because I need a lot of rest.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's always room for nipples.



Theres always time for lubricant!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Theres always time for lubricant!



Don't make me ban you!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's good to hear. I don't think I'm going to work out yet though. The doctors specifically told me not to do anything taxing, because I need a lot of rest.



No doubt, man.  Listen to your doc.  You'll be back in the game soon enough.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Brother DOMS, Sorry I've been MIA and sorry youve been out of commision, glad your feeling better enough to start again, can't wait to see the new journal and what the crazy DOMS has in store!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't make me ban you!



What do you have against lubricant?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

*Test-o-rama*

I'm getting more testing done in these workouts than I do at the free clinic.

Technically, the DB Upright Rows were a PR, too.  But only because it's the first I've done them.

I've got one or two days of testing left.


Skull-crusher
50 @ 6
70 @ 1
80 @ 1 *- PR*

EZ Curls
35 @ 6
55 @ 1
70 @ 1
80 @ 1 *- PR*

DB Upright Row
30 @ 6
40 @ 3
50 @ 1

25 @ 2
30 @ 0


08/10/2007


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

2 PR's in a return from illness.  Good job DOMS.  Good numbers all around, especially the skull fuckers.....oops er, crushers....


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2007)

lol @ free clinic   Nice PRs, your workout results were positive!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice work, DOMS.  

Dexter ep 2....just keeps getting better.  Pick up book 3 yet?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

great comeback man!

so is this a new routine you're testing out?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Great stuff DOMS, you cant keep a good man down


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great stuff DOMS, you cant keep a good man down


 
Bigdyl uses rophynol for that.......


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Bigdyl uses rophynol for that.......


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> 2 PR's in a return from illness.  Good job DOMS.  Good numbers all around, especially the skull fuckers.....oops er, crushers....



If you've ever failed on a Skull-crusher, you'd understand that Skull-fuckers are also a very appropriate name.

But I will never, and I mean *never*, call them French Presses.  That's like calling an A-1 Abrams a Happy Fun Cart.  It's just not right!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> lol @ free clinic   Nice PRs, your workout results were positive!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, DOMS.
> 
> Dexter ep 2....just keeps getting better.  Pick up book 3 yet?



No, I haven't had the time. 

However, the third episode of the season comes out next week.  I saw the 1st and 2nd episodes about a month ago, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great comeback man!
> 
> so is this a new routine you're testing out?



Nope.  This is just testing for my 1 rep max on a bunch of exercises.

I don't have the details in front of me, but the new routine uses two different alternating days of workouts, two rep ranges (8x3 and 4x6), and 70 second or 60 second RIs. 

I'm really looking forward to it.  After I finish the routine in a month or so, I'm going to retest and see how I did.

I almost forgot to mention that another important variable is the percentage of my 1 RM.  That's why I'm doing all the testing.  The first week's weights are 80% of my 1 RM.  Each week adds 2% to that.  So that, during week four, I'll be doing 88% of my 1 RM.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great stuff DOMS, you cant keep a good man down



Or a bad man, apparently.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Bigdyl uses rophynol for that.......


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you've ever failed on a Skull-crusher, you'd understand that Skull-fuckers are also a very appropriate name.
> 
> But I will never, and I mean *never*, call them French Presses.  That's like calling an A-1 Abrams a Happy Fun Cart.  It's just not right!



Damn straight!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

*Even More Testing*

This is my second to last testing workout.  I've one more leg testing session to do.

I'm not sure why, but I did very shitty on the Standing Calf Raises.  I've done almost 300 in the past.

I did one whole Chin-up.  Granted, I've never done them before, but that hurts the pride. 

I ran out of plates on the Decline DB Presses.  I'm guessing my 1 RM is between 80 and 90, so I'll call it 85.

I forgot to mention that I purchased two Captains of Crush.  I purchased the 80 pound model.  I can close this thing all day long, but I had no idea where to start.  So I ordered the #1 (140 pounds), which should be here on Friday or Monday.


Standing Calf Raise
135 @ 10
225 @ 3
235 @ 1

Chin-up
1 @ BW (~208)

Decline DB Press
30 @ 6
45 @ 2
65 @ 1
75 @ 1

Hammer Curl
25 @ 6
45 @ 1


10/10/2007


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice workout DOMS.  Don't feel bad about the calf raising, that's good numbers, and DB presses are very impressive.  

What's a captain of crush?  Sounds like a supervillan.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workout DOMS.  Don't feel bad about the calf raising, that's good numbers, and DB presses are very impressive.
> 
> What's a captain of crush?  Sounds like a supervillan.



Thanks for the nice words, goob!  I still feel shitty about the Calves though.

Captains of Crush are a series of hand grippers.  Only about 110 people have been able to close the #3 (280 pounds), and only one person has closed the #4 (365 pounds).  The #1 is only 140 pounds.

Here's the forearm of a guy that can "only" close a #3.







I'm using these to improve my grip.  I'm also going to try and add some grip work during my next routine if it doesn't interfere.

I have to admit though, the abbreviation of CoC bothers me.  I don't like saying "I like CoC".


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Holy fuck, a 140lb gripper?????  That's waaaayyy beyond my feeble grip.

Handy thing to have, help you're big lifts like deadlifts, I was always losing grip on the heaviest ones I did.  Good investment.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy fuck, a 140lb gripper?????  That's waaaayyy beyond my feeble grip.
> 
> Handy thing to have, help you're big lifts like deadlifts, I was always losing grip on the heaviest ones I did.  Good investment.



I'm not even sure I can close it yet.  I really looking forward to seeing how I'll do.  I'd be happy if I can get to the point where I can close a #2 (195 pounds).

At $26 (which includes shipping), they're pretty cheap.  The folks at IronMind also ship very quickly.  Even with standard shipping, I got my first gripper in four days.  I ordered the second one on Tuesday, and I'll get it tomorrow (they email the tracking number).


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

I gotta get one of those grippers. I want popeye sized forearms, and masturbation just doesnt cut it.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I gotta get one of those grippers. I want popeye sized forearms, and masturbation just doesnt cut it.



lol. Are you trying to say that DOMS has popeye sized forarms from masturbation?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lol. Are you trying to say that DOMS has popeye sized forarms from masturbation?



No, im saying all i do is masturbate, and it does nothing for me in the way of forearm size.

DOMS just likes to watch.

ps. please dont ban me.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No, im saying all i do is masturbate, and it does nothing for me in the way of forearm size.
> 
> DOMS just likes to watch.
> 
> ps. please dont ban me.



lol. I have the same problem. I've actually noticed my forearms getting way bigger and cut up looking by doing wrist roller.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No, im saying all i do is masturbate, and it does nothing for me in the way of forearm size.
> 
> DOMS just likes to watch.
> 
> ps. please dont ban me.


 
And there was me thinking you were the voyure????


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lol. I have the same problem. I've actually noticed my forearms getting way bigger and cut up looking by doing wrist roller.


 
You can also stop one forearm getting more developed than the other buy using the double handed 'tennis' grip. If anatomy allows....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No, im saying all i do is masturbate, and it does nothing for me in the way of forearm size.
> 
> DOMS just likes to watch.
> 
> ps. please dont ban me.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

All the talk about jerking off reminds me of Andrew Dice Clay (it was a big part of his comedy routine).  Which reminded me of his very funny movie.






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> All the talk about jerking off reminds me of Andrew Dice Clay (it was a big part of his comedy routine).  Which reminded me of his very funny movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do my dishes!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Do my dishes!



If you haven't watched, go rent it.

Some quotes:

"I could've been a rock singer, if only I hadn't been banned from MTV. Long story. But anyway, I only know that one song. Well, I do a mean "Puff the Magic Dragon," but only in the nude. Longer story."

[_Looking at a corpse's breasts_]   "Damn, baby, I hope you signed some organ donor cards."

*Lt. Amos*: Two words. "Disco Express."  
*Ford Fairlane*: Disco Express? They blew dog. And that lead singer, he kinda looked like...  
*Lt. Amos*: Like ME, right?  
*Ford Fairlane*: Yeah. I was gonna say he looked like shit, but... he looked like you.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you haven't watched, go rent it.
> 
> Some quotes:
> 
> ...



lawl. Yeah, he's hilarious. This pic reminds me of him for some reason...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

yea, the COC's are the shit.  i just got my #2 last night.. fuckin a that things tough


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, the COC's are the shit.  i just got my #2 last night.. fuckin a that things tough



Can you close it?  If so, how many times?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lawl. Yeah, he's hilarious. This pic reminds me of him for some reason...



He's certainly not politically correct.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

nope, cant close it yet.. i can close the number one a good 8-10 x's though.

they say when you can close a #3 thats when you can crush a raw potato, or a full can of soda with one hand


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nope, cant close it yet.. i can close the number one a good 8-10 x's though.
> 
> they say when you can close a #3 thats when you can crush a raw potato, or a full can of soda with one hand



No shit !

Did you see the video where Mudge pops a full can of soda with his hands?

I wonder how much pressure it would take to snap a person's wrist?  It only takes 68 pounds of pressure to crush a person's throat.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

yea, i saw that vid.. but he used 2 hands.  i used to have a vid of a guy doing it with one, but i dont know where it is now.

i have wondered that too, if you were strong enough to just grab someones arm and break it.. think if you were in mma and were that strong.. you could go in everytime and fuck people up


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

If he can close 140 then imagine what he can statically hold.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats some scary grip strength. Ive seen vids of people crushing apples and potatos and things with one hand. Looks awesome, but when you try it yourself its just not pretty.

Gotta get me some grippers...


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Even More Testing*
> 
> This is my second to last testing workout.  I've one more leg testing session to do.
> 
> ...



nice job man! those calf raises are awesome!

so what's all this talk about masturbation.. lol...joking!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats some scary grip strength. Ive seen vids of people crushing apples and potatos and things with one hand. Looks awesome, but when you try it yourself its just not pretty.
> 
> *Gotta get me some grippers*...



Yeah DOMS, you got to get some _*"Grippers"*_


----------



## Decker (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Even More Testing*
> 
> This is my second to last testing workout. I've one more leg testing session to do.
> 
> ...


Not bad.  I don't know how you do it with the calf raises...great job.  That is one exercise that I haven't done in 25 years or so...it just rubs me the wrong way b/c my calves turn over/cramp easily.

Your forearm looks loaded too in the pic you posted--keep up the hammer curls.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have to admit though, the abbreviation of CoC bothers me.  I don't like saying "I like CoC".



Try pronouncing it with a long "o" instead of a short one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Shouldn't that say "*You're* Banned"?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> If he can close 140 then imagine what he can statically hold.


 
the 140 is really no big deal.  I mean, I don't have very big forearms and I can rep the #1 for sets of 10 easily.  I should get a #2 and see how much of a difference there is.

also all this talk about grip strength, remember there are different types of grip strength, and if you want a big overall grip, you need to remember to train all the grip types evenly.  The grippers are obviously testing your "crushing" grip strength, then there is the grip strength of things like how much you can statically hold and then there is pinch grip strength, which is how much you can grip using your thumb and your fingers, ie, pinch gripping a plate.

My apologies if everyone already knew this, just trying to help  

I find the best thing to do is to eliminate wrist straps from ALL of your training, if of course you are looking for your grip strength to improve.  also, if you deadlift, use a double overhand grip as much as possible, of course, it is hard to do on a one rep max attempt, but you can get up there, for example, my max the other day was 425 which I did mixed grip, but I was able to put up 405 with a double overhand grip before that.

I am sure things like farmers walks really help with grip strength too, oh and one more tip, if you have access to a trap bar, use that for your shrugs or static holds, since you have the weight more centered on your center of gravity, you can hold significantly more weight than with a regular barbell in front of you


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i have wondered that too, if you were strong enough to just grab someones arm and break it.. think if you were in mma and were that strong.. you could go in everytime and fuck people up



That's exactly what I was thinking.  I'm going to find out how much pressure it takes take snap a write one-handed.  I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice job man! those calf raises are awesome!



Thanks, man.  But those Calf Raises were 50 pounds of my PR.  I don't get it.



Scarface30 said:


> so what's all this talk about masturbation.. lol...joking!



You see, as you get older, you're body goes through changes...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

Decker said:


> Not bad.  I don't know how you do it with the calf raises...great job.  That is one exercise that I haven't done in 25 years or so...it just rubs me the wrong way b/c my calves turn over/cramp easily.



I live them, but I apparently suck at them now.



Decker said:


> Your forearm looks loaded too in the pic you posted--keep up the hammer curls.



I wish!  That's not my forearm.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Try pronouncing it with a long "o" instead of a short one.



Where's the humiliation in that?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Shouldn't that say "*You're* Banned"?



Hey, I just stole that, I didn't make it!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> the 140 is really no big deal.  I mean, I don't have very big forearms and I can rep the #1 for sets of 10 easily.  I should get a #2 and see how much of a difference there is.
> 
> also all this talk about grip strength, remember there are different types of grip strength, and if you want a big overall grip, you need to remember to train all the grip types evenly.  The grippers are obviously testing your "crushing" grip strength, then there is the grip strength of things like how much you can statically hold and then there is pinch grip strength, which is how much you can grip using your thumb and your fingers, ie, pinch gripping a plate.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight.  I've been doing statics with the grippers since I got them.  I simply close the gripper and forget about it.  I'll go for a minute or two at a time. 

I've only had them for a week, but I think that I can already see the difference.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

I just received my #1 CoC.   

I'm about a centimeter shy of being able to close them.  "the 140 is really no big deal", my ass, Stewart!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget to mention I'm insane...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

You're a crazy motherfucker.  

Do you like CoC?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're a crazy motherfucker.
> 
> Do you like CoC?



You mean Corrosion of Conformity? The band? Hell yeah! Pepper Keenan is badass. I love Down too. I have songs by both bands I listen to on the ipod in the gym all the time.

If you were talking about something else, I'm just stupid.


----------



## goob (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're a crazy motherfucker.
> 
> *Do you like CoC*?


 
Wrong journal DOMS, you meant to post that in Bigdyl's.....


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Wrong journal DOMS, you meant to post that in Bigdyl's.....



Oh, he actually meant...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Wrong journal DOMS, you meant to post that in Bigdyl's.....



He likes cock, not CoC.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He likes cock, not CoC.



So you did mean the band?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> So you did mean the band?



  I originally said it as a crude joke, but CoC stands for Captains of Crush.  They're a series of hang grippers.  The #4, the highest, takes 365 pounds of force to close.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I originally said it as a crude joke, but CoC stands for Captains of Crush.  They're a series of hang grippers.  The #4, the highest, takes 365 pounds of force to close.



Now I feel stupid.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

*Last Test (probably)*

Well, I'd hope to put all of the testing behind me today.  But such is not to be.  I have a problem.  I simply don't have the room to do BB Lunges.  I suppose that I could do DB Lunges, but I'd prefer to replace a BB exercise with another BB exercise.  Any suggestions?

Other than that, I hit two PRs.


Romanian Deadlifts
135 @ 5
185 @ 2
235 @ 1 *- PR*

Lying Leg Curls
70 @ 3
20 @ 1
100 @ 1 *- PR*


14/10/2007


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

Fantastic on the PRs BRother DOMS!!! Have you considered Stiff-Legged Deads???


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic on the PRs BRother DOMS!!! Have you considered Stiff-Legged Deads???



To replace Lunges?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> To replace Lunges?



yes, I have always felt lunges in my hams more anyway!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> yes, I have always felt lunges in my hams more anyway!!!



Will my hips get a good workout from it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 14, 2007)

those are some sweet PRs man!

step-ups are challenging with DBs, I can't imagine them with a BB! that's always a thought

thanks for the computer help by the way. my card is ordered and on its way. I was looking at some of the better video cards, and there are some crazy ones out there! I wish I would have been able to afford one of those, but they are crazy expensive!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent work on the PR's DOMS. 

You could try (DB) Bulgarian squats, effective, trying and extremly brutal - should be right up your street.  Not a BB exersice, but very similar to lunges, don't take up much space and only need relatively light weight.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice PR's!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> those are some sweet PRs man!
> 
> step-ups are challenging with DBs, I can't imagine them with a BB! that's always a thought



Thanks, man!

I have to admit that I _hate_ Step-ups.  They're a pretty crappy feeling exercise.

I think I'm going to replace the Lunges with the Overhead Squats.  



Scarface30 said:


> thanks for the computer help by the way. my card is ordered and on its way. I was looking at some of the better video cards, and there are some crazy ones out there! I wish I would have been able to afford one of those, but they are crazy expensive!



You're welcome!

Even the $90 cards can run most games at a decent resolutions.  What card did you end up getting?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Excellent work on the PR's DOMS.
> 
> You could try (DB) Bulgarian squats, effective, trying and extremly brutal - should be right up your street.  Not a BB exersice, but very similar to lunges, don't take up much space and only need relatively light weight.



Thanks, goob!

Hmmm...Bulgarian Squats?  They look pretty good.  I'll give the a try tomorrow.  I'll test those and the OH Squats and see what I like better.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice PR's!



Thanks, vortrit!  When I'm done with my new routine (which should take about a month), I'll retest and hopefully break through these PRs.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, vortrit!  When I'm done with my new routine (which should take about a month), I'll retest and hopefully break through these PRs.



Yeah, I plan to keep nailing it until Thanksgiving week, but after Friday's workout I'm still feeling hammered. What are you current stats?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I plan to keep nailing it until Thanksgiving week, but after Friday's workout I'm still feeling hammered. What are you current stats?



Old and fat...





I'm 5'10" and weigh in at 208 pounds.  I'm not sure what my fat % is though.  I'm 15 pounds slimmer than what's currently in my gallery.  I'm guessing about 15%.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Old and fat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but 208 is not fat, and I'm old too. I never even realized you had pics in the gallery. 

What are you current goals?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks, but 208 is not fat, and I'm old too. I never even realized you had pics in the gallery.
> 
> What are you current goals?



I jest. 

I want to weigh 215 with 10% body fat.  My goals for weights are: Bench @ 210 , Squat @ 300, and Dead @ 350.

To do that, I'd need to drop about 10.5 pounds in fat and replace it with muscle.  What I'll likely do is keep trying to pack on the muscle for now, and then do another bout of HIT.  The last time I did hit, I dropped 15 pounds in less than two weeks.  After a month after I stopped HIT, I set PRs.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I jest.
> 
> I want to weigh 215 with 10% body fat.  My goals for weights are: Bench @ 210 , Squat @ 300, and Dead @ 350.
> 
> To do that, I'd need to drop about 10.5 pounds in fat and replace it with muscle.  What I'll likely do is keep trying to pack on the muscle for now, and then do another bout of HIT.  The last time I did hit, I dropped 15 pounds in less than two weeks.  After a month after I stopped HIT, I set PRs.



What are your current PR's  the big three (dead, squat, bench)?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What are your current PR's  the big three (dead, squat, bench)?



Bench: 190
Squat: 270 (but it's been a while since I Squatted this heavy).
Dead: 300


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Bench: 190
> Squat: 270 (but it's been a while since I Squatted this heavy).
> Dead: 300


 
That's impressive numbers DOMS.    Your not that far away.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> That's impressive numbers DOMS.    Your not that far away.



Thanks, goob.  Once I hit those, I'll set some new goals.  

I chose the Bench and Squat weights because they're multiples of my bodyweight (1x and 1.5x, respectively).  The 350 on Deads is just a good round number.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Bench: 190
> Squat: 270 (but it's been a while since I Squatted this heavy).
> Dead: 300



Youll be getting there soon man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking at your pics it looks like you were built to squat heavy shit.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 15, 2007)

overhead squat...the name says it all!

I ended up buying the nvidia geforce 8500 DDR2 512MB card...I think it'll give me enough power.

I also just noticed that Gears of War is coming out for PC next month, and I could not be happier, lol.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Bench: 190
> Squat: 270 (but it's been a while since I Squatted this heavy).
> Dead: 300



Looking pretty good. You should meet your goals soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Overhead squats??? Oh man I think I just puked!!! Those are KILLER my Friend, but I agree, right up your insane alley, LOL!!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Bench: 190
> Squat: 270 (but it's been a while since I Squatted this heavy).
> Dead: 300



Thats pretty good. You are well balanced, and your numbers are improving nicely.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Youll be getting there soon man!



Thanks, man!  I'm dying to see how I do after my next routine.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking at your pics it looks like you were built to squat heavy shit.



Thanks, again!  I'm only 5'10", but I'm a little wide.   Some people call it fat.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> overhead squat...the name says it all!



I like every sort of squat!



Scarface30 said:


> I ended up buying the nvidia geforce 8500 DDR2 512MB card...I think it'll give me enough power.
> 
> I also just noticed that Gears of War is coming out for PC next month, and I could not be happier, lol.



That card should meet your gaming needs.  Good purchase!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looking pretty good. You should meet your goals soon.



Thanks, vortrit!  I hope so, too!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Overhead squats??? Oh man I think I just puked!!! Those are KILLER my Friend, but I agree, right up your insane alley, LOL!!!



Thanks, Archy!  Me likey the squats.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats pretty good. You are well balanced, and your numbers are improving nicely.



That's a nice thing to say, even moreso considering that it's coming from the Hulk.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2007)

_*You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here.*_

I did my final test today.  I hit a PR in OH Squats, 1 @ 105.

Well, I have all the info that I need to start my new program.  Which means I'm going to start a new thread and close this one out.

As always, thanks for all your support and input!  I really do mean it when I tell new members that the best thing that they can do is start a journal.  I get so much valuable support and feedback.  Thank you very much, guys!

In this journal, the routine that stands out the most for me was the HIT routine.  It was a hell of a lot of fun.  And also the hardest routine that I've ever tried.   Admittedly, I was freaked out over how much I lost on my max reps when I came off the routine.  But, after a month or so, I gained it all back and busted through my old PRs like they were nothing.  I also lost 15 pounds of fat in less than two months.

So, if you want to lose some weight, I'd recommend it.  Hell, if you just want a fun workout, I recommend it, too.

Well, that's it.

Last one out, turn off the lights.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the PR, and good luck with the new program and journal!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Congrats on the PR, and good luck with the new program and journal!



+1

And overhead squats are the bomb. Probably my favorite exercise, nice going for including them!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

provide a link, so i dont have to look.  im that lazy


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Oct 17, 2007)

Why am I always the last one to find out about things like this?

Is anyone there? It's all dark and lonely? Did someone forger to leave a light on or a note?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2007)

^lol.

looks like I might be the last one...damnit tallcall, you left the milk out! lol

looking forward to new crazy-DOMS journal


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm..It _is_ dark in here, is anyone in here...here...here..
here...here...here...???


----------



## tallcall (Oct 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ^lol.
> 
> looks like I might be the last one...damnit tallcall, you left the milk out! lol
> 
> looking forward to new crazy-DOMS journal



I also forgot to lock the door and turn on the alarm, but what are you going to do now?


----------

